# What new subs have you learned about ? Inquiring minds want to know!



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I was reading some comments on a FB page for a subscription program I was interested in and I purchased an "extra" box from them.  I wanted to check them out before I made the commitment to a monthly sub.   Someone was voicing their displeasure with their "extra" box they purchased.  They stated that there were other subs that they'd rather give their money to and she listed them.

Now as un-happy as I've been with some companies, I  don't think I'd call out their competition on their page.  The good and bad thing is that's how I learned about these new subs.

Just what I need, more subs.  I checked them out; perhaps youv'e heard of them. 

The subs are organic/healthy/wellness and fitness boxes; like Eco-Emi that I subscribe to, I'm pleased with and the price and the quantity is right or Conscious box. 

One is called Klutchclub ($16-18) from what I could see from previous months, you get quite alot of items with them. Then there's Yuzen,( it looks high-end) and it looks like they only give you a limited amount like (6-7 items,) $26 a month, including shipping. I'm greedy; I want alot o' stuff for my money!

Please share your thoughts, as well as any new subs you've learned about !!

Looking forward to hearing about them!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have not tried either of these but there is a deal for KlutchKlub on the DailyCandy site right now.  2 boxes for $20 - it is 1 monthly box and 1 "best of" box that is supposed to be made up of favorite items that subscribers have received.  I am going to give it a shot to check out these 2 boxes.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is the thread where we talked about KlutchKlub - post #11 in the thead has a (non-referral) link that should work

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129973/fitness-subs#post_1958040


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not tried either of these but there is a deal for KlutchKlub on the DailyCandy site right now.  2 boxes for $20 - it is 1 monthly box and 1 "best of" box that is supposed to be made up of favorite items that subscribers have received.  I am going to give it a shot to check out these 2 boxes.


  What???? 2 for $20.  Oh.... this is bad, especially being home, during the hurricane, online, buying more boxes I have no business buying.  You're the bomb though!!!

Thnx for sharing!!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks so much Rach.  Daily candy is a great resource.  hmmmmm.  O.K.  I took advantage of the deal, although I'm feeling lots of guilt behind another purchase.  It was a bit complicated signing up, figuring it out, but after trying several times and being patient, I got the deal!  Phew!  Looks like it might be worth the trouble and expense.

I know I'm gonna cry when my cc bill comes.  I'm on the wagon now!!!


----------



## fayeX (Oct 29, 2012)

Personally I prefer  large companies, like Myglam/Ipsy, birchbox(they are new  but have huge number of users), foodies co (powered by walmart), and those run by QVC, Beauty bar... Because I think large companies have much more access to sample suppliers and sample value/quality are better.


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 29, 2012)

I like beauty army because you can choose what you want each month and for $12 thats not bad. even if there isnt something i want i choose things for others then save them and make bags for friends on their birthdays. i get BB and LOVE popsugar. Ive had all the others too I cancelled Glossy box after two boxes because of terrible customer service..etc...BA, BB and PS are the only ones i have left and i like what i have. Plus my husband may disown me if i get anymore. I also do sircle samples, although my sample window has been empty for days and bzz agent and influenster. so sometimes i get free things too! ( I may or may not be a sample junkie!) i do pass on items to friends though so it all works out...i'm in the hurricaine territory too so online shopping as long as the power holds out...WHEEEE!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like beauty army because you can choose what you want each month and for $12 thats not bad. even if there isnt something i want i choose things for others then save them and make bags for friends on their birthdays. i get BB and LOVE popsugar. Ive had all the others too I cancelled Glossy box after two boxes because of terrible customer service..etc...BA, BB and PS are the only ones i have left and i like what i have. Plus my husband may disown me if i get anymore. I also do sircle samples, although my sample window has been empty for days and bzz agent and influenster. so sometimes i get free things too! ( I may or may not be a sample junkie!) i do pass on items to friends though so it all works out...i'm in the hurricaine territory too so online shopping as long as the power holds out...WHEEEE!


  I'm with you on GlossyBox, I had the same experience and cancelled. They just e-mailed me a coupon to comeback.  Neve!.  I just bought a box from Pop S, Conscious B and Klutch C.  I subscribe to BirchB, Curl B and Eco-E.  I'm keeping it at that, but man these subs are addicting for sure!!  I do the same when I have items I can't or don't use.  I love sharing w/ fam &amp; friends!  I'm in hurricane territory too and the weather may be dangerous, but so am I being home on the computer, reading these posts and spending too much dinero on boxes!!!!!  Hellllllllllllllllllllp!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's another one; from the makers of the Lovely Box, which has gone under; It's called 28day hug, for that special time of the month.  It's an inexpensive sub, $3.99 plus $1.99 shipping, $5.98.

Every 28 days you receive a care package of a little chocolate ( really good stuff - no junk), some tea ( either a nice brand or their personal pms blend), and a little aromatherapy moment like a bath salt or a shower tablet.

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2012)

For $6? I'd give it a shot at least once.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For $6? I'd give it a shot at least once.


  Unfortunately, I will try it out as well.  I can't resist a sweet deal.  The $1.99 shipping is for a limited time.  So when the shipping goes up, I'll be out!  Stay tuned!


----------



## Frenesi (Oct 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried Rocks Box?  It's a jewelry club where you are loaned 3 pieces per month with the option to buy.  It's $19 per month and I'm very curious...

http://rocksbox.com/


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

To those of you who wants to check out Goodebox; it's a sub that sends samples of high end natural beauty and body care with a focus on healthy, non-toxic ingredients and options for vegans and more.  I have a coupon code, a few dollars off the first month.  PM me!!


----------



## fayeX (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another one; from the makers of the Lovely Box, which has gone under; It's called 28day hug, for that special time of the month.  It's an inexpensive sub, $3.99 plus $1.99 shipping, $5.98.
> 
> ...


 Can the period be personalized????

Just joke... I'm not going to sub...


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can the period be personalized????
> 
> Just joke... I'm not going to sub...


  You're smart!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

Bye the way off topic, PopSugar has sold out of Dec. boxes!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bye the way off topic, PopSugar has sold out of Dec. boxes!


No!  Already??  I was thinking about getting a 2nd box to maybe have some items to gift out ...  guess they decided that one for me! LOL


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 29, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â What???? 2 for $20.Â  Oh.... this is bad, especially being home, during the hurricane, online, buying more boxes I have no business buying.Â  You're the bomb though!!!

Thnx for sharing!!


You're welcome! I am way too hooked on these subs ... my credit card hates me!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No!  Already??  I was thinking about getting a 2nd box to maybe have some items to gift out ...  guess they decided that one for me! LOL


  They sure did.  Maybe that's a blessing??????  Stop while you're ahead maybe?  I'm not even going to go for January.  I've got to get a grip!!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're welcome! I am way too hooked on these subs ... my credit card hates me!


  Yeah!  I need an intervention!  No, your credit card loves you, it's your pocketbook that probably hates you!!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 30, 2012)

Check this out everyone! This article could be very useful for some of us.  Good Luck!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/tips-for-a-no-buy-month/


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sure did.  Maybe that's a blessing??????  Stop while you're ahead maybe?  I'm not even going to go for January.  I've got to get a grip!!


 Yes I will take it as a sign!  LOL.  Guess I have to come up with gift ideas the old fashioned way ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah!  I need an intervention!  No, your credit card loves you, it's your pocketbook that probably hates you!!


 Yes the checkbook is NOT my friend right now!  I need to stop "checking out" new subs!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Frenesi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Rocks Box?  It's a jewelry club where you are loaned 3 pieces per month with the option to buy.  It's $19 per month and I'm very curious...
> 
> http://rocksbox.com/


  This is the first I've heard of them


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I will take it as a sign!  LOL.  Guess I have to come up with gift ideas the old fashioned way ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yes the checkbook is NOT my friend right now!  I need to stop "checking out" new subs!


  Me too!  I'm actually going through sub hangover.  I just can't resist sometimes.  I'm settling down and breathingggggggggg.  : )


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 30, 2012)

Honestly a lot of us have burnt out or are starting to burn out on subs. I know I have scaled way back and just keep a couple that I really love.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 30, 2012)

Actually... the best way to prevent over-sub( I created this word) is to re-calculate the true value of these boxes. Most just aren't worth the price.

I planed to write a long and detailed post about how to see through the easy traps those companies set for us but later gave up - not because it's difficult  but because I found many girls/ladies just don't want to face the fact- feeling right is better than being right for them ... Maybe they don't have financial problem like us. 

In a word I can't wake up people who pretend to  sleep so I decide not to waste time.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 30, 2012)

Luckily I am not even remotely interested in stuff like LBB, Popsugar or some of the more expensive boxes. I prefer to shop in person for stuff like that. The best way I have found is to make a budget for subs. Set a limit and then it forces you to pick accordingly.

Edit: My grammar sucks when I'm tired lol


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 30, 2012)

Dollar shave club...you can choose from 1$ plus S&amp;H the humble twin w/ 5 Cartridges per Month, 6$ incl S&amp;H the lovers blade  4 Cartridges per Month and the executive which is 9&amp; incl s&amp;H 3 cartridges a month. My cartridges are about 6 a month at walmart so i think i just like that threw out all these subs i dont go to the store as much...lol


----------



## fayeX (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Luckily I am not even remotely interested in stuff like LBB, Popsugar or some of the more expensive boxes. I prefer to shop in person for stuff like that. The best way I have found is to make a budget for subs. Set a limit and then it chooses you to pick accordingly.


 Second this!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly a lot of us have burnt out or are starting to burn out on subs. I know I have scaled way back and just keep a couple that I really love.


 I'm with you on that.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 31, 2012)

From what are you waking people up? I am confused by your post. I have never had a box that didn't have a higher retail value than I paid for it and I unload what I don't use either through selling a sample box on eBay (I get well over a third of what I put into boxes out that way) and using for gifts rather than buying. I don't buy much of anything anymore- certainly not skincare and certain makeup like mascara, lipstick and primer. A lot of people are doing the same things I am doing with their subs. So what is this trap?



> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually... the best way to prevent over-sub( I created this word) is to re-calculate the true value of these boxes. Most just aren't worth the price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm now subscribed to Le Tote , which is like netflix for clothing. I enjoyed my first box a lot and am looking forward to receiving the next one. Its $50 a month for unlimited rentals (like netflix). They had some really funky, nice clothing in there .. it wasnt low quality, so I was happy.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly a lot of us have burnt out or are starting to burn out on subs. I know I have scaled way back and just keep a couple that I really love.


 I'm with you.  I'm starting to feel that way as well.  It got crazy for a while.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Luckily I am not even remotely interested in stuff like LBB, Popsugar or some of the more expensive boxes. I prefer to shop in person for stuff like that. The best way I have found is to make a budget for subs. Set a limit and then it forces you to pick accordingly.
> 
> Edit: My grammar sucks when I'm tired lol


 I prefer the subs because I get to learn about and try items that I might not have heard of, out of my reach or wanted to try.  I'm happy with the subs I currently have which are 3.  I do try out new subs as a one time purchase just to check it out.  My rule is if I want to subscribe to another sub, I have to give up one or two (depending on the price,) that I currently have.  So far that's working.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> I prefer the subs because I get to learn about and try items that I might not have heard of, out of my reach or wanted to try. Â I'm happy with the subs I currently have which are 3. Â I do try out new subs as a one time purchase just to check it out. Â My rule is if I want to subscribe to another sub, I have to give up one or two (depending on the price,) that I currently have. Â So far that's working.


 That's a great rule! I've only managed to drop one sub..yikes lol and have 5 now? I need to start cutting down or alternating quarters.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great rule! I've only managed to drop one sub..yikes lol and have 5 now? I need to start cutting down or alternating quarters.


 Yeah but just this past week I've been going nuts buying one box subs. That adds up.  Unfortunately the subs I belong to don't allow you to suspend one month, back on the next kinda thing.  I've been so close to canceling BB, but then they'll send a good box and I'm back on board again.  I don't feel so bad abuot that because they're $10 and that doesn't hurt as much as the others that cost $20 on up.  My (3) subs's price range are $10 - $20.  Not too bad. : )


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly a lot of us have burnt out or are starting to burn out on subs. I know I have scaled way back and just keep a couple that I really love.


 I can see myself getting there eventually but right now I feel like I really want to try everything so I know which subs are worth it for me and which aren't.

I tried out some of the more expensive ones, like quarterly BeautyFix and NB Test Tube - unsubscribed after two seasons from both. BeautyFix just wasn't fun enough although I liked the idea of choosing my own products; and NBTT kept on sending drugstore products and reusing the same brands consistently. Both are amazing value for the money but the purpose of those boxes for me personally is the fun of discovery, and after 2 seasons the fun factor ran out.

From the fancier monthly ones I unsubscribed from Glossybox after 2 months back in August, and now I'm giving it another shot in November. I will probably end up unsubscribing again but we'll see.

I also decided to try Yuzen box because I loved every single box they sent from the previous months - at least the pictures looked really nice. At $26/month it better be good! I have a feeling I will be keeping this one for a few months.

I will be trying out Popsugar in December, and they get one and only chance to win me over. The box has to be absolutely fantastic to make me pay $35 for another month, which is why there's a very high chance I will just cancel after December. At least I know I wouldn't pay that money for the current October box.

I cancelled Ipsy because I don't need any more makeup at the time and Birchbox because of decreased CS quality and too many foils in recent boxes. I actually believe they will improve over time so I'll wait a few months and see if I should resubscribe.

This will be my second month out of 3 with Love With Food, and I already know I won't be keeping it. 

I will be trying another food sub - Goodies - in November, the pictures looked promising and it's only $7/month. Might end up keeping it just because of such low monthly price.

Other subs I'm interested in trying: Conscious box, Hammock pack


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can see myself getting there eventually but right now I feel like I really want to try everything so I know which subs are worth it for me and which aren't.
> ...


 I'm afraid Popsugar is sold out for december.  you better run for January.  I tried Glossybox for one month, the worst experience from delivery to CS to products spilling in the box, so I cancelled..  Too much money for all the drama.  I sub to BB; it's $10 a month.  Beauty samples, sometimes snacks.  I've subbed with them from the beginning.  SOme boxes are really good, and some mediocre.  But for $10 I can't complain.  I looked at Yuzen but  I decided $26 was too much for me with the other (3) subs I already have, price range is $10 - $20.   Check out Eco-emi (I love them), Klutchclub, just bought (1) box, I tried a Mystery box from Conscious box and wasn't impressed.  Bought the Dec. box from Popsugar.  Oh here's a new one for $6.00, 28hour hug (chocolate, tea &amp; bath product.  Hmmmm Hammock pack huh!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm afraid Popsugar is sold out for december.  you better run for January.  I tried Glossybox for one month, the worst experience from delivery to CS to products spilling in the box, so I cancelled..  Too much money for all the drama.  I sub to BB; it's $10 a month.  Beauty samples, sometimes snacks.  I've subbed with them from the beginning.  SOme boxes are really good, and some mediocre.  But for $10 I can't complain.  I looked at Yuzen but  I decided $26 was too much for me with the other (3) subs I already have, price range is $10 - $20.   Check out Eco-emi (I love them), Klutchclub, just bought (1) box, I tried a Mystery box from Conscious box and wasn't impressed.  Bought the Dec. box from Popsugar.  Oh here's a new one for $6.00, 28hour hug (chocolate, tea &amp; bath product.  Hmmmm Hammock pack huh!


 If you're interested in Yuzen, there is a $13 voucher for one month here which was posted earlier on the forums: http://now.spafinder.com/deal/18838/yuzen/products It's close to no obligation, though even if I end up getting the voucher, I probably will also not be keeping it. $26/mo is too pricey for me


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm afraid Popsugar is sold out for december.  you better run for January.  I tried Glossybox for one month, the worst experience from delivery to CS to products spilling in the box, so I cancelled..  Too much money for all the drama.  I sub to BB; it's $10 a month.  Beauty samples, sometimes snacks.  I've subbed with them from the beginning.  SOme boxes are really good, and some mediocre.  But for $10 I can't complain.  I looked at Yuzen but  I decided $26 was too much for me with the other (3) subs I already have, price range is $10 - $20.   Check out Eco-emi (I love them), Klutchclub, just bought (1) box, I tried a Mystery box from Conscious box and wasn't impressed.  Bought the Dec. box from Popsugar.  Oh here's a new one for $6.00, 28hour hug (chocolate, tea &amp; bath product.  Hmmmm Hammock pack huh!


 I'm already getting a December one, subscribed as soon as November sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Klutchclub looks like a fancy food sub to me and I'm not all that picky about the yummies so I probably wouldn't care to spend $30 on it.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm already getting a December one, subscribed as soon as November sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Klutchclub looks like a fancy food sub to me and I'm not all that picky about the yummies so I probably wouldn't care to spend $30 on it.


 Klutchclub isn't a fancy food sub but wellness and beauty samples.  I just got a sub from daily candy for $20 for 2 boxes.  http://deals.dailycandy.com/deal/20465/klutchclub-ew-50-percent-off if you are interested.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Klutchclub isn't a fancy food sub but wellness and beauty samples.  I just got a sub from daily candy for $20 for 2 boxes.  http://deals.dailycandy.com/deal/20465/klutchclub-ew-50-percent-off if you are interested.


 Thanks, I must be mistaking it for some other sub. I might give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I know what I mistook it for, Knoshbox!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for claryfying Capslock.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm cheap..Given that I have 5 subs now, I refuse to pay more than $20 a piece, so that eliminates the more costly ones, whether they appeal or not. I'm not interested in foodie type subs, so that cuts down choices further.. I stick to beauty related and that's okay...at least for now. Pop Sugar looks a little interesting, but I refuse to pay that much and am not chopping 2-3 subs for that one..Maybe next year, I'll consider grabbing a one month trial.

Regarding my earlier comment, I know someone mentioned before they were trialing subs on a quarterly basis, to get a feel and then switching out. I know that BB allows people to reactivate accounts without waiting, but can't speak for other subs.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're interested in Yuzen, there is a $13 voucher for one month here which was posted earlier on the forums: http://now.spafinder.com/deal/18838/yuzen/products It's close to no obligation, though even if I end up getting the voucher, I probably will also not be keeping it. $26/mo is too pricey for me


  Thanks for sharing.  I really shouldn't but I'll try one month.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're interested in Yuzen, there is a $13 voucher for one month here which was posted earlier on the forums: http://now.spafinder.com/deal/18838/yuzen/products It's close to no obligation, though even if I end up getting the voucher, I probably will also not be keeping it. $26/mo is too pricey for me


  Good looking out Kyuu!  I just ordered it!  Thank you!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can see myself getting there eventually but right now I feel like I really want to try everything so I know which subs are worth it for me and which aren't.
> ...


  Hammock Pack looks really good.  Oh no! not another one...... http://www.hammockpack.com/


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

SOUND OFF!  O.K. In my quest of not getting enough of subs, discounts, deals....  I received this newsletter from BeautySage and You Beauy which Dr. Oz and another Doctor he has on his show are affiliated with.  Don't know how or why I received it, but I did.  It's basically a health, wellness and beauty website.

I checked it out, it's o.k.  They were hustling a 5 samples for $5 deal.  I said O.k. being so deep into my addiciton, I thought lemme check this out.  It maybe good, they don't tell you what they're sending.  So I was placing my order and then when it came to the shipping, they charged me $7.95.  I thought what! $12.00, this better be hot?  And then I said, maybe this will be a heavy package.  So stupid me went for it. 

So 10 days later, I receive my package.  It was this little "A" box, that weighed nothing!  I opened it up and it had a bunch of B.S.sample packets in it and some "natural" soap that looked like a child cut it up!  I was too through and really felt ripped off!!

So I fired off a letter to them.  I thought that'd be appropriate rather than call them out on FB, I should've though.  So in so many words, I told them their choice of samples sucked, were cheap and I felt ripped off.  I told them that I know that they're trying to  make money by charging you crazy money for shippng.  It's wasn't overnighted. They sent it by UPS and didn't indicate that. 

This was their lame a response: [SIZE=11pt]Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately, we charge $7.95 to ship our packages via UPS so we can track packages and insure that the package is delivered. We are starting to ship via USPS next week which would lower shipping costs. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]They could've tracked, insure through USPS for cheap![/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]They must be getting lots of complaints; now they're changing the shipping after they ripped me off.  No apology, no offer to do anything to make this right.[/SIZE]
  [SIZE=11pt]I wrote them back and said, changing the shipping next week, doesn't help me now.  I'm hearing crickets!!  So now I have to eat this, beacause it'll cost me more to return it then it's worth.  BEWARE!!  Perhaps I'll take it up with the credit card company.[/SIZE]
    [SIZE=11pt]  I need  to take a break and slow down.  But I'm too through!  I'm just saying.........   Any thoughts?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Nov 1, 2012)

> I'm afraid Popsugar is sold out for december. Â you better run for January. Â I tried Glossybox for one month, the worst experience from delivery to CS to products spilling in the box, so I cancelled.. Â Too much money for all the drama. Â I sub to BB; it's $10 a month. Â Beauty samples, sometimes snacks. Â I've subbed with them from the beginning. Â SOme boxes are really good, and some mediocre. Â But for $10 I can't complain. Â I looked at Yuzen but Â I decided $26 was too much for me with the other (3) subs I already have, price range is $10 - $20. Â  Check out Eco-emi (I love them), Klutchclub, just bought (1) box, I tried a Mystery box from Conscious box and wasn't impressed. Â Bought the Dec. box from Popsugar. Â Oh here's a new one for $6.00, 28hour hug (chocolate, tea &amp; bath product. Â Hmmmm Hammock pack huh!Â


 28 hour hug? I can't find anything on that one...


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're interested in Yuzen, there is a $13 voucher for one month here which was posted earlier on the forums: http://now.spafinder.com/deal/18838/yuzen/products It's close to no obligation, though even if I end up getting the voucher, I probably will also not be keeping it. $26/mo is too pricey for me


 Thanks so much for this, I've been on the fence about this box because of the price but for $13 I figured it was worth trying.  Unfortunately now I have 11 monthly boxes and 1 quarterly so something is going to have to go!


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're interested in Yuzen, there is a $13 voucher for one month here which was posted earlier on the forums: http://now.spafinder.com/deal/18838/yuzen/products It's close to no obligation, though even if I end up getting the voucher, I probably will also not be keeping it. $26/mo is too pricey for me


 Thanks so much for this, I've been on the fence about this box because of the price but for $13 I figured it was worth trying.  Unfortunately now I have 11 monthly boxes and 1 quarterly so something is going to have to go!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrendaKaye2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for this, I've been on the fence about this box because of the price but for $13 I figured it was worth trying.  Unfortunately now I have 11 monthly boxes and 1 quarterly so something is going to have to go!


 OMG!!!!!!  Be careful sis!!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 28 hour hug? I can't find anything on that one...


 Here you go: http://www.28dayhug.com/?utm_source=G+%26+L+Emails&amp;utm_campaign=432e73e22c-restart10_29_2012&amp;utm_medium=email


----------



## fayeX (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]  I need  to take a break and slow down.  But I'm too through!  I'm just saying.........   Any thoughts?[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]


 Poor deenellie...You won't make such mistake any more. Take it as a lesson.

By the way I know that box, it is originally supposed to be purchased with other items from their website. The shipping is for full size products. I think is't not reasonable. They should have special shipping price for samples. And I remember there used to be 3 choices: 1 mysterious box and 2 boxes with items shown to buyers. Now only mystery one...


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Poor deenellie...You won't make such mistake any more. Take it as a lesson.
> 
> By the way I know that box, it is originally supposed to be purchased with other items from their website. The shipping is for full size products. I think is't not reasonable. They should have special shipping price for samples. And I remember there used to be 3 choices: 1 mysterious box and 2 boxes with items shown to buyers. Now only mystery one...


 sure did learn my lesson.  I don't feel they were very clear. Anyway, they won't be getting my money again!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrendaKaye2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for this, I've been on the fence about this box because of the price but for $13 I figured it was worth trying.  Unfortunately now I have 11 monthly boxes and 1 quarterly so something is going to have to go!


 Please share with us what monthly boxes to sub to?. Inquiring minds want to know! Looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 3, 2012)

I subscribed to the 28 day hug on Oct. 29th.  I received that package so fast on Nov. 2nd, I paper with a hug sticker on it.

The contents included: A Raspberry in Dark Chocolate bar, called Chocolove xoxox.  I've seen it at Whole Foods; so I would say probably good quality chocolate, (3) packets of tea called "Woman's Moon Cycle;" it helps ease menstrual symptoms.  100% natural, made w/ organic raspberry leaf and a Spa Shower tablet: w/ orange, geranium &amp; peppermint.  You place the tablet on the shower floor, so it gets wet but isn't in direct stream.  As it fizzes essential oils are released.

It smells really nice.

I've yet to try these items, but I'm pleased with the packet.  I'll probably continue to sub until they go up on the shipping price.  Currently shipping is $1.99 for a limited time.

To those who've subbed to 28 day hug, I'd like to hear what you think.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, I will try it out as well.  I can't resist a sweet deal.  The $1.99 shipping is for a limited time.  So when the shipping goes up, I'll be out!  Stay tuned!


 I signed up -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> damn this addiction haha


----------



## fayeX (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribed to the 28 day hug on Oct. 29th.  I received that package so fast on Nov. 2nd, I paper with a hug sticker on it.
> 
> ...


 I think it's ok, though you definitely could buy them with $6 yourself. It's all about fun.

I don't think shipping will go higher because they ship with USPS first class (seen in the picture) and $1.99 is enough for those light weighted stuff. 

At this time I won't sub this because I have two food subs: goodies $7 and lovewithfood $7(with discount). They offer more food...


----------



## italiablu (Nov 7, 2012)

Beauty Fix

New Beauty Test Tube

My Glam / Ipsy

Birchbox - waiting for 1st box

Goodies Co. - waiting for 1st box

Glossy Box Italy - waiting for 1st box

Finally got picked up for Birchbox. I do love Little Black Bag b/c I am building my 'work wardrobe' and the value is amazing for me. I did 3 months to Glossybox Italy b/c the US company won't ship to US military overseas (even though my address is US) I know it is here just keep missing the delivery man.

Wow. . .that is a lot when it is all typed out. I might cut the Test Tube - great products but I am not in love w/ any that they have sent me.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 7, 2012)

A new subscription box y'all.  Sorry to be enabling you but......., It's called Fair Ivy.  www.FairIvy.com .  It's hand-made surprise packages.  It looks fabulous, $52 a month, not cheap.   If you're interested, I have a $5 off your first month coupon code.  PM me.  Happy Sub shopping!!


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 7, 2012)

The ones I am doing are all the common ones except for Nail Art Society. They are sending the first box Nov 10th. I am being cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 10, 2012)

New Notecard sub:

 Nicely Noted

The Cost: $18 a month; you get 3 curated cards plus stamps each month.

You can view examples of cards here http://www.nicelynoted.com/.

The cards are wonderful and as much as I love notecards, it's a bit too pricey for me.  I don't send enough notes to make it worth my while. But.... if I could afford it, I'd do it.

I think it's a nice concept.   Your thoughts?


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 10, 2012)

I found out about another sub.  I already gifted myself to check it out.

It's called LaBella box:www.labellabox.com.  You receive samples of boutique products from entrepreneurs all over the U.S.

 It aint' cheap, $19.00 a month; but the items look somewhat upscale. So it may be worth it.   It includes food, beauty items and other goodies.

I'll let you know what I think when I receive my box.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Nov 10, 2012)

You are on a roll girl! ^ that one sounds interesting though


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 10, 2012)

I know!! I'm having the sweetest hangover now!!  I might be happy now, but when that credit card bill comes... I know I'm gonna be crying!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

Deenellie, please do a review when you get these subs! I'm a little curious about some and never heard of them before.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Nov 10, 2012)

Its so much fun signing up for different subs and seeing what they send you. I'm on a budget so any leftover money I have can go to subs...I like the fact that I can skip some subs like Beauty Army, or cancel some of the not so great ones like 28 day hug. Also, I hardly buy makeup or skin care so spending $20 a month on 2 subs that supply me with a lot of full size items is great! Sometimes I will take advantage of the subs that do free boxes. I did that with Julep last year. Sindulge had 2 free boxes. Love with food had a free box (I actually ended up keeping this one). And my shade of brown had a $5 box. I've gotten so many really big samples or full sized items even from the free boxes. I love free....anything


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Deenellie, please do a review when you get these subs! I'm a little curious about some and never heard of them before.


  Hi MissLindaJean,

I subbed to LaBellabox, but not to the other two I mentioned.  I have to put on the brakes if you know what I mean...

I will definitely review LaBella. : )


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> Â Hi MissLindaJean, I subbed to LaBellabox, but not to the other two I mentioned.Â  I have to put on the brakes if you know what I mean... I will definitely review LaBella. : )


 Definitely understand lol! I've only managed to drop one sub and somehow pick up two more. Yikes, but yes on reviews and thanks. With all the options, it can be a bit overwhelming sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Its so much fun signing up for different subs and seeing what they send you. I'm on a budget so any leftover money I have can go to subs...I like the fact that I can skip some subs like Beauty Army, or cancel some of the not so great ones like 28 day hug. Also, I hardly buy makeup or skin care so spending $20 a month on 2 subs that supply me with a lot of full size items is great!
> 
> Sometimes I will take advantage of the subs that do free boxes. I did that with Julep last year. Sindulge had 2 free boxes. Love with food had a free box (I actually ended up keeping this one). And my shade of brown had a $5 box. I've gotten so many really big samples or full sized items even from the free boxes. I love free....anything.
> I'm with you on the free stuff.  I did a $5 box with outrageous shipping w/ BeautySage and got burned.   I just received the (2) boxes for $20 special from Kluthcluby by way of The Daily Candy.  Someone was nice enough to share info. on this special offer with me.  The boxes are $18 a month.  I received alot of healthy snacks, teas, protein bars and powders, energy chews, Think thin chocolate bar, aloe vera-wheat grass drink, ear buds (specifically for working out,) which was worth more than the (2) boxes combined.  A download card for workouts.  I was really excited about these boxes.  I believe the special is still going on if anyone is interested.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 11, 2012)

New sub!!  Blissmo box

Has anyone heard of Blissmo or sub to it?  If not, It's a monthly eco-friendly box.

$19 plus $4.95 shipping.  They lost me right there, I hate paying extra for shipping for anything!!!

 6 month sub includes free shipping  - $119.70 (a $30 savings)

The products are a mix of eco-friendly and organic products. Every month you'll select a box from 3 limited-quantity options:usually 1 food, 1 beauty/personal care, and 1 seasonal - or you can skip the month.  (Skip a month is an attractive option!)

Each month, expect exceptional organic &amp; eco-friendly products from a mix of established as well as up and coming brands delivered right to your door. We pack each box with between $20-$40 or more of value â€” and you'll get to discover premium-quality products safer, healthier and better than conventional alternatives.
 

This sounds like a really great sub!  I'm afraid I can't sub to this, I already sub to another eco-friendly company that I'm pleased with.  If I see a discount offer, I sure will check it out!!  

Pssst!!  Breaking News!!   I just noticed on their website they have a sale section and you can buy what looks like past boxes at a discount and I even saw free shipping!

Oh Oh!! I'm in trouble now!!  Gone shoppin'.  I'll let you know what I think.  Stay tuned!

If you're interested and subscribe, let us know what you think.  Looking forward to hearing ALL abou it!


----------



## bisoux (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone mention "Not Another Bill", which is based in the UK but ships internationally.

Website: http://www.notanotherbill.com/

Basically every month, this guy sends out a uniquely curated item.

You only get one item, so it's not a box that's chocked-full of stuff like other subscription boxes...it'd be nice if he included more stuff,

especially for the rather high price tag (about $35 USD?)

The item is usually based on this little questionnaire that you filled out at the beginning of subscription (about 4 questions).

I've signed up a few months ago and got some pretty neat things, one of them being a pocket sundial. I'm in love with it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 11, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124007/blissmo-box

Blissmo's been around a while. Link the thread above


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 11, 2012)

TY!


----------



## emeline (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Notecard sub:
> 
> ...


 I love notecards!!! But for $18 a month, that's nearly $5 a card (after stamps) that you don't even get to pick out! Maybe I'd sign up if you could choose from a 'gallery'. Very cute idea though. At first, I thought this was for a _notepad_ monthly subscription.. which I probably could have justified spending $18 for


----------



## emeline (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found out about another sub.  I already gifted myself to check it out.
> 
> ...


 I like this concept too! Great for Small Business Saturday coming up


----------



## emeline (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried out Candle Voyage? I found it through a thread here on MUT and have been wanting to join ever since. It's pricey at $25 a month, but the candles they sent last month were adorable!

http://www.candlevoyage.com/#!blog/c10g7


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 11, 2012)

I've heard of them, but I have a large plastic container filled with scented candles I need to use.  The price is scary too.

I don't use enough candles to make it worth my while.  I'm really into reed diffuser's these days.


----------



## emeline (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard of them, but I have a large plastic container filled with scented candles I need to use.  The price is scary too.
> 
> I don't use enough candles to make it worth my while.  I'm really into reed diffuser's these days.


 Agreed. I guess this sub is more geared towards candle collectors like me


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 11, 2012)

Deenellie, what happened with BeautySage??


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't believe how expensive that is!  You can get a nice box of of thick, engraved Crane stationery for a couple months of this!



> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love notecards!!! But for $18 a month, that's nearly $5 a card (after stamps) that you don't even get to pick out! Maybe I'd sign up if you could choose from a 'gallery'. Very cute idea though. At first, I thought this was for a _notepad_ monthly subscription.. which I probably could have justified spending $18 for


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deenellie, what happened with BeautySage??


 I wanted to check out Beauty Sage to see what they were all about.  I found their products to be expensive.  They had a 5 samples for $5 special going on, plus expensive shipping.   I figured they would be  upscale small sample bottles and they weighed alot so that's why the shipping was high.  They didn't specify how it ws being shipped, so I assumed US mail. 

It took forever to arrive and what I received was crap along with the fact that the box weighed nothing. It was the kind of stuff stores through in your bag after a purchase.  I e-mailed them hoping I'd get an apology or something for my unhappiness.  They didn't care, all they said was they shipped UPS.  I couldn't believe that they would send these nothing samples by UPS.  They said they wanted to be able to track the packages.  Well you can track the packages with US mail and it would be a somewhat reasonable fee.

They must've received alot of complaints, because they said they were changing the shipping to US mail this week, which would be cheaper.  My response was that isn't going to help me know.  I heard crickets! 

So as far as I'm concerned, they've lost a customer and their products are overly priced and not worth the $$ or drama!  So i'm done!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely understand lol! I've only managed to drop one sub and somehow pick up two more. Yikes, but yes on reviews and thanks. With all the options, it can be a bit overwhelming sometimes.


  Aint' that the truth.  I continue to get in trouble with these subs like everyday.  I need an intervention.  I'm sure I'll get a grip when that bill comes in the mail.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 13, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 14, 2012)

New Nail polish Sub box called Lacquerous!

 Lacquerous is a new monthly nail polish subscription service.  it's a rental service - you send the polish back after a month.Lacquerous costs $18 a month.

You will receive your selection of THREE designer lacquers available at Lacquerous. Your box of 3 lacquers will be sent to you with pre-paid return packaging. Take care of the nail polish as you would want to receive it, as your essentially sharing it, so keep other Lacquerous members in mind.

Once they receive your return package, they will ship you a new selection.

This sounds interesting.  A nail polish sub rental service.  Try it out, you don't like it, send it back.  If you like a polish then you can send it back and buy a new one hopefully at a good price somewhere.  The good thing is if you hate it, you don't have to keep it.   But $18?   hmmmmmm.....

Let us know if you subbed and what you think!!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got this email, new supplement sub called *BeWell Box* curated by Pure Matters. I actually buy their vitamins regularly and love them!

The best value is the yearly one and it costs $42.95/month.

_"Every month, you'll receive your core nutritional supplements, plus one bonus product, for as little as $42.95! Plus, you'll also get free gifts, samples, premiums and special offers._

_Orders are automatically shipped each month &amp; you don't have to do anything, except remember to take your daily doses."_

The first month, you'll receive your core products (Multivitamin and Omega-3 Fish Oil), plus that month's bonus feature product. Every month thereafter, you'll receive a month's supply of your Multivitamin, plus the monthly Bonus product. Every other month you'll also receive a two-month supply of the Omega-3 Fish Oil softgels. Check out the "Box Details" section for monthly themes.

https://www.purematters.com/SubscriptionSignup.aspx


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 18, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow!  I'm shocked at how many subscription boxes are available.  It seems like everyone is jumping on the subscription wagon which is surprising in this tough economy.  Good to see people are still spending $ and new businesses are finding a start.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 19, 2012)

We have to try and find some joy some how!  This sub stuff is addicting!!!  There are some people who have like 10 subs.  Really crazy!!  I can barely do the (3) I sub to and I keep trying out a box here, a box there.  Especially when I see offers for 50% off on a box I want to try.  I know I'll sober up when that CC bill arrives.  For schizle!!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's my history in subs:

I started with Birchbox, which I read about in The Knot magazine a few years ago.  I actually went back and forth with them a little.. unsubscribed, re-subscribed.  I recently unsubscribed a few months ago 'cause I just got tired of the little foil packets and uninspiring products.  So I put my money towards..

Eco Emi!  I love, love, love, love Eco Emi.  I was a little unsure about them at first since they charged me for two months before I finally got a box, but once I started getting my regular boxes, I fell in love.  I always buy their big bonus boxes because I know there will be stuff I will definitely use (even if not everything - like bar soaps, yuck).

Next came a VERY brief experience with "Go Go Girlfriend".  Do you guys remember this?  I actually really liked some of the items I received, but then there were some weird products (like homemade stuff) along with it, and then randomly they stopped sending any boxes out.  There was no notice about what happened to them, no communication whatsoever.  A lot of people were angry, from what I gathered when I googled them; I think some people had even paid for boxes they never received.  Anyone have any idea what happened to this company and why they didn't send out ANY communication?

My next brief experience was with myglam (now ipsy)?  This one was a much more professional service, by an actual beauty blogger.  There were a few mediocre bags at first, so I cancelled.  They seem to be doing well now, but I'm just being super careful with which boxes I buy now.

I started with PopSugar from the very start and I'm sticking with them until I'm broke.  They're super expensive, but I find that they are superior and I have always received my money's worth!

The boxes I've been exploring lately are (sorry, these aren't beauty related):

BabbaBox - a crafting box for kids 3-6.  I've received one so far and I like it, so we'll see if I continue..

Kiwi Crate - another crafting box for kids 3-7.  Haven't received it yet, but I will soon and I plan on a review on my blog.

WittleBee - a clothing service for kids of all ages.  First box was hit and miss.  I'll wait for the second box to decide if I want to continue.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And by doing this list, I have realized that I am spending way too much money on this stuff.  But right now I just have PopSugar, Eco Emi, and the kid's boxes.  I need to make sacrifices to afford PopSugar!  Lol


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow!  I know what you mean about spending too much.  These last 2 weeks I've been going crazy w/ the spending.  I know I'll literally go crazy when that bill comes.  Never heard of Go-Go Girlfriend.

I Love, Love



 Eco-emi as well.  I tried several other types of eco-friendly organic boxes like Conscious bx  &amp; Klutch Club (health &amp; fitness).  Liked Klutch C, I received  a (2) boxes for $40 special and boy were they generous.  (2) shoe boxes o' health!  Alot of great stuff; 1 item I received was worth more than the price I paid.  Way too many protein and superfood powders for me.  What I didn't like, I gave away and felt good about it.

CB; I tried out their Mystery Box to give them a try for $19.95.  They claimed the box would be overflowing, filled to capacity, busting out.  Man when I received that box, it had like 6 items in the small box.  You could shake it and items moved in it.  I e-mailed them, they apologized and said they'd make it up to me. 

They sent me another box and included a "full" sized bx of wheat pasta some little squares of nasty chocolate and laundry detergent pod.  I mean it was really..... It was tired!  There were alot of complaints on FB about that box.  Some people received overflowing boxes like 20 plus items and I was one of the unlucky ones.  The key is to send what you advertise.  Long story short, Eco-emi!!!

I have yet to try Pop-sugar.  I ordered one bx to try it out.  Wont' receive it til' Dec.  I hope they come very correct!!!  You're right about making the sacrifice for Pop-sugar.  I will have to give up what I already sub to - to justify that motnhly purchase.

Right now I sub to BB (been with them from the start!)  In my opinion, it's worth $10.  Yeah some months are hit or miss, but it doesn't hurt as bad if it's not great.  Besides that I received really great items that were worth alot more; so it balances out.  Not ready to cancel yet.  Eco-emi, 28dayhug and Curlbox.

Phew... That's enough though.  In the past few weeks I purchased (1) box from Pop-sugar, Labella bx, Cravebox (Thanksgiving bx, not impressed,) Naturebx (still waiting,)  Blissmo and Yuzen.  Yuzen is wonderful, but I can't afford that on a monthly basis as well.  I'd like to try Hammock pack.

Keep us posted on your boxes!!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 20, 2012)

Special Alert!!  Klutch Club (health and fitness sub,  is offering a Blk Friday (starting at Midnite) sale.  20% off annual and gift subs. (1) day deal only!  If interested in a discount code, PM me.  They offer boxes specifically for women and men!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 21, 2012)

Nature box Special Alert!  If you're interested in Nature box, they're offering 40% off your first month with a coupon code. (Regularly $19.95, with coupon only $11.97!)  PM me if you'd like the code! 

Nature box is a healthy snack sub.  You'll receive (5) full-sized tasty snacks monthly. 

If you decide to sub, let us know what you think.

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 21, 2012)

I got a Nature Box to review this month and it just came today!  I can't wait to see whats inside!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, there is a new box launching in a few months called "Knit Crate". They are going to send out projects monthly or bi-monthly (you can pick) based on your skill level.
 
http://www.knitcrate.com


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a Nature Box to review this month and it just came today!  I can't wait to see whats inside!


  I received my Nature Box today as well. I orderd just one box to check it out and I got it at a discounted price.  I was a bit annoyed as I ordered Nov. 4th and had to contact them several times to find out when I'll receive a delivery notice with tracking #.  They said I'd receive the tracking # any day.  Still waiting, but received the box.  Nice presentation.  I hate every snack in the box; there's only one treat I might be able to tolerate.   They're too exotic to me.  I was unable to choose the snacks I'm interested in., it was a "surprise".  In case you're still awaiting a box, I won't list it for all to see.  Check Spoiler.  Imagine receiving a box at $19.95 a month, and you never like what you get.  Good thing it was a one time purchase.

My co-workers are going to be psyched!

Carrot Chips

Roasted Garlic Pumpkin seeds

Chiptle Maple Almonds (I might try)

Country Ranch Peas

Cinnamon Spiced Granola


----------



## Jess Bailey (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Nature Box today as well. I orderd just one box to check it out and I got it at a discounted price.  I was a bit annoyed as I ordered Nov. 4th and had to contact them several times to find out when I'll receive a delivery notice with tracking #.  They said I'd receive the tracking # any day.  Still waiting, but received the box.  Nice presentation.  I hate every snack in the box; there's only one treat I might be able to tolerate.   They're too exotic to me.  I was unable to choose the snacks I'm interested in., it was a "surprise".  In case you're still awaiting a box, I won't list it for all to see.  Check Spoiler.  Imagine receiving a box at $19.95 a month, and you never like what you get.  Good thing it was a one time purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 22, 2012)

I like alot of that "stuff"  just not the stuff they sent me.


----------



## mellee (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, there is a new box launching in a few months called "Knit Crate". They are going to send out projects monthly or bi-monthly (you can pick) based on your skill level.
> 
> http://www.knitcrate.com


If I'm looking at that right, it's pretty expensive!  The bi-monthly doesn't ship until they receive 2 monthly payments, and the beginner box is $30/month - so each box is $60?  And I'm not picking my own project or yarn, so who knows if I'll like it (and good luck getting me to put in all the time to make the thing even if I _do_ like it, let alone if I don't!) - or heck, since I'm a beginner, even if I'll like knitting!  It's a little too much to ask of me.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, there is a new box launching in a few months called "Knit Crate". They are going to send out projects monthly or bi-monthly (you can pick) based on your skill level.
> 
> http://www.knitcrate.com


 I'm really curious about this.  I'm an advanced knitter and am looking at that Indie Box.  I want to see what you actually get, in terms of quantity, fiber, and quality.  Handspun/handdyed yarn is on the expensive side but $70 is still an awful lot.  I do a lot of lace, and a full-sized shawl (something like this http://ravel.me/meggpi/wn5s8) done in a silk blend costs me between $15-40, for reference.  I've made merino sweaters for ~$40.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 23, 2012)

ChicPeek.com

It's a new jewelry subscription that costs $30/month.

I had a $10 off promo code from their grand opening so I ended up ordering one piece just to see how I like it.

I got this sterling silver necklace with real diamond accents, I think for 20 bucks it's a steal!


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 27, 2012)

I find I'm getting more and more addicted to subscription boxes.  I like anything where I get to be surprised with samples.  (So thankfully I'm not into the more expensive ones where you choose things like LBB.)  I love the beauty &amp; makeup ones, but I've recently discovered that I'm interested in food ones too!  Just subscribed to Love with Food and waiting for a Goodies Co invite...but I'm kinda cheap, so I have a problem justifying anything over $12/month....except for my husband's BB Man, which he THINKS I pay $10 per month for, but it's actually $20.  It makes him happy, and I know that he'd make me cancel it if he knew that I'm paying $20/month.  He usually hates the lifestyle products, anyway...so not sure that it's actually worth the cost for him..

Anyone know of any other "beauty" sample subscriptions for men?


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are a few.  Dollar shave is the cheapest.

Dollar Shave club (razors) http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/, Mantry: Men's lifstyle food box  https://mantry.com/holiday/, Urban Cargo Mens' box, Men's grooming box: http://urbancargo.com/., Curator &amp; Mule, Men's accessory box, http://www.curatorandmule.com/.

Let us know what you think.


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are a few.  Dollar shave is the cheapest.
> 
> ...


 Oooh!  Urban Cargo sounds pretty good!  And at $44 for 3 months, it's cheaper than BB Man.

Has anyone tried Urban Cargo???


----------



## MissMonica (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh!  Urban Cargo sounds pretty good!  And at $44 for 3 months, it's cheaper than BB Man.
> ...


 I (well, my boyfriend) tried Urban Cargo for 4 boxes and also had BBM at the same time.  I told him that at the end of 3 months, he had to pick one and he chose BBM (I forgot until we were 4 months in, thus the 4 boxes).  Urban Cargo was cheaper (though that didn't matter much to him since I was buying), but the Lifestyle items from BBM really made those boxes more "standout".  

That said, my bf is very very low-maintenance.  He uses no products other than basic drugstore brands (shampoo, hair gel, soap, etc).  However, he grows facial hair like a lumberjack and always has a 5 o'clock shadow by noon -- thus, shaving items do interest him.  Urban Cargo was great because in the four months, two of the boxes were shaving-themed. However, the other two boxes were essentially useless for him.  He has no use for eye creams (no matter how pricey) and refuses to use them.  A man can only have so many exfoliating products, and after one box he had hit his limit.  The boxes were good, the samples were much better packaged (individually--not the box they come in) than BBM, but at the end of the day, he'd rather have a box with whiskey stones and a jigger (or the Me Undies boxer briefs -- he adores those) than eye cream and exfoliater.

I think it's a personal preference -- I'd recommend both services completely.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay so I received my sterling silver + diamond necklace from Chic Peek box and I love the quality! Also the picture of the free bracelet everyone received as part of their grand opening.

I have more pics and a brief review in my blog if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I (well, my boyfriend) tried Urban Cargo for 4 boxes and also had BBM at the same time.  I told him that at the end of 3 months, he had to pick one and he chose BBM (I forgot until we were 4 months in, thus the 4 boxes).  Urban Cargo was cheaper (though that didn't matter much to him since I was buying), but the Lifestyle items from BBM really made those boxes more "standout".
> 
> ...


*MissMonica*, that information is SO helpful!!  My husband is almost the opposite.  He generally uses drugstore brand products, but LOVES trying all the fancy-schmancy stuff.  I think he loves the fact that there ARE eye creams for men that come in manly packaging.  He got his BBM last night and before opening it, commented, "I hope there are more samples and not any of that BS like last time."  The BS he referred to was the lifestyle product.  He's so picky that it's hard to find lifestyle products that he actually likes.  Though I'm impressed that BB has been as successful as it has.  Out of the last 6 months or so, he liked the bright socks, the boxers, and thankfully the tie that was in last night's box.  He didn't hate the tee, but wasn't overly thrilled with it, and wasn't really that amused with the watch either.  But just as frequently, he gets something...like the "quirky" tech gadgets, or the whiskey stones (he doesn't drink), and complains that I always get better boxes with more products than he does.  And he thought the wool wallet was a joke.  He said last month that he wanted me to cancel because he's sick of all the lifestyle items they send, but I wanted him to stick it out and see what they did this month.  I'm relieved that he's happy for now, but it's soooo good to know that there's another service out there that sounds like a really good alternative for him.  I'll mention it and see if he wants to switch.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's another new one!! 

My Cotton Bunny: http://mycottonbunny.com  is a new subscription service for women that sends you feminine hygiene products plus a few extra treats every month for $13.75.  Hmmmmm Sounds intriguing!  I don't think I need this box every month.  I can barely keep up with the hair and beauty products, never mind feminine  products.

I may try it for one month just to check it out!  Inquiring minds want to know!  What do you think of women's subscription service like this? Will you sign up?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 30, 2012)

I put together a list of all the subscription boxes I could find out there and then came here and realized I missed some!  Back to work!  You ladies are good!


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 2, 2012)

I recently got my first box of booze from http://www.julibox.com/. They were a little slow getting it out because they had Sandy-related delivery issues with one of their suppliers, but they were good about communicating that. (It was still a little irksome to be charged for the second box before the first one had arrived, but what are you going to do.) I made one of the cocktails last night and was really pleased with it. I'm not as excited about trying the second one because it has ginger beer in it and I can't stand beer, but we'll see. In any case, they did a really good job with the packaging and presentation and I'm looking forward to seeing what's in the next box.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 3, 2012)

I just read about this one today:
http://www.newyorkmouth.com/collections/subscriptions

They have lots of different themed boxes, like Pickle of the Month, Cookies, Sweets, Chocolates, New Indie Finds, etc.  It looks pretty neat.


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's another sub for that special time of the month.  Man when it rains it pours!!  It's called Juniper Box, a smarter way to manage your period.   It's a new monthly subscription for women that sends you pads and tampons once a month plus lots of delicious treats, $28 a cycle( a month.)

Your choice of brand for tampons and pads, plus snacks and treats.  Similar to My Cotton Bunny, except this is pricier.

They appear to be alot more generous though and I would hope so with that price.  I'd like to buy a box just to check it out, but I definitely won't sub.

The November box included: Pukka Teas in Three flavors: Ginger, Night Time &amp; Love.  Beekind Honey sticks in Pumpkin, Vanilla Chai and Wildflower, Torn Ranch brand Dried Cranberries and also Mashuga Nuts ?  Marich Triple Chocolate Toffee and Nicobella Pumpkin Chai Truffles and Bare Fruit Fuji Apple Chips.   

The box also includes tampons and pads.  You get to select your preferred brand of tampons  (Tampax, Tampax Pearl, U by Kotex, O.B. and Playtex.

If you decide to sub, http://www.getjuniper.com; Let us know what you think.


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just read about this one today:
> 
> ...


 Wow!!  This sounds great, but pricey!!!!


----------



## BeautyGal (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, that does sound tempting, but quite pricey! So for the chocolate it's around $45/month for around 5 chocolates? hm... Does look quite interesting though! I've never heard of New York Mouth before.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that does sound tempting, but quite pricey! So for the chocolate it's around $45/month for around 5 chocolates? hm... Does look quite interesting though! I've never heard of New York Mouth before.


 I saw it on Cool Mom Picks today in their 10 top subscription boxes to gift.  I'd never heard of it before either.


----------



## fate (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently got my first box of booze from http://www.julibox.com/. They were a little slow getting it out because they had Sandy-related delivery issues with one of their suppliers, but they were good about communicating that. (It was still a little irksome to be charged for the second box before the first one had arrived, but what are you going to do.) I made one of the cocktails last night and was really pleased with it. I'm not as excited about trying the second one because it has ginger beer in it and I can't stand beer, but we'll see. In any case, they did a really good job with the packaging and presentation and I'm looking forward to seeing what's in the next box.


I wanted to try Julibox so bad. I probably will at some point when I need a treat. And you should try the other drink. Ginger beer is not a beer, it's a soda similar to ginger ale.


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wanted to try Julibox so bad. I probably will at some point when I need a treat. And you should try the other drink. Ginger beer is not a beer, it's a soda similar to ginger ale.


 Go figure, I had no idea about the ginger beer! Knowing that, I'm thinking the second one might actually be pretty tasty as well. I'm planning to try it on Saturday, will report back. I'll also take a few pictures of my next box and post them.


----------



## fate (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go figure, I had no idea about the ginger beer! Knowing that, I'm thinking the second one might actually be pretty tasty as well. I'm planning to try it on Saturday, will report back. I'll also take a few pictures of my next box and post them.


I love watching the little youtube tutorials they do. Ginger beer is delicious in cocktails so I'm sure it'll be amazing!


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another new one!!
> 
> ...


Tried it, not impressed, cancelled! The only thing worth the money I spent was the American Apparel tank top; nice but that wasn't what I was buying this for.  The tampons were a (18) count mini box that you can buy cheaply in the sample section at Target or CVS.  The chocolate (dark) was a joke, a chocolate square, although the flavor was interesting; lavender-blueberry flavored.  Feel ripped off, not pleased.  



    So... it's over.


----------



## Merryone (Dec 26, 2012)

I signed up for a new subscription called Handmade Tea, don't know how it will be, but I am willing to try it. We will see......


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmmm- this is a questionable new sub.....










Credit goes to Cat Addicts Anony-mouse.

......Sorry - I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 28, 2012)

SeasonsBox. It Sounds Interesting. It popped up in a sponsored ad on my Facebook. They are in Canada. It starts at about $35.00 with shipping included. The January box is set to have a scarf, a candle, some shea butter lotion, and a couple other things. It's too expensive for me right now.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 28, 2012)

Ha! Love!



> Hmmm- this is a questionable new sub.....:icon_eek:
> 
> Credit goes to Cat Addicts Anony-mouse. ......Sorry - I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> SeasonsBox. It Sounds Interesting.
> 
> It popped up in a sponsored ad on my Facebook. They are in Canada. It starts at about $35.00 with shipping included. The January box is set to have a scarf, a candle, some shea butter lotion, and a couple other things. It's too expensive for me right now.


I have been looking into it and I will be keeping an eye on them.  Here is their youtube page with some unboxings. https://www.youtube.com/user/SeasonsBox

Here is their sub plan list.


Bill monthly for $34.90
3 months for $99.70 (save $5)
6 months for $174.50 (save $34.90)
12 months for $250 (save $69.80)
One time purchase or gift for $34.90


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 28, 2012)

I do not know how to characterize this service exactly but I found a Groupon for it yesterday and signed up.  It is called Fresh20 and they have traditional, vegetarian (for me), and gluten free plans.  I got it because I eat healthy but I am not into cooking and exploring that stuff so I eat the same things all the time. Which is fine, but I do not think it is best for me. Here is the description from their site:

"*SHOP*

You buy 20 fresh, local and organic (when possible) ingredients. Most subscribers say it takes less than 20 minutes to complete their shopping. Many use weekend farmerâ€™s markets to get great deals on seasonal items. NOTHING is processed or frozen, making sure everything is preservative free. Good meals for your family.

*PREP*

We give you a step by step guide to prep the entire weekâ€™s meals. It takes an hour at the start of your week to save you valuable time during busy weeknights.

*COOK*

Each complete meal takes less than 30 minutes to prepare and features simple recipes that the whole family can create together.  No more boxed mac-n-cheese or canned soup casseroles."


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Merryone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for a new subscription called Handmade Tea, don't know how it will be, but I am willing to try it. We will see......


 Please do share what you get! I am very curious about it since I love tea but very picky.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 28, 2012)

So I subbed, let's hope it is a good one. It seems a bit popsugary to me. Thanks for sharing Peridot!



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been looking into it and I will be keeping an eye on them.  Here is their youtube page with some unboxings. https://www.youtube.com/user/SeasonsBox
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 29, 2012)

> So I subbed, let's hope it is a good one. It seems a bit popsugary to me. Thanks for sharing Peridot!
> 
> 
> > I have been looking into it and I will be keeping an eye on them.Â  Here is their youtube page with some unboxings. https://www.youtube.com/user/SeasonsBox Here is their sub plan list.
> ...


 You're Welcome. Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 2, 2013)

I have Seasonsbox coming too, I am VERY excited about this one. Looks so luxurious, I love the seasonal theme.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 10, 2013)

I just signed up for and received my first Lip Factory Inc box.  $22 a month.  I really liked what I got so I'll stick with them for a couple of months to see if they keep sending good stuff.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for and received my first Lip Factory Inc box.  $22 a month.  I really liked what I got so I'll stick with them for a couple of months to see if they keep sending good stuff.


 I don't know anything about this subscription. What did you receive?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I believe I talked about Yuzen Box ( the very best eco-conscious products to nourish the body and soui,) in past posts, I'd like to mention a change. They will no longer offer monthly box subs. 

Boxes are created and sent seasonally (yeah!) which makes it more affordable for folks like me who can't do a montly sub for $26.00. Quarterly versus monthly????? A much better option for me. 

You will receive your first box immediately after you subscribe. They then send you a little Zen for every season â€“ a different box of Yuzen surprises for winter, spring, summer, and fallâ€¦ Four boxes in all (sent November, February, May, and August). The boxes are beautifully packaged inside and out! They use beautiful japanese origami paper.

I gifted myself a box to check it out.  I got it at a special rate of $19.  I was so impressed with the packaging (they use origami paper inside,) the quality, the quantity and types/brands of products (beauty and food.)   Not your typical sample size, smaller than full-size, larger than sample size.

Let us know if you're going to give it a try and what you think.  I like the alot, and hopefully they won't go down hill and disappoint.

Zenfully, beautifully simple indeed!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tried it, not impressed, cancelled! The only thing worth the money I spent was the American Apparel tank top; nice but that wasn't what I was buying this for.  The tampons were a (18) count mini box that you can buy cheaply in the sample section at Target or CVS.  The chocolate (dark) was a joke, a chocolate square, although the flavor was interesting; lavender-blueberry flavored.  Feel ripped off, not pleased.
> ...


 Agreed!!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 11, 2013)

New Women's subscrption box alert!   Le Parcel â€“ Womenâ€™s Monthly Subscription Boxes.  http://www.leparcel.com/

Just what we need, another "time of the month" subscription box.  Since October, they've been (3) new women's monthly box subs that I know about; this makes (4).

28 day hug $5.98 (tried &amp; cancelled,) Cotton Bunny $13.75 (tried &amp; cancelled,not worh it) Juniper $28 (deifnitely didn't try) and now Le Parcel  $15 (wont' try.)

I mean we're going to be swimming in tampons and pads unless you share them.  How can you really justify the price?  They all pretty much offer the same things; pads, tampons of your choosing, chocolate &amp; tea, a spa tablet, treats, snacks and a special gift.  

28 day hug doesn't offer tampons or pads, but everything else, My Cotton Bunny does and some article of clothing, Juniper offers the same plus snacks &amp; treats (they appear to be generous,) and Le Parcel, everything plus a special gift.

Perhaps some of you can go through all of that in a month, certainly the chocolate (they're stingy with it,) the tea well, if you like and drink tea everyday I quess, spa gift, I get those montly with my other subs.

What's so special?  Sorry for the rant but.....Your thoughts please.........  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## amylovescoffee (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree.  The time of the month boxes are a bit of a stretch.  I actually kind of surprised the manufacturers haven't jumped on this one.  There is so much more that these boxes could do to promote womens' health too for example if there was a yoga DVD, breast self exam chart, women's vitamins, etc but right now I am perfectly happy to choose my products and my chocolate myself.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm so picky about my feminine hygiene products that when I lived in the UK I had my mom ship me my brand that they didn't have there.  

I wouldn't mind just monthly chocolate though...not that I need it...


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

For leparcel you can use the code *familyDBD* to take off 30%, which will bring the grand total to $15.50 with shipping.

I just ordered one month to try after seeing them mentioned on Cosmo website. I must be their target audience because I like the idea of trying different feminine products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyhow, I'll let you guys know if this service is any good.


----------



## Merryone (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amylovescoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree.  The time of the month boxes are a bit of a stretch.  I actually kind of surprised the manufacturers haven't jumped on this one.  There is so much more that these boxes could do to promote womens' health too for example if there was a yoga DVD, breast self exam chart, women's vitamins, etc but right now I am perfectly happy to choose my products and my chocolate myself.


 Wow, you are right, the manufacturers could really do this up in a good way if they wanted.  What a great way to encourage and educate about women's health.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For leparcel you can use the code *familyDBD* to take off 30%, which will bring the grand total to $15.50 with shipping.
> 
> ...


 Please definitely let us know!!  What I noticed is they weren't offering anything new and special that we couldn't get ourselves.  On Juniper's website, they said if there's a product they don't offer, contact them and they'l try to get it.  I e-mailed them last month, and I'm still waiting to hear back. Not a peep!   They're offering the same ones Playtex pearl, OB etc.

I found a tampon that I really like called Rephresh Brilliant PH tampons.  Reduces the usual PH increase during that time.  It's worked wonders for me.  I guess enough people didn't hear about it, try it or signed on 'cause you can't find it in a CVS or Walgreen's store anyone.  Only available online and I hate paying for shipping w/ minimum $25 purchase.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please definitely let us know!!  What I noticed is they weren't offering anything new and special that we couldn't get ourselves.  On Juniper's website, they said if there's a product they don't offer, contact them and they'l try to get it.  I e-mailed them last month, and I'm still waiting to hear back. Not a peep!   They're offering the same ones Playtex pearl, OB etc.
> 
> I found a tampon that I really like called Rephresh Brilliant PH tampons.  Reduces the usual PH increase during that time.  It's worked wonders for me.  I guess enough people didn't hear about it, try it or signed on 'cause you can't find it in a CVS or Walgreen's store anyone.  Only available online and I hate paying for shipping w/ minimum $25 purchase.


 Sounds good I might try it!

My main problem is really heavy flow on two days of my period, and by heavy I mean buckets heavy! Like I need a super absorbency tampon in addition to always infinity pads because it will leak out in an hour no matter what I do. So I'm still in the middle of searching for the right products for me.
If anybody here is in a similar situation and you have good brand/product suggestions I would love to hear what they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 11, 2013)

Represh comes in super absorbency.   www.Rephreshbrilliant.com. Keep us posted.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds good I might try it!
> ...


 Have you been to a gyn about that?  The guideline for abnormal heaviness is something like filling a super absorbency tampon in less than 2 hours more than once a cycle.  I have the same problem (won't TMI myself with reproductive disorder talk), birth control helped some, and I use Playtex Sport tampons, my favorite as far as leaks go, however there is a maximum absorbency these products can be.  Some people love Diva Cups and other reusable options, I find them painful, but it's worth a try--especially if you are really frustrated.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My main problem is really heavy flow on two days of my period, and by heavy I mean buckets heavy! Like I need a super absorbency tampon in addition to always infinity pads because it will leak out in an hour no matter what I do. So I'm still in the middle of searching for the right products for me.
> If anybody here is in a similar situation and you have good brand/product suggestions I would love to hear what they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Have you tried adding iron to your diet right before your period? I'm anemic and when I'm on my period I'm pretty much like you but when I take iron pills and include more iron rich foods in my diet the week before and during my period it's not as bad. I would suggest to talk to your doctor first before taking iron pills if you have any medical problems or take any other medication just to make sure you can take iron pills otherwise just include an iron heavy diet.

From WebMD:: To boost the amount of iron in your diet, try these foods:


Red meat
Egg yolks
Dark, leafy greens (spinach, collards)
Dried fruit (prunes, raisins)
Iron-enriched cereals and grains (check the labels)
Mollusks (oysters, clams, scallops)
Turkey or chicken giblets
Beans, lentils, chick peas and soybeans
Liver
Artichokes

And here's a tip: If you eat iron-rich foods along with foods that provide plenty of vitamin C, your body can better absorb the iron.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the suggestions. My gyn says there's nothing wrong with me physically, this is just how my body does it (basically it always burps out as much as it can in the first 2 days with minimal flow afterward). I'll try Playtex sport and add more iron foods to my diet and we'll see how that works out.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 12, 2013)

Let's see...there were 2 lip glosses, one by Senna and one by Two Lips.  An eyebrow stencil kit and a NYX eyebrow makeup kit.  I'm trying to remember...there were cosmetic bottle sanitary wipes, cosmetic facial wipes, some kind of primer or BB cream...forget the brand, a Cult nail polis (gorgeous!) and a crease brush.  I think that's it.  I thought it was great.  Well worth it.  I really like every single thing in it.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh and also Naked skin cream.  I forgot about that.


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 12, 2013)

> Let's see...there were 2 lip glosses, one by Senna and one by Two Lips. Â An eyebrow stencil kit and a NYX eyebrow makeup kit. Â I'm trying to remember...there were cosmetic bottle sanitary wipes, cosmetic facial wipes, some kind of primer or BB cream...forget the brand, a Cult nail polis (gorgeous!) and a crease brush. Â I think that's it. Â I thought it was great. Â Well worth it. Â I really like every single thing in it.


 Lip Factory is one of my favorite subs. It is a little more expensive ($21 a month) but I always love everything in their boxes and to me the value of the box far outweighs the price paid. There have always been at least 3 full size products in my box, usually 4 to 5.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

I heard of my brown box, a beauty sub for women of color.  it's $20 a month and they're shipping out the boxes on monday and this is the first box ever. it better be good for $20 or else....


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see...there were 2 lip glosses, one by Senna and one by Two Lips.  An eyebrow stencil kit and a NYX eyebrow makeup kit.  I'm trying to remember...there were cosmetic bottle sanitary wipes, cosmetic facial wipes, some kind of primer or BB cream...forget the brand, a Cult nail polis (gorgeous!) and a crease brush.  I think that's it.  I thought it was great.  Well worth it.  I really like every single thing in it.


 What sub are you talking about?


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard of my brown box, a beauty sub for women of color.  it's $20 a month and they're shipping out the boxes on monday and this is the first box ever. it better be good for $20 or else....


 Do let us know what you think.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What sub are you talking about?


 Never mind,Sorry,



  I didn't notice the previous comment.  Lip Factory.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do let us know what you think.


 Yes please let us know what you think about my brown box.. I have myshadeofbrown and i like the boxes geared to women of color not that many out there


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 13, 2013)

> Yes please let us know what you think about my brown box.. I have myshadeofbrown and i like the boxes geared to women of color not that many out there


 Yes me too. Please discuss anything in the msb thread I created. Msb has been slowly stepping their game up lately.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 13, 2013)

I am not too sure of Lip Factory.

A friend sent me their site a few  days ago and I noticed it is a PO box.

Then gooooooooogled a review only to read they send some discontinued items.

And I think they only take Paypal.....I don't do business with most subs or stores that are Paypal only.

*I do have an exeption and that is one food store/site I buy from online, you can only pay w Paypal online, but use Visa over the phone.
But that is an exeption as I have known of the company for years and they sell to local stores here &lt;local delis sell their foods&gt;.

Wanted to add: Lip Factory posts the contents of what you get online.

-Not a sub but ANB Mall/ all natural beauty every couple months they have samplers they put together from the companies who advertise or are listed on their site.
You see what you are getting before you order.



> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know anything about this subscription. What did you receive?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, based on what they sent me and past boxes, I AM sure of them.  I'm actually kind of glad they're lesser known...and whoever is running their facebook page does a really good job of it and replies to everyone.  I hope they stay as good.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see...there were 2 lip glosses, one by Senna and one by Two Lips.  An eyebrow stencil kit and a NYX eyebrow makeup kit.  I'm trying to remember...there were cosmetic bottle sanitary wipes, cosmetic facial wipes, some kind of primer or BB cream...forget the brand, a Cult nail polis (gorgeous!) and a crease brush.  I think that's it.  I thought it was great.  Well worth it.  I really like every single thing in it.


 I am SERIOUSLY wanting a brow kit in a sub.. Was hoping Starlooks would put one in the Starbox. I don't have one single produxt for brows.. Guess they aren't popular or glamourous? LOL

This kit sounds very nice Gonna look it up now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 15, 2013)

Not sure if there is a thread for "Lip Factory" by itself, but they are Sold Out.

I got put on a wait list. My first wait list ever ( well, except for Goodies before they launched).


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 16, 2013)

All I saw for Lip Factory on this site was a place to review it.  I'm pretty sure I mentioned somewhere that they were out of stock for this month's box.  Once you're subbed, you won't have to worry about that happening again because it's recurrent.  The past boxes look so awesome, I fully expect to stay with these guys a while.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 17, 2013)

Has anybody heard of SquareHue  http://www.squarehue.com/ and Nail Art Society? http://www.nailartsociety.com/  Both are around 20 bucks.  SquareHue seems better than Julep in that they send full size bottles.  I'd be interested in both of those.  Do I really have yet another $40 to blow on surprises?  LOL!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody heard of SquareHue  http://www.squarehue.com/ and Nail Art Society? http://www.nailartsociety.com/  Both are around 20 bucks.  SquareHue seems better than Julep in that they send full size bottles.  I'd be interested in both of those.  Do I really have yet another $40 to blow on surprises?  LOL!


Square Hue: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131748/square-hue-january-2013

Nail Art Society: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131351/nail-art-society-dec-12

I can personally vouch for SquareHue. Love their polish and policies.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Square Hue: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131748/square-hue-january-2013
> ...


I found both of those threads after I posted.  Oops.  Not much on NAS except that they doubled their price after the first month.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 19, 2013)

Graze has opened in the US, the deliver snack boxes for $5 a piece, with 4 different "healthy" snacks. Unlike a lot of the sample boxes, they allow for allergy information to dictate what you get. 

Check em out!

They are doing a free first box and free 5th box. Its by invite only right now, but for every person you get to sign up you can donate $1 to a charity, very very cool!

Edit: Referral link removed.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow!  Thanks for sharing this sub gypsiemagic.  It's a really grea box!  I just might try it. I'm trying to eat healthier snacks.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 19, 2013)

I just signed up!  TY


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's  another monthly Healthy snack sub: It's called Peckish.  $14.99 a month (first month is discounted to $9.99)

You get 3 Full-sized packages (16+ servings) of nutritionist-approved healthy and delicious snacks.  Peckish also lets you pick the type of snacks you want and the frequency you want them delivered.   Now that's attractive!

Let us know if you're subbing and what you think?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 22, 2013)

My first my brown box came in. One product alone was worth the $20 I paid to get the box while another product was worth $15.


----------



## arp2489 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's  another monthly Healthy snack sub: It's called Peckish.  $14.99 a month (first month is discounted to $9.99)
> 
> ...


 I actually just received my first Peckish box today! I picked the sweet tooth box, and got 3 awesome bags of wholesome snack foods. I also opted to receive the box every 2 weeks.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 23, 2013)

Awww!  So tell us what you think about Peckish?


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My first my brown box came in. One product alone was worth the $20 I paid to get the box while another product was worth $15.


 I'd love to support them, but I'm not so interested skin-care and makeup.  So it might be a wast of $$.  Could you give us a descrption of what you received.  I see a Curls label in the pic.  I like their products.  Are you familiar with the Curls line?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to support them, but I'm not so interested skin-care and makeup.  So it might be a wast of $$.  Could you give us a descrption of what you received.  I see a Curls label in the pic.  I like their products.  Are you familiar with the Curls line?


 The only makeup in the box was the lipstick from Lip Bar. I got a full sized nude lip color in 'ginger and tonic' worth $20

I also received Shea Terra rose hips black soap, cocoa body butter (organic + gives my skin a lot of sheen), rahua conditioner and shampoo (2 packets), a notepad, a sample lip gloss and a hair growth/scalp stimulating elixir (the curl thingie).

I didn't get the card that comes with the items so this is the best description I could give you.  Some of the brands were featured in birchbox already (shea terra and rahua).

The box is valued at at least $40-50.  It's a great deal to me!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 25, 2013)

A new sub alert: Rad Nails â€“ Nail Art Monthly Service.  Now how many of these could you possibly go through?  But I digress.

Every month youâ€™ll receive a set of 20 stick-on nail wraps, a nail file, cuticle stick, step-by-step instructions, and, of course, out-of-this-world nail designs. Pick either a 3 or 6 month subscription, pay the one-time fee, and sit back and wait for the radness to roll in!â€

The cost is $16.67 a month and you can choose the 3-month $50 or 6-month plan $100.  They have international shipping as well.

Great for nail care afficionados!


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 25, 2013)

Nail Art Society sounds better than that.  At least it sends out polish and other items besides nail stickers.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's another new sub called Healthy Surprise.  First we were inundiated with the "Time of the Month" subs; now it's the healthy snacks subs.

Healthy Surprise, new snacks delivered every month.  They offer vegan, gluten free, natural and soy free snacks.  Healthy Surprise sends you a box every month filled with NEW FULL SIZE snacks that you are  110% guaranteed  to love.

They offer (3) snack box options: Starter box $33 a month + 6.99 shipping, Healthy box $66 a month + free shipping or Large box $99 a month + free shipping.  Kinda pricey in my opinion.

You know I love to try new subs, but the $30 and above, I really have to think twice and really believe it's going to be great. 

Off topic; The one sub I tried over $30, was PopSugar Must Have (had a discount coupon).  They were all the rave from the blogs!  I gifted myself a December box. Tried for November, but they sold out quickly.   

Really impressed with the presentation, the quality &amp; size of the contents (full-sized). I wasn't particularly excited about the box; didn't hate it though; glad I checked it out for myself.   But my pocket book can't handle that monthly.  Quarterly is another story like Yuzen!  Thrilled about them, love them and I subbed!

 I'm really glad I didn't sub to PopSugar, cause I would've been extremely disappointed in the January box.  Not my kinda thing!

Anyway, let us know if you've subbed to Healthy Surprise.  I'm afraid unless they're offering a free box to try, I won't be trying it.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 26, 2013)

> Here's another new sub called Healthy Surprise.Â  First we were inundiated with the "Time of the Month" subs; now it's the healthy snacks subs. Healthy Surprise, new snacks delivered every month.Â  They offer vegan, gluten free, natural and soy free snacks.Â  Healthy Surprise sends you a box every month filled with NEW FULL SIZE snacks that you are 110% guaranteed to love. They offer (3) snack box options: Starter box $33 a month + 6.99 shipping, Healthy box $66 a month + free shippingÂ or Large box $99 a month + free shipping.Â  Kinda pricey in my opinion. You know I love to try new subs, but the $30 and above,Â I really have to think twice and really believe it's going to be great.Â  Off topic; The one sub I tried over $30, was PopSugar Must Have (had a discount coupon).Â  They were all the rave from the blogs!Â  I gifted myself a December box.Â Tried for November, but theyÂ sold out quickly.Â  Â  Really impressed with the presentation, the quality &amp; sizeÂ of the contents (full-sized).Â I wasn't particularly excited about the box; didn't hate it though; glad I checked it out for myself.Â  Â But my pocket book can't handle that monthly.Â  QuarterlyÂ is another story like Yuzen!Â  Thrilled about them, love them and I subbed! Â I'm really glad I didn't sub to PopSugar, cause I would've been extremely disappointed in the January box.Â  Not my kinda thing! Anyway, let us know if you've subbed to Healthy Surprise.Â  I'm afraid unless they're offering a free box to try, I won't be trying it. Stay tuned!


 I don't think I will be trying this sub out since I just signed up for Graze.. But if anyone is interested in it you should check out Plum District.. They have a $20 Off Any Monthly Subscription to Healthy Surprise promo going on.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 26, 2013)

Is Brownbox another incarnation of My Shade of Brown? I was not impressed with MSB.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Brownbox another incarnation of My Shade of Brown? I was not impressed with MSB.


 It's not created by the same people as MSB. My brown box costs $20 and they give bigger sizes of samples. I posted a pic of the first mbb a few posts ago in this thread.  Why were you not impressed by MSB?


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not created by the same people as MSB. My brown box costs $20 and they give bigger sizes of samples. I posted a pic of the first mbb a few posts ago in this thread.  Why were you not impressed by MSB?


 I got a bunch of foil packets.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 26, 2013)

Kind of what I thought.

I do not have these subs here and doubt I'd sign up.

But I think it is easier to go to drugstore.com or for me well.ca (canadian equivalent) and just order whatever "feminine items" I need and just add my own extras like chocolate,soaps and just get all regular size items.

or there is always Amazon subscribe and save.



> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Women's subscrption box alert!   Le Parcel â€“ Womenâ€™s Monthly Subscription Boxes.  http://www.leparcel.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another new sub called Healthy Surprise.  First we were inundiated with the "Time of the Month" subs; now it's the healthy snacks subs.
> 
> ...


Another new sub in the food/ drink category I recently heard of is Tea Sparrow - if you are a tea lover... It operates out of Canada (ships also to US) and seems on the smaller side, targeting a more niche customer base. While I'm not obsessed with tea, their combinations do sound delicious...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a bunch of foil packets.


 Oh. I got a full sized lipstick and eyeliner this month and those nail sticker thingies this month.  I also got a three step skin care system in October and I still have a lot of it left.  i guess the foil packets were given out when I wasn't a member (July-September). I think that they're slowly stepping up their game.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh. I got a full sized lipstick and eyeliner this month and those nail sticker thingies this month.  I also got a three step skin care system in October and I still have a lot of it left.  i guess the foil packets were given out when I wasn't a member (July-September). I think that they're slowly stepping up their game.


 Yeah Ive also gotten at least 2 full size products since ive been a member of MSB.. I paired that lipstick i got it in red w/ the red bombshell from ipsy... got alot of compliments


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah Ive also gotten at least 2 full size products since ive been a member of MSB.. I paired that lipstick i got it in red w/ the red bombshell from ipsy... got alot of compliments


 Ooh I have to try that. Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 27, 2013)

I just found a blog that lists subscription boxes.  It's got a ton of them listed that I've never heard of.  Sorry to do this to you boxoholics but I figured I'd post the link for education purposes only 






http://www.subscriptionboxes.com/blog/


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found a blog that lists subscription boxes.  It's got a ton of them listed that I've never heard of.  Sorry to do this to you boxoholics but I figured I'd post the link for education purposes only
> 
> ...


 I have a list on my blog as well!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 27, 2013)

Shedontlye is similar to curlbox and curlkit but they provide a few beauty products as well. A nice option is they allow you to choose the regular monthly box which is $10 or the VIP for $20. Fmi and to sign up their website is http://www.shedontlye.com/ and you can also view videos on youtube. I'm personally still trying to use up all of my goodies from the past and not interested in signing up for anymore (expect maybe ones related to food!



) but I thought I'd pass along the info in case anyone is interested!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

idk if you guys have heard of Bulu Box...I'm not into getting fitness boxes cuz I'm already swimming in beauty box subs, but if you are interested. It's a $10 a month sub.

Quote: Every month, you'll get a box filled with 4 to 5 premium, curated samples from top brands. Look forward to a new mix of products for both women and men, including vitamins, weight loss, sports nutrition, protein, diet, energy, detox, digestion, sexual health, herbs, natural remedies, endurance and more.
If you use code: NATALIEJILL the first box is free...This is not a referral thing...cuz I'm not Natalie Jill...she's a fitness something girl with books and stuff...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if you guys have heard of Bulu Box...I'm not into getting fitness boxes cuz I'm already swimming in beauty box subs, but if you are interested. It's a $10 a month sub.
> 
> If you use code: NATALIEJILL the first box is free...This is not a referral thing...cuz I'm not Natalie Jill...she's a fitness something girl with books and stuff...


 Thanks for the code! I just signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh. I got a full sized lipstick and eyeliner this month and those nail sticker thingies this month.  I also got a three step skin care system in October and I still have a lot of it left.  i guess the foil packets were given out when I wasn't a member (July-September). I think that they're slowly stepping up their game.


 I signed up in October and I got 4 items...3 of them were black opal foil packets and a little mineral type thingy. I cancelled right after that.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the code! I just signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad I was helpful XD


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up in October and I got 4 items...3 of them were black opal foil packets and a little mineral type thingy. I cancelled right after that.


 Oh. October was the first month that I signed back up and I got the samples from Alaffia.  They were deluxe sized facial scrubs, toners and face creams.  I didn't get the black opal packets until December &amp; I got another one this month.  I guess they give people different stuff each month *shrugs*


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 29, 2013)

SpicySubsciptions sent me a box to review and I thought I'd share a picture here.  I'll put it in a spoiler so you don't end up with something flashing on your screen at a bad time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

that looks interesting XD


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shedontlye is similar to curlbox and curlkit but they provide a few beauty products as well. A nice option is they allow you to choose the regular monthly box which is $10 or the VIP for $20. Fmi and to sign up their website is http://www.shedontlye.com/ and you can also view videos on youtube. I'm personally still trying to use up all of my goodies from the past and not interested in signing up for anymore (expect maybe ones related to food!
> 
> ...


 Thanx for sharing.  I'll check it out!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 31, 2013)

Tasterie!  Just learned about this sub. *Physician Approved, Allergy Free -* *Food/Snacks*,  Monthly Boxes curated starting at $15 including shipping.

Let us know what you think.


----------



## missnaya (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found a blog that lists subscription boxes.  It's got a ton of them listed that I've never heard of.  Sorry to do this to you boxoholics but I figured I'd post the link for education purposes only
> 
> ...


 ahhh!! thank you for posting this!! So many awesome subscription boxes on there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very dangerous! but very cool! lol


----------



## MissMonica (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if you guys have heard of Bulu Box...I'm not into getting fitness boxes cuz I'm already swimming in beauty box subs, but if you are interested. It's a $10 a month sub.
> 
> If you use code: NATALIEJILL the first box is free...This is not a referral thing...cuz I'm not Natalie Jill...she's a fitness something girl with books and stuff...


 Yes, thank you for the code!  I'm not a big fitness buff, but my best friend is.....and he's impossible to shop for.  I'm hoping to look over the free box and see if this sub would make a good gift for him!  Can't hurt when the box is free!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, thank you for the code!  I'm not a big fitness buff, but my best friend is.....and he's impossible to shop for.  I'm hoping to look over the free box and see if this sub would make a good gift for him!  Can't hurt when the box is free!


 You're welcome ^^ hope it works for him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad to help


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 1, 2013)

Bestowed!  Yet another Monthly Healthy Food Sub!  Bestowed Box is a healthy food subscription box curated by celebrity nutritionist Heather Bauer.  Fab.com is offering a 3-month subscription  for 21% off ($45, normally $57), or a 6-month subscription for 22% off ($89, normally $114).

Sale ends in 2 days!  Let us know if you're subbing and what you think!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 1, 2013)

If you love nail polish or as they call it Nail color!  Check out Julep a nail color sub.   Maybe you want to be a Julep Maven?  receive a monthly Maven Box; Special pricing; Free Shipping!

What's Maven?

Becoming a Julep Maven gives you exclusive access to color. Each month they hand-pick trendsetting new nail colors, cult faves and cutting-edge beauty products that are just right for you.

You decide how often to receive your Julep Maven box, and you can cancel at any time.  I like that option!

New to Julep, use this code: JULEPVIP to get your first box for $.01!. 

Here's another deal: $50 Julep Gift Certificate for only $20 at Bloomspot.  Bloomspot is offering a $50 Gift Certificate to Julep for only $20!

Great deals!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 1, 2013)

I think Julep is a rip-off.  $20 a month for 3 half size polishes.  Not a deal if you ask me.


----------



## mish65 (Feb 1, 2013)

I love Julep. SIze of the nail polish really does not matter much to me - I rarely finish a bottle anyhow. Theirs are 4-free, dry super fast, their extras are awesome, and the secret store rocks ;-) Just my 2 cents though...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 1, 2013)

I



> I love Julep. SIze of the nail polish really does not matter much to me - I rarely finish a bottle anyhow. Theirs are 4-free, dry super fast, their extras are awesome, and the secret store rocks ;-) Just my 2 cents though...


 Totally agree; love Julep's products, attention to detail, little extras and the fab packaging


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mish65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Julep. SIze of the nail polish really does not matter much to me - I rarely finish a bottle anyhow. Theirs are 4-free, dry super fast, their extras are awesome, and the secret store rocks ;-) Just my 2 cents though...


 Totally agree, I can tell the difference from using Julep than using cheaper nail polish, like say WnW. Julep is definitely one of my favorite subs!


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mish65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Julep. SIze of the nail polish really does not matter much to me - I rarely finish a bottle anyhow. Theirs are 4-free, dry super fast, their extras are awesome, and the secret store rocks ;-) Just my 2 cents though...


 I love their bottles, the fact that it's a half size bottle doesn't bother me since I'll probably never use an entire bottle of polish.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 1, 2013)

I have intense dislike for Julep. The bottle is clumsy and from a company that costs more per volume than Deborah Lippmann I didn't find the formula impressive or the colors original. So so disappointed.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 2, 2013)

Out of the Box sampler by Etsy shop owners.  Each month they put together boxes (with different themes),  filled to the brim with 17-18 (and sometimes more)of different businesses' samples (and sometimes full-sized items), for you to enjoy. The boxes overflow with items like melts, scrubs, bath, body, tarts, candles, gourmet foods, jewelry, coupons, discounts, cards and much more, from some of the best e-tailers on the web.  $25 including shipping.

I love Etsy!  I've purchased wonderful items from independent artists on their site! I love to support small businesses!  Let me know if you're signing up and what you think!  So excited!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's a new, an interesting and original sub!  It's called Turntable Kitchen.  A curated unique Food and Music pairing.  $25 a month, plus shipping.  You'll receive a 7" llimited edition vinyl single featuring Turntable Kitchen's favorite artists (won't be useful if don't have a turntable), a downloadable (code included in box) digital mixed-tape of up and coming new artists and 1-2 premium dried ingredients to create a drink or dish depending on the theme.  They'll feature a "special" spice, flour, grain or bean to create a meal for you and your best buds!  

This sounds interesting; intiguing, but I won't sub.  I'm a bit open minded with food, but very particular about music.  I wouldn't want to take a chance and be dissappointed,  Plus how many of you still have turntables?

 Please let us know if you sub and what you think!!

Man!!  these subs that are popping up are getting wilder and wilder!!  Trying to keep us entertained and I understand that.   These subs have to out do each other!!


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 3, 2013)

I have all these on a lost on my blog and I gotta say, you are right, there is a box for EVERYTHING out there.  Seriously.  I could not believe when I was researching them all.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of the Box sampler by Etsy shop owners.  Each month they put together boxes (with different themes),  filled to the brim with 17-18 (and sometimes more)of different businesses' samples (and sometimes full-sized items), for you to enjoy. The boxes overflow with items like melts, scrubs, bath, body, tarts, candles, gourmet foods, jewelry, coupons, discounts, cards and much more, from some of the best e-tailers on the web.  $25 including shipping.
> 
> I love Etsy!  I've purchased wonderful items from independent artists on their site! I love to support small businesses!  Let me know if you're signing up and what you think!  So excited!


 On sale now!!!  Lots O' Valentine's Day treats from the Red Hot Valentine's Box!!  From soaps to oils to chocolate!!

List of sponsors: http://www.outoftheboxsampler.com/store/WsAncillary.asp?ID=19


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 5, 2013)

I just ordered an Out of the Box box.  I can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered an Out of the Box box.  I can't wait to see what's in it!


 ditto =)


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 5, 2013)

Same here!  Please everyone who bought an Out of the Box box, let us know what you think.


----------



## Andi B (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone who bought an Out of the Box box received a shipping notice?  I got a Click-N-Ship USPS notification email from Ugly Duckling Designs in Freeport, PA, and I was trying to figure out if this is what it's for.  If so, I can't wait!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup, that's what it is.  I got a ship notice too.  I can't wait!  I'm very excited about this one.


----------



## Andi B (Feb 7, 2013)

Yay!  I live in VA, so it shouldn't take to long for me to get mine!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 7, 2013)

I would just like to note that I finally reviewed my Juniper box. For those that don't know, it's a time-of-the-month subscription that delivers tampons, pads and treats monthly.

As far as the reviewing goes, I'm actually really satisfied with the service and I will stay with them for a few months, because my paycheck can currently allow that. The customer service is amazing and they were even willing to buy the specific type of o.b. tampons that they didn't carry just for me, so I'll be getting them in my next box, and the gourmet treats reminded me of Love With Food, they just had the same "feel" to them.
















Edit: Blog promotion removed


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 7, 2013)

I received my shipping notice for Out of the Box.  Hope it's good!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would just like to note that I finally reviewed my Juniper box. For those that don't know, it's a time-of-the-month subscription that delivers tampons, pads and treats monthly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 7, 2013)

Just got my Goodies box invite!   Unfortunately, I'll have to wait until March for my first box!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you're happy and customer service responded to you.  I reached out to themmonths ago regarding a tampon they don't carry that I'd like them to carry if I should subscribe and I'm still waiting.  Did you contact them via e-mail?  I didn't see a phone number.  Lemeno.


 Yes I contacted them via email, it's the same one they list everywhere [email protected]


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody heard of SquareHue  http://www.squarehue.com/ and Nail Art Society? http://www.nailartsociety.com/  Both are around 20 bucks.  SquareHue seems better than Julep in that they send full size bottles.  I'd be interested in both of those.  Do I really have yet another $40 to blow on surprises?  LOL!


 Use code NAS10 to get $10 off at Nail Art Society if you wanna give it a go- that code should still work. I'm confused too because Julep always sends full-size bottles- I think SquareHue is comparing themselves to beauty boxes like Birchbox which send out sample sizes. There's another nail one too called Rad Nails that just does stick-on wraps.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another one; from the makers of the Lovely Box, which has gone under; It's called 28day hug, for that special time of the month.  It's an inexpensive sub, $3.99 plus $1.99 shipping, $5.98.
> 
> ...


 Check out my Time Of the Month box post (there are four main box brands and a fifth PMS box) plus I have reviewed 28day Hug and Juniper and will be reviewing Le Parcel and My Cotton Bunny when they arrive on my doorstep!

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use code NAS10 to get $10 off at Nail Art Society if you wanna give it a go- that code should still work. I'm confused too because Julep always sends full-size bottles- I think SquareHue is comparing themselves to beauty boxes like Birchbox which send out sample sizes. There's another nail one too called Rad Nails that just does stick-on wraps.


SquareHue bottles are twice the size of Julep, which are half the size of normal full-size bottles. They're full-size for Julep but half-size for the average nail polish user.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 8, 2013)

I ordered my out of the box earlier today and already received my shipping notice. Yay!!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 8, 2013)

New Gourmet Food subscription box by Fancy!  $39 a month, plus shipping.  It's a curated collection of 5 or more of the best gourmet artisan foods around.   Fancy is a fabulous place to discover, collect and buy from a  crowd curated catalog ofhigh end amazing goods, wonderful places and great stores.  But the price is hefty!  The items are really fabulous in my opinion.

I subbed a while ago and then cancelled immediately.  I really didn't want to go into serious debt bwith this sub.  I try to sub on the cheap, if possible.  I haven't seen any deals yet!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 9, 2013)

Julep sends half size bottles.  They just put them in tall bottles.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I have seen some drugstore polish come in 10ml bottles and one of the brands I buy their regular size and the only size they make is 5ml bottles- they say so the polish does not dry up and you do not waste as much- I pay between $4-7 for that brand &lt;Mavala&gt;.

Some of the high end polish YSL, some "designer ones it is 10ml, 12ml, 13ml maybe 15 sometimes.....



> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SquareHue bottles are twice the size of Julep, which are half the size of normal full-size bottles. They're full-size for Julep but half-size for the average nail polish user.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 10, 2013)

*NaturalReview Box â€“ $20.00*
*

*

NaturalReview Box is a subscription box service that focuses on quality eco-friendly beauty, grooming, and lifestyle products. For $20 (including shipping), subscribers receive 6-10 samples packaged in a box made from 100% recycled material. You can expect to receive products for face, body, hair, home, along with other eco-friendly items. This is an affordable way to test various products to see what you like.

*$20.00*_ (shipping included)_


----------



## hiheather (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not sure I can post the blog link but anyways,

Nail Society has paired with Pure Ice nail polish to offer 50% off your monthly membership. If its a one time or a recurring discount is unknown at this time but I will try to find out and report back.

Use promo code: PUREICE

Normally $20 a box with code $10 a box.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for this.  I'm giving it a try at $10.  I hope it's worth it.



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure I can post the blog link but anyways,
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got my Out of the Box box!  I'm not unboxing it until this evening with my daughter and daughter-in-law.  I can't wait!  It's killing me!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 11, 2013)

I already got mine and tore into it! Lol its awesome. You wont be disappointed


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 11, 2013)

Yaay!  Please post in the Out of the box thread?  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 11, 2013)

I started a new one. Oops.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Never mind. Fixed it


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep sends half size bottles.  They just put them in tall bottles.


 I never knew that! I mean the Julep size is plenty large for me but I can see how they could be half size now. I think when I heard not full-size I was thinking of bottles the size of samples a la Birchbox.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never knew that! I mean the Julep size is plenty large for me but I can see how they could be half size now. I think when I heard not full-size I was thinking of bottles the size of samples a la Birchbox.


 Julep is only 8 ml whereas a regular size is usually between 14-15 ml.  The polishes are good but I'd rather spend $20 on two full size Butter London or Cult nails polish.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 13, 2013)

Where can you get Butter London that cheap?

In Canada they are pretty much $20 a bottle- not that I shop around for that brand or have tried it.

The brand I buy most only comes in a 5ml bottle that is the regular size. But Mavala topcoats and treatments are in 10ml bottles....

http://mavala.com/50yearsofmini

The pics on beautybay are very acurate-I just ordered from there and everything looks just like on their site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.beautybay.com/mavala/

In the US the website Whatshebuys has free shipping and some of their nail polish- but the colour chart on whatshebuys sucks.



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep is only 8 ml whereas a regular size is usually between 14-15 ml.  The polishes are good but I'd rather spend $20 on two full size Butter London or Cult nails polish.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

Im wondering where they gey Butter London that cheap too lol


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 13, 2013)

I was speaking generally.  You can get Butter London $15 a piece on their site.  I'd be willing to toss in that extra $10 to get two full size BL than a whole box full of Julep.  It just offends me they charge pretty much the same amount for half size polishes. 



> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where can you get Butter London that cheap?
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 13, 2013)

Butter London is 11mL, so you'd be getting 22mL for $30 here or $1.36/mL. Julep is 8mL, so if you buy It Girl, you'd bed getting 24mL for $20 or $0.83/mL. Alternatively, if you buy them at maven pricing for 24mL for $33.60, that's $1.4/mL. Even at maven pricing, BL is cheaper by the mL so Julep is really only worth it if you buy it at super discount.

Oooorrr OPI's standard, which is $0.57/mL (unless if OPIs have increased to $9 per bottle ): So sad SO EXPENSIVE UGH NAIL POLISH).

onnn another point, I'm thinking about starting a quarterly subscription in 2-4 months, something maybe in the $20-35 price range (for quarterly, yes), just to give my old pre-college CC some activity. Yuzen seems to be the obvious, though I'd appreciate any other suggestions.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.clutchmagonline.com/2013/02/new-subscription-beauty-hair-boxes-on-the-block/

An article on five up and coming beauty subs.  I believe they may be geared toward women of color, but check it out if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Butter London is 11mL, so you'd be getting 22mL for $30 here or $1.36/mL. Julep is 8mL, so if you buy It Girl, you'd bed getting 24mL for $20 or $0.83/mL. Alternatively, if you buy them at maven pricing for 24mL for $33.60, that's $1.4/mL. Even at maven pricing, BL is cheaper by the mL so Julep is really only worth it if you buy it at super discount.
> 
> ...


 You are amazing to have figured that all out.  Math makes me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.clutchmagonline.com/2013/02/new-subscription-beauty-hair-boxes-on-the-block/
> 
> An article on five up and coming beauty subs.  I believe they may be geared toward women of color, but check it out if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You are a wealth of information!!  Love it!! TY so much for sharing this info!!!!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are a wealth of information!!  Love it!! TY so much for sharing this info!!!!!!


 Aww you're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 15, 2013)

One of my favorite boxes ever was the first Luxuries we Love box from 3-8-1 Candles. Some truly awesome body care items plus a candle tart with a real piece of jewelry inside (that's what the company is known for is their luxury candles with jewelry inside). They just announced today they're releasing the 2nd box. The first one was in December, so I'm not sure if they will keep doing bi-monthly or not but it was truly fantastic.This was the first box in December,


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 15, 2013)

I should be getting my first ditsies package soon!!! I have a feeling i'm gonna love this sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Feb 15, 2013)

looking for a beginner gym box


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> looking for a beginner gym box


 I believe bulu box is a fitness box.  It was mentioned a page or two ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> looking for a beginner gym box


 Try bulu or klutch club- they are the top fitness boxes- I know of 8 fitness related boxes and I would pick one of those two.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 15, 2013)

New Beauty Box is launching in April- It's canadian but also ships to the US- candidbox.ca

Idk much about it but I do know it's new!


----------



## lgandab (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Beauty Box is launching in April- It's canadian but also ships to the US- candidbox.ca
> 
> Idk much about it but I do know it's new!


 That definitely looks suspicious to me- like a pyramid scheme.  There is some kind of $99 option where you pay to become a "representative" and earn a commission off friends you refer to the program.  I would AVOID.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 16, 2013)

> I should be getting my first ditsies package soon!!! I have a feeling i'm gonna love this sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What is ditsies?


----------



## EmGee (Feb 16, 2013)

Says they have brand partners, but nothing is listed yet?
Also they made their website on a free website thing or application (Wix)

The info or lack of info on their site is much too vague.



> Originally Posted by *lgandab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That definitely looks suspicious to me- like a pyramid scheme.  There is some kind of $99 option where you pay to become a "representative" and earn a commission off friends you refer to the program.  I would AVOID.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is ditsies?


 Subscription underwear.  There's another one like that too.  Called "PantybyPost".


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 16, 2013)

> Subscription underwear. Â There's another one like that too. Â Called "PantybyPost".


 That sounds fun!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh i didn't know there was another one! that one (pantybypost) is more expensive $25 CDN (they don't have a USD prrice listed). ditsies is $12 a month and 10% of that goes to a women's charity of your choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh i didn't know there was another one! that one (pantybypost) is more expensive $25 CDN (they don't have a USD prrice listed). ditsies is $12 a month and 10% of that goes to a women's charity of your choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want to see a picture of what you get!!  Yeah, if you just get one month, it's alot!  But I think if you buy the year makes it $15/month.  Mantry sent out an email about them as a last minute Valentine's gift idea!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

Ditsies sounds interesting, they even have an option to skip the month, I love when subs have that option.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 16, 2013)

i'll let you guys know what i get !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i chose the option to get a mixture of brights and neutrals. hopefully i'll get it early next week since it shipped on thursday.

and i LOVE that i can skip a month. i've been slowly canceling all my subs that don't allow that.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm intrigued, but what do you do with all the extra underwear?  It'd be great if you needed to replace all of most of what you currently.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww you're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I need to calm down with all these subs, but please do keep em' coming!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm intrigued, but what do you do with all the extra underwear?  It'd be great if you needed to replace all of most of what you currently.


 that's exactly what i need to do actually. i was gonna make an order at VS but their stuff isnt' that great of quality. for everyone i get i'm going to toss one i have


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 17, 2013)

I love love love Ditsies! The quality is awesome for $12, the colors are fun, and I do skip months when I feel like I don't need a new pair. CS is really nice &amp; responsive too (I believe they emailed me back on a weekend when I had a question).

You can read a bunch of reviews here, which is what I did before buying. I even I wrote one not too long ago, and I am not someone who normally loves something enough to write a review. 

http://www.ditsies.com/


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lgandab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That definitely looks suspicious to me- like a pyramid scheme.  There is some kind of $99 option where you pay to become a "representative" and earn a commission off friends you refer to the program.  I would AVOID.


 What I've seen is it's like Mary Kay where people can sell it themselves too. But I don't know.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lgandab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Feb 18, 2013)

I forgot to mention, I got my Bulu Box. It was a box full of supplements. I wasn't impressed. I don't really know what I was expecting but in my mind it wasn't that.

I was annoyed with their packaging, instead of putting a package inside the shipping box like most subs do they just packed it all into that box. When I cut the tape to open it the box just fell apart and my products take a tumble to the floor.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Gourmet Food subscription box by Fancy!  $39 a month, plus shipping.  It's a curated collection of 5 or more of the best gourmet artisan foods around.   Fancy is a fabulous place to discover, collect and buy from a  crowd curated catalog ofhigh end amazing goods, wonderful places and great stores.  But the price is hefty!  The items are really fabulous in my opinion.
> 
> I subbed a while ago and then cancelled immediately.  I really didn't want to go into serious debt bwith this sub.  I try to sub on the cheap, if possible.  I haven't seen any deals yet!


 Coupon code alert! Use code 25OFF1 for $25 off any TheFancy sub! I just bought the food one and used the code and it worked so it is good to go! I also get the original sub and it is one of my favs!


----------



## amylovescoffee (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to mention, I got my Bulu Box. It was a box full of supplements. I wasn't impressed. I don't really know what I was expecting but in my mind it wasn't that.
> 
> I was annoyed with their packaging, instead of putting a package inside the shipping box like most subs do they just packed it all into that box. When I cut the tape to open it the box just fell apart and my products take a tumble to the floor.


 I also was not impressed with the Bulu Box.  Just a bunch of single samples of supplements :/  definitely did not seem worth the subscription fee


----------



## Schmootc (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried Bulu Box for a few months. My first box was free, so that was nice. And it seemed to be the best value, as I got a full-size pouch of energy chews. The next few months weren't as good - I think I realized I just didn't need that many supplemenets, so I ended up canceling. I also tried KlutchClub for three months and found it to be a better deal, as I got some supplements, but I also got some other items as well - food, grooming, etc.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I have seen some drugstore polish come in 10ml bottles and one of the brands I buy their regular size and the only size they make is 5ml bottles- they say so the polish does not dry up and you do not waste as much- I pay between $4-7 for that brand &lt;Mavala&gt;.
> 
> Some of the high end polish YSL, some "designer ones it is 10ml, 12ml, 13ml maybe 15 sometimes.....


 Just in case anyone was wondering what a "typical" polish bottle size is,I just went through a small chunk of my collection and noted brands and corresponding bottle sizes.  Not YSL-type designer stuff, but I think it's a typical assortment of brands for a nail polish fan.  I tend to think of YSL as a brand for label snobs (former coworker Nick, I AM LOOKING AT YOU), and these are the brands that a hardcore polish collection is probably into.

Square Hue -- 15ml

Julep -- 8ml

a-england -- 13ml

Zoya (full-sized) -- 15ml

Zoya (Birchbox sample) -- 7.5ml

Color Club (full-sized) -- 15ml

Color Club (Birchbox sample) -- 7.5ml

China Glaze -- 14ml

Revlon -- 14.7 ml 

OPI -- 15ml

RGB -- 12ml

butter LONDON -- 11ml

Deborah Lippmann -- 15ml

essie -- 13.5ml

Nubar -- 15ml

MAC (old square bottles, whether clear or frosted with rounded shoulders) -- 14ml

MAC (currently-used round bottles) -- 10ml

Pixi -- 7ml

essence (old bottles) -- 5ml

essence (new bottles) -- 8ml

Orly -- 18ml (I did notice a sign at Sally Beauty today promoting the fact that Orly bottles are 40% larger than the industry standard, and the math would indicate that this would mean that they consider the standard to be 15ml)

So, really, sizes are pretty much all over the place, but I would guess that Julep's target market is about the same as Zoya's (especially considering how many people have said that they wish that Zoya had a subscription program before Julep started their program.  I don't think I heard about any other nail polish company with a fanbase that has said that), and, yeah, the Julep bottles are pretty much the same size as Zoya's sample bottles.  As far as I know, Julep and Square Hue are the only subscription polish companies like this, and Square Hue's bottles are in fact almost twice as big as Julep's, so I think it could be stated (they're not saying that, but I am) that they are the only company sending out full-sized bottles by industry standards.

Um.  Yeah  I'm a little fond of numbers.  Aquarian + accounting chick = MATH HERE PLEASE!


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 18, 2013)

> Just in case anyone was wondering what a "typical" polish bottle size is,I just went through a small chunk of my collection and noted brands and corresponding bottle sizes. Â Not YSL-type designer stuff, but I think it's a typical assortment of brands for a nail polish fan. Â I tend to think of YSL as a brand for label snobs (former coworker Nick, I AM LOOKING AT YOU), and these are the brands that a hardcore polish collection is probably into. Square Hue -- 15ml
> 
> Julep -- 8ml
> 
> ...


 I'm trying really, really hard not to nitpick, but I can't help it. Sorry :/ This would actually mean they consider industry standard to be 12.8 mL. I'm an engineer, I can't help it.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coupon code alert! Use code 25OFF1 for $25 off any TheFancy sub! I just bought the food one and used the code and it worked so it is good to go! I also get the original sub and it is one of my favs!


 Thanks for the code! Just used it on the regular box. Figured i'd give it a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying really, really hard not to nitpick, but I can't help it. Sorry :/
> 
> ...


 Urgh, that's right.  I blame trying to do math in my head at the same time I was dealing with hadn't-eaten-all-day blood sugar level.  I took 3ml-is-20%-of-15ml and doubled the 20% for some reason.  I have absolutely no clue why because that makes NO SENSE WHATSOEVER.  I'm in accounting.  I really should know better than to do this sort of thing without writing it down.

(Also, it took me *five minutes* to remember the phrase "industry standard."  That really should have been a sign.)


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the code! Just used it on the regular box. Figured i'd give it a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No prob! I get the regular sub and it's amazing!


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 19, 2013)

EDIT

OOPS! HAD FOOD ON MY MIND


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yikes, I was about to sub to a the fancysub food box but it's $8 shipping...blah. even $22 for a food box is too pricey for me.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow!

that is a long list.

I guess not too many people in the US use Mavala Switzerland?

kind of a hard to find brand,but is sold at dept stores and some salons or beauty supply- they are known for having only 5ml polish bottles.

But the quality is great- only downside is so much selection.

out of this list I have not tried Butter london, A england, Julep, square hue



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just in case anyone was wondering what a "typical" polish bottle size is,I just went through a small chunk of my collection and noted brands and corresponding bottle sizes.  Not YSL-type designer stuff, but I think it's a typical assortment of brands for a nail polish fan.  I tend to think of YSL as a brand for label snobs (former coworker Nick, I AM LOOKING AT YOU), and these are the brands that a hardcore polish collection is probably into.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 19, 2013)

For anyone who was interested I just got my ditsies package. The underwear is realllly cute!! and hot pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really great quality. However...they don't fit me and are too big. I asked if they would be getting an XS anytime soon and they said no. So unfortunately I will be canceling.

So it does seem as though there sizes run a bit big...since I usually can wear a size S.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 22, 2013)

Discount sub for Barkbox! 

Here's a subscription deal for the puppies!   3 month subscription to BarkBox for $49 (regularly $66) on Fab.com! Each monthly box contains four or more carefully selected items, and a portion of each purchase will be donated to a dog rescue organization. We like that!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 23, 2013)

Not sure if they have been mentioned or not but found two new subs. One for you, one for your doggies. For you, Her Fab Box ranging from $10 to $25 month depending on which box you pink. For your doggy, Petflow Spoiled Rotten $24.99/month for over $40 in products. There is a coupon code SRB9 for $5 off your first month. This is actually for kitties as well.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure if they have been mentioned or not but found two new subs. One for you, one for your doggies.
> 
> For you, Her Fab Box ranging from $10 to $25 month depending on which box you pink.


 Ugh...just checked out the website and it's full of SO many typos. I'm an editor for a living so this drives me insane. It's seriously not professional to debut a website without checking basic grammar/spelling rules. I also wasn't able to find any reviews/sample boxes, so that's made me wary as well. Maybe if they can clean up their act I'll be a little more receptive. (Thanks for mentioning it though; it was new to me!)


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Discount sub for Barkbox!
> 
> Here's a subscription deal for the puppies!   3 month subscription to BarkBox for $49 (regularly $66) on Fab.com! Each monthly box contains four or more carefully selected items, and a portion of each purchase will be donated to a dog rescue organization. We like that!


 Thanks for the info! BarkBox is my fav and by the time I told my readers about the BarkBox Groupon the other day it was sold out! Thanks again!


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 26, 2013)

The Love Club!   A Valentine's Day Theme sub.

The Cost: $12 a month (free shipping)

The goods are an assortment of 3-4 accessories, beauty products, paper goods and/ or unique items from independent shops.

If you sub, let us know what you think.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Love Club!   A Valentine's Day Theme sub.
> 
> ...


 FYI The Love Club is ending in June.


----------



## QueenG (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Love Club!   A Valentine's Day Theme sub.
> 
> ...


 Apparently they are not taking any more subscribers. They had a cap of 350 and their waiting list has 2000 on it


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow!  Popular!!! Oh well!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 1, 2013)

A new sub I just learned about: Indie Gift Box.  Handmade and small business goodies delivered to your door. $20 a month plus $6 shipping.  Limited Quantity available!

They curate great items from independent artists and small businesses every month and organize them into themed boxes that you can purchase. Their goal is to help you discover new artists and companies, and to help those artists and companies grow their businesses!

I like that!  I also like the fact that you don't have to subscribe.  You purchase one box at a time, subject to availability.

This month's box theme is "Squeaky Clean".  This month's featured artists are:  Ballyhoo Bath, Emily's Homestead, Sweet tea Apothecary,Evitchka, Aura Sensory and Bungalow Bath and Body. 

Let us know if you bought a box and what you think!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 1, 2013)

Another brand spanking new sub:  Dottiebox LLC is a monthly subscription service devoted to handmade gifts and independent artists. "We work hard to bring the best in handmade gifts to your door!"   I like supporting independent artists and small businesses.  $20 a month plus $6 shipping.  

Here are some of the artists participating:  

 ​ Make It Sticks Designs - nail decals, Baby Off The Hook - hand crocheted items for children and adults and Jen Ramey Designs - winde charms.​  ​ If you sub, let us know what you think!​  ​  ​


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Love Club!   A Valentine's Day Theme sub.
> 
> ...


 I get this box... It's actually run by just one person, so she definitely had to limit subscribers!  She was going to end it in June, but I got a note in my Feb box that she has found a buyer for Love Club, and it will "be taken over sooner than planned."  So maybe they'll be opening it up to more people once the new buyer takes over?  I really loved the indie, organic feel of this box, so I'm hoping that is continued!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## quene8106 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 ha! i like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenG (Mar 4, 2013)

Another time of the month box I found. Doesn't ship to Canada though

http://helloflo.com/chooseaplan


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 4, 2013)

Yikes!  Not another one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ha! i like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Glad you like this; I do too.  Bye the way ... Did u sub to Angelbeauty or My Onyx?


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 4, 2013)

A New Exercise Special Edition box by Birchbox:

Exciting news ladies!  Birchboxhttp://www.birchbox.com has partnered with _Womenâ€™s Health_ to create a special edition box for the month of April.  This Birchbox, which is themed *â€œ*Tiny Tweaks, Big Resultsâ€, is launching in April in conjunction with the _Womenâ€™s Health_ beauty issue which is soon to be on a newsstand near you beginning March 12th.  This box will feature products from brands such as Kiehlâ€™s, Cargo, Ojon, Caudalie and Supergoop! as well as a year subscription to _Women's Health_.

                The April _Women's Health_ Birchbox will include:

â€¢   Favorites from Cargo, Ojon, Caudalie, Supergoop!, and more

â€¢   An offer to receive a 1-year subscription to _Women's Health_, a $9.99 value

â€¢   Expert product advice and easy-to-follow beauty tutorials

If you are not yet a Birchbox subscriber, simply register herehttp://www.birchbox.com/promotion/womenshealth to reserve the Womenâ€™s Health Birchbox.  Please note that joining Birchbox via the link above does not guarantee that you will receive the April _Womenâ€™s Health_ Box, as supplies are limited.  If you are a current subscriber there is no need to join the list.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi everyone!  I found a sampler box that looks similar to the "Out of the Box Sampler".  It's Sampler Village: http://samplervillage.com/ . Has anyone tried this one yet?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowcat78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!  I found a sampler box that looks similar to the "Out of the Box Sampler".  It's Sampler Village: http://samplervillage.com/ . Has anyone tried this one yet?


 Ooh that one looks awesome! Thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowcat78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!  I found a sampler box that looks similar to the "Out of the Box Sampler".  It's Sampler Village: http://samplervillage.com/ . Has anyone tried this one yet?


 I actually ordered both Sampler Village and Out of The Box for my mom and sister in December. My personal preference I liked Out Of the Box more. I felt there was more variety, larger samples and just a better value. But I only ordered the Dec. boxes so I can't speak for the boxes on a month to month basis.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually ordered both Sampler Village and Out of The Box for my mom and sister in December. My personal preference I liked Out Of the Box more. I felt there was more variety, larger samples and just a better value. But I only ordered the Dec. boxes so I can't speak for the boxes on a month to month basis.


 How much is Sampler Village?  I looked all over the site, but the only price I could find was the $18 shipping to Canada!


----------



## Geminiusa (Mar 6, 2013)

Has anyone tried Luvmybox, Ditsies or The List?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowcat78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!  I found a sampler box that looks similar to the "Out of the Box Sampler".  It's Sampler Village: http://samplervillage.com/ . Has anyone tried this one yet?


 That seems like a cute box to get at least once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much is Sampler Village?  I looked all over the site, but the only price I could find was the $18 shipping to Canada!


 I ordered the Lavish box in December and it was $45 shipping included in the US. I'm not sure if Decembers was a little bit higher because more samples were included?? But I do remember not being able to find the price until they went on sale. But you could email either of the woman who run Sampler Village and Out Of The Box on Facebook. They are both super sweet and I'm sure they will answer any questions.

also I do know the shipping they use is part of the reason why they are a little more expensive but I received my boxes 2 days after I was charged so shipping is super fast which is a plus.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ordered the Lavish box in December and it was $45 shipping included in the US. I'm not sure if Decembers was a little bit higher because more samples were included?? But I do remember not being able to find the price until they went on sale. But you could email either of the woman who run Sampler Village and Out Of The Box on Facebook. They are both super sweet and I'm sure they will answer any questions.
> ...


 Thank you!  I haven't been able to find any good blog reviews, and their website is quite vague.  I wonder if the price varies depending on who "sponsors" the box each month.  

Did you like the Dec box?  How many items did you get?  (Sorry if I'm being nosy, but I definitely want to hear about a $45 box before I buy it!)


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Geminiusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Luvmybox, Ditsies or The List?


 What's The List? Link please? I am trying Panty by Post- read a Ditsies post somewhere on this site saying that they run big fyi.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 6, 2013)

My monthly sub list I'm making is already in the 100s- and I haven't finished adding Eco boxes and Mommy/Baby/Kid boxes. There are a million out there!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My monthly sub list I'm making is already in the 100s- and I haven't finished adding Eco boxes and Mommy/Baby/Kid boxes. There are a million out there!


 there are lots of subs out there, there's even bow ties subs! XD


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Geminiusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Luvmybox, Ditsies or The List?


 yes i am getting ditsies right now. they do run a bit big but i'm going to stay with the sub and just keeping skipping months until they add the brazilian cheeky style (hoping that will fit me better)


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A new sub I just learned about: Indie Gift Box.  Handmade and small business goodies delivered to your door. $20 a month plus $6 shipping.  Limited Quantity available!
> 
> ...


 I bought this month's box, i'll let you guys know how it is!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's The List? Link please? I am trying Panty by Post- read a Ditsies post somewhere on this site saying that they run big fyi.


 The List is a fashion box.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 6, 2013)

Please definitely let us know about Indie Box javagirl87!


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes i am getting ditsies right now. they do run a bit big but i'm going to stay with the sub and just keeping skipping months until they add the brazilian cheeky style (hoping that will fit me better)


 

I agree they do run a tad big..but I usually wear XS and their XS/S fits me fine. I think I tried to shrink them in the dryer which helped a little..and found out that they hold up well in the dryer!!

Oh and I emailed them maybe a week ago asking when the brazilian style is coming out and they said "hopefully in the next month or so"


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good to know! i usually wear XS and the S size was too big, but i haven't tried shrinking them because i'm afraid the dryer will ruin the lace. Did the lace hold up well? If so i'll do that too then. And thanks for letting me know about the brazilian style! I really like the quality so i'm hoping the sub works out for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you like this; I do too.  Bye the way ... Did u sub to Angelbeauty or My Onyx?


 nope. i'm not subbed to anything right now.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope. i'm not subbed to anything right now.


 YOU? Nothing?


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The List is a fashion box.


 Just figured it out- The List by I-Ella right? I forgot The List part of the name. Looks amazing but expensive!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YOU? Nothing?


 Har! Har!  You already know my list!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just figured it out- The List by I-Ella right? I forgot The List part of the name. Looks amazing but expensive!


 Thanks for posting this! I wanted to see what this "The List" sub was about and couldn't find a thing about it!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 7, 2013)

Is anyone going to sub to the FabFitFun box?  $49.99/quarter.  Includes Hand-selected items in beauty, fashion, fitness, and wellness from Giuliana and the FabFitFun team.

https://fabfitfun.com/vip/


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

hmm...well it has fit in the name, so I will have to check it out...


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

Found a code for $10 off. FAB48


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowcat78*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YOU? Nothing?


 yes. me. nothing. no money, no subs. now that i'm gainfully employed again (thank God  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), i am going to rejoin ipsy and birchbox.


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmmm the FabFitFun page seems very similar to the popsugar page but I'm weak and will probably end up buying a box to see how it is.

I actually just subbed to Lip Factory to try it out for a month, has anyone had a good/bad experience with them? I have too many subs and I'm pretty sure I'll end up canceling this one if the products are all drugstore types.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 8, 2013)

I love Lip Factory.  I've gotten Stila, Two Lips, 29 Cosmetics, Smashbox...etc.  I would stick with them solely on the basis of their fan-freakin-tastic customer service.  Seriously.  Love them!


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Mar 8, 2013)

Hm. Sounds like I might have to add Lip Factory to my addictions.


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *boogiedowndiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm. Sounds like I might have to add Lip Factory to my addictions.


 You definitely should!! I just got my March box 6 full size items and 2 full size bonus items. There is another thread and I will be posting spoiler pics of my box in a few if you want to check it out.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Frenesi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Rocks Box?  It's a jewelry club where you are loaned 3 pieces per month with the option to buy.  It's $19 per month and I'm very curious...
> 
> http://rocksbox.com/


 Some of the jewelry on that site is awesome!  But we only get the jewelry on loan??  Nope, def not for me 




.  I see too many problems with that (at least for me).  I'm a klutz -- it's too much pressure to be held accountable for designer jewelry.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hammock Pack looks really good.  Oh no! not another one...... http://www.hammockpack.com/


 Yeah, I was debating whether I should do Hammock Pack or Yuzen.  I ended up subscribing to Yuzen; it's now a seasonal subscription for only $26 (sent every 3 months) which to me seems like a great deal 



.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Notecard sub:
> 
> ...


 The cards were cute, but it ends up being $6.00/card...and I def think the cards were overpriced (and very simple).  I could get a HallMark card that plays a song for about $6 - 7.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, there is a new box launching in a few months called "Knit Crate". They are going to send out projects monthly or bi-monthly (you can pick) based on your skill level.
> 
> http://www.knitcrate.com


 I'd love to do this...if I had the skills and time for it...but sadly I don't


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been looking into it and I will be keeping an eye on them.  Here is their youtube page with some unboxings. https://www.youtube.com/user/SeasonsBox
> ...


 It's too pricey for me, but I'm tempted to subscribe to this!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Square Hue: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131748/square-hue-january-2013
> ...


 Yeah the Square Hue polishes are lovely...but I have too many nail polishes so I'd rather not subscribe.  SquareHue headquarters is located in my hometown (FL 



).  I actually contacted them to see if they had a store I could visit when I'm in town...unfortunately they don't lol


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found a blog that lists subscription boxes.  It's got a ton of them listed that I've never heard of.  Sorry to do this to you boxoholics but I figured I'd post the link for education purposes only
> 
> ...


 Omg, yes!!!  I use that site and http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com -- I love them!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditsies sounds interesting, they even have an option to skip the month, I love when subs have that option.


 Agreed!  Seriously, sometimes I'll just try subs out just because of the "skip or suspend" feature


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Love Club!   A Valentine's Day Theme sub.
> 
> ...


 Wait is this the same as: http://love-club.myshopify.com/??  Because I wanted to try this out!  But on their website it says:

*Can I join?*

Not anymore!  This is a one year project ending in June 2013, we have over 350 subscribers and 2000 on our wait list, thanks for your interest!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get this box... It's actually run by just one person, so she definitely had to limit subscribers!  She was going to end it in June, but I got a note in my Feb box that she has found a buyer for Love Club, and it will "be taken over sooner than planned."  So maybe they'll be opening it up to more people once the new buyer takes over?  I really loved the indie, organic feel of this box, so I'm hoping that is continued!


 Omg yes!!!  I hope they do open up more subscriptions.  I think the Love Club is better than Indie Gift Box; so I'd def hope I'd be able to join!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg yes!!!  I hope they do open up more subscriptions.  I think the Love Club is better than Indie Gift Box; so I'd def hope I'd be able to join!


 Well your wish is coming true!  Here's the status they just put up on FB! :

In case you didn't know we sold Love Club and it is going to be taken over sooner than planned and our last box as LC will be in April. Details will be available soon, but just an exciting tidbit to share: the wait list opens back up this weekend!!!


----------



## violetdoll (Mar 8, 2013)

Starlooks Starbox!!!!  http://starlooks.com/ 

$15 per month plus a few dollars (less than $2) shipping and handling.  You subscription addicts need to check it out.  It's all full sized make up products, you normally get 3-4 per month.  It comes in a cute box and they send you a quartz crystal each month as well.  It's all Starlooks brand make up so if you want to try a bunch of different brands then you might not like it but these are not sample sizes people.  Full disclosure, I've only received the February box so far but I basically stalked the website, their Facebook page,and anyone on YouTube who had a review on it.  I was able to see what came in every box since it started in August and find out what people thought about it before I signed up.  I think the kicker was when I saw that in December they sent a fifteen eyeshadow palette that retails for $99 on their website.  I mean, that's crazy.  February's box was a collaboration with Lauren Clark and she helped pick out the products.  We got (all full sized) a lip liner, lip gloss, cream eyeshadow/eyeliner, and a HD fluid blush.  It was a lot of pink for February.  The lip liner is $8 normally, the lip gloss $11, the liner $15, and the blush $15.  So that's basically $50 worth of make up for $15.   I highly recommend it.  I've heard nothing but great things about their customer service as well from the comments on their Facebook page.   I'd definitely say this is an underdog box worth checking out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Some of the jewelry on that site is awesome!  But we only get the jewelry on loan??  Nope, def not for me
> ...


 don't like any sub that loans you stuff...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait is this the same as: http://love-club.myshopify.com/??  Because I wanted to try this out!  But on their website it says:
> 
> ...


----------



## violetdoll (Mar 9, 2013)

After I wrote this I realized that this is not a NEW service exactly, but I still don't hear a lot of people talking about it and I love it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2013)

so i got my indie gift box. it retailed for $27 (and I paid $26 after shipping). I really like the items though and think it's a great way to try out etsy shops.

i got:

4 oz bar of soap in pomegranate

probiotic deodorant

two small perfume jars (same scent). probably has about .2 oz in each? they are super strong though since they're made from real oils

2oz of bubble gum scented lotion (kinda weird but i like it)

a full size lip balm in pink frosted cupcake

and 3 face wash mitts that are made of...knitting yarn?!?! i'm unsure of this one.
Overall i'm happy, i'm looking for etsy shops that I can start buying bath products from so this is a good start.  I also got discount codes for all of them


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i got my indie gift box. it retailed for $27 (and I paid $26 after shipping). I really like the items though and think it's a great way to try out etsy shops.
> 
> ...


The scents sound amazing!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 10, 2013)

> Thanks for letting us know.  Glad you liked it.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anybody heard of dottiebox? Just found it on ig. Looks similar to out of the box.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

Saladbox? Dekem divas box? Lol


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 10, 2013)

> Sure Have!
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Deenellie!.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Saladbox? Dekem divas box? Lol


 Was about to purchase @ Dekem Divas, They're having issues with their payment system.  Hmmmmm  perhaps that's a sign!   I wonder how Saladbox works?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

It looks like a beauty sub. Salad box is kinda an odd name for it but whatever works. Lol


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking at pricing its in another currency.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like a beauty sub. Salad box is kinda an odd name for it but whatever works. Lol


 I think it's based in the Philippines - does it ship to the US?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 10, 2013)

Idk. I just found a pic on instagram of it and was curious about it


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 11, 2013)

bootybin sub for gamers: http://www.bootybin.com/

mystery box sub with a different theme every month: http://www.mysteryboxshop.com/

Razors starting at $1 a month (the video is HILARIOUS): http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bootybin sub for gamers: http://www.bootybin.com/
> 
> ...


 Bootybin and mystery box sound cool, but a bit op


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's based in the Philippines - does it ship to the US?


 It does ship to the US- I asked the company.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bootybin sub for gamers: http://www.bootybin.com/
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this- Mystery box sub is new to me. I now have 30 more boxes to add to my list... Which already has around 200 I think. Why are there so many amazing boxes out there?!?!


----------



## lloronita (Mar 13, 2013)

I just signed my husband up for a new subscription box.  It's called Bug Out Box.  It's 5-8 items to help you survive in an survival/emergency situation.

They describe it as:

Bug Out Box is a preparation and discovery tool for essentials of survivability in all situations. Subscribers receive 5-8 products each month based on themes and lessons on survival.

It has a therm each month (hurricane, ice storm, wilderness, nuclear etc.)  It may be awful, but he's always saying how come he never gets things in the mail!  ...and it sounded like guy toys.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does ship to the US- I asked the company.


 Lol I need to just come and check out your list whenever I want to try a new sub!!! 200 to pick from?  Yes please!



> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed my husband up for a new subscription box.  It's called Bug Out Box.  It's 5-8 items to help you survive in an survival/emergency situation.
> 
> ...


 I'm thinking of getting my hubby a 6 month sub for his birthday!  This is right up his alley... he loves the whole "zombie apocalypse" thing, lol


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bootybin and mystery box sound cool, but a bit op


 Bootybin and Mystery Box look like they have exactly the same website.  Are they the same company?


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looking at pricing its in another currency.


 If I gotta convert currency to figure something out, it's not for me.  LOL.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody heard of dottiebox? Just found it on ig. Looks similar to out of the box.





> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Not sure why that 2nd quote didn't show up?  Anyways, I am getting a DottieBox this month and I'll be sure to post a picture!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bootybin and Mystery Box look like they have exactly the same website.  Are they the same company?


 seems like it XD cuz there's adds for bootybin on the mystery box site


----------



## irene- (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone heard of AMBITION BOX?  All I know is it's $15/month and this from their fb:

About Ambition Box was created for any one who loves beauty products. We are a new  look on monthly subscription beauty boxes. Interested in recieving a beauty box  with 4-5 sample products tailored for you to try? Sign up now to get on the pre-order list!!!! Description Ambition Box is a NEW way to approach the vast world of cosmetic and beauty products. Our monthly subscribers will have a very tailored beauty care  experience when receiving their monthly box of beauty. Ambition box will ignite the Ambition in allâ€¦Launch Spring 2013


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seems like it XD cuz there's adds for bootybin on the mystery box site


 I also find it super odd that they have nearly the same amount of facebook likes???


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone tried Kara's Way?  It seems to be another eco-friendly subbie, very similar to EcoEmi.  I've been trying to find recent reviews on it, but the only ones I could find were from Sep - Nov of 2012.  I haven't seen any 2013 reviews on it...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard of AMBITION BOX?  All I know is it's $15/month and this from their fb:
> 
> About Ambition Box was created for any one who loves beauty products. We are a new  look on monthly subscription beauty boxes. Interested in recieving a beauty box  with 4-5 sample products tailored for you to try? Sign up now to get on the pre-order list!!!! Description Ambition Box is a NEW way to approach the vast world of cosmetic and beauty products. Our monthly subscribers will have a very tailored beauty care  experience when receiving their monthly box of beauty. Ambition box will ignite the Ambition in allâ€¦Launch Spring 2013


 oooh this looks like one to watch... they've announced Waxlene and Nikki's Magic Makeup Wand as brands that will be in the box!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 14, 2013)

News about Love Box, from the current owner:  I wanted to share more details with you about the future of Love Club. As I mentioned we sold our subscription service, today I can tell you the new owners are Poppy Magazine and will change LC into Poppy Parcels starting in May! The boxes are larger and the price is a bit different so I will keep sharing as the details get worked out, but when you get a moment check out Poppy and say hello!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooh this looks like one to watch... they've announced Waxlene and Nikki's Magic Makeup Wand as brands that will be in the box!


 Sounds good!  Ambition Box info on FB.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 14, 2013)

I just got my newest Lip Factory box.  Based on retail, this box is worth $79.50 well over the $22.00 cost.  All full size products!  As far as I'm concerned, Lip Factory is the best makeup sub out there.  I am never disappointed.  It's like they just keep getting better every month.  They do the all lips box every 3 or 4 months, otherwise it's mixed makeup.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my newest Lip Factory box.  Based on retail, this box is worth $79.50 well over the $22.00 cost.  All full size products!  As far as I'm concerned, Lip Factory is the best makeup sub out there.  I am never disappointed.  It's like they just keep getting better every month.  They do the all lips box every 3 or 4 months, otherwise it's mixed makeup.


 this looks like a great sub. however a lot of people have been posting in the box's thread that many of the products are discontinued.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 15, 2013)

A new sub I learned about is called: KnitCrate.

The cost is $25-$35 (includes shipping) depending on what type of subscription you select.  

Each KnitCrate contains:a premium yarn by a different company each month (past packages have featured yarns from Three Irish Girls, Be Sweet,

Dyeabolical Yarns, Morehouse Farm, and Kangaroo Dyer and a pattern for a surprise project suitable for your subscription level.

Let us know if you've subbed and what you think!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you heard of Blissmo box?  Blissmo box, is a monthly subscription box with healthier personal care products &amp; foods; organic , non-toxic and eco friendly.   They're having a spring sale (with FREE shipping) on select boxes. The sale lasts for 3 days only. Boxes are going for 48 - 64% off.

Now that's a deal!  I've purchased a single box from them (at a discount of course,) and enjoyed the products.  I hate paying shipping and they usually charge a subscription fee of $19.99 plus $4.95 shipping.  I'm not down with that.  But this sale is single boxes and includes free shipping.

Now that's what I'm talking about! 

Let us know if you're going to check them out and what you think!


----------



## Lindalk (Mar 15, 2013)

Deenellie I will have to check out the sale, I'm a member but I've skipped the last 4 or 5 months, I think it's to high with the shipping.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't know you could skip months.  I'm now looking at the sale and thinking 4 items for $19.99, even if it includes shipping?  I dunno, not as excited when I first posted!  After looking at the boxesonline and what it includes???  I like their products, but eco-emi is just as good for $15 monthly and you get alot of good items. Alot of Samples including deluxe samples, but great products.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A new sub I learned about is called: KnitCrate.
> 
> ...


 I've gotten a few knitcrates to review.  VERY nice boxes (actually it comes in a padded envelope) and super nice people.  And actually the prices range from $45/month - $65/month/  The $25-$35 is the bi-monthly cost (you'd paid $25/month and only get a box every other month).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2013)

The wait list for Love Club is open again! http://www.formstack.com/forms/?1425041-C6ERtvHUE0


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for ALL the updates ladies !!!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know you could skip months.  I'm now looking at the sale and thinking 4 items for $19.99, even if it includes shipping?  I dunno, not as excited when I first posted!  After looking at the boxesonline and what it includes???  I like their products, but eco-emi is just as good for $15 monthly and you get alot of good items. Alot of Samples including deluxe samples, but great products.


 Yeah, I recently just subscribed to Blissmo for their food box.  I posted up the contents I got on the Blissmo thread (although, that thread hasn't been updated in a while).  They gave a ton of yummy snacks 



...





I know each month you can skip/select from (3) different boxes (food, beauty, lifestyle) -- only if they are available.  When I signed up I only had (2) choices to select from.  

I'm not sure about their beauty or lifestyle boxes, but I've seen some of those boxes on YouTube having more than (4) items.  I re-subscribed for their beauty box and I'll let you know what I get in it.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this looks like a great sub. however a lot of people have been posting in the box's thread that many of the products are discontinued.


 I've never gotten anything that was discontinued.  I've been able to find everything on the individual companies websites whenever I check the cost to compare to the value of the box.  II need to go look for that thread.  I didn't even know there was one.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The wait list for Love Club is open again! http://www.formstack.com/forms/?1425041-C6ERtvHUE0


 The Love Club sounds so dirty to me.  Maybe that's because I got a SpicySubscriptionx box in the mail yesterday and my mind is in the glutter. Picture may not be safe for work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Love Club sounds so dirty to me.  Maybe that's because I got a SpicySubscriptionx box in the mail yesterday and my mind is in the glutter. Picture may not be safe for work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh... they're sending me a box to review, and wow it'll be interesting if I get that one!  There's no way I'm going to put... um... that word _after _"vibrating" on my blog!
> ...


 Oh and they just announced on FB that the new name will be "Poppy Parcels", so no more confusion with adult subs! (Is it weird that I quoted my own post?)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh... they're sending me a box to review, and wow it'll be interesting if I get that one!  There's no way I'm going to put... um... that word _after _"vibrating" on my blog!
> ...


 Idk how you guys get boxes sent to you to review O.O guess my blog is a loser XD


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Love Club (and I just accidentally typed Love Chub, btw!) sounds waaaay dirtier than Spicy Subscriptions. Spicy made me think of food. Glad they changed their name! I added my name to the waitlist, but I'm not sure if I'll subscribe. They didn't have any info on prices or content yet.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk how you guys get boxes sent to you to review O.O guess my blog is a loser XD


  My blog has gotten a little crazy in the past few months.  Companies have been reaching out more and more (I never contact them).  I actually talked to the SpicySubscriptions guy the other day.  Told him it was my husband's favorite box.  BAHAHAHA.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love Club (and I just accidentally typed Love Chub, btw!) sounds waaaay dirtier than Spicy Subscriptions. Spicy made me think of food. Glad they changed their name! I added my name to the waitlist, but I'm not sure if I'll subscribe. They didn't have any info on prices or content yet.


 Umm, Love Chub would be even dirtier!  LOL!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk how you guys get boxes sent to you to review O.O guess my blog is a loser XD


 I was very surprised to be contacted, but about 50% of my blog is sub box reviews, so I dunno?  It's the first time anyone's contacted me to review something, so I was all like "YES! Wait, _what _kind of box???"  Definitely not including any TMI in my review!



> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm, Love Chub would be even dirtier!  LOL!!!


 LMAO!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 15, 2013)

LOLOL I am so glad they are changing the name of that one, every time I used to see "love club" I think "sex sub." ROFL!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very surprised to be contacted, but about 50% of my blog is sub box reviews, so I dunno?  It's the first time anyone's contacted me to review something, so I was all like "YES! Wait, _what _kind of box???"  Definitely not including any TMI in my review!
> 
> LMAO!


 lmao mine is the same, but oh well it's all gewd, won't be able to get any subs for a while either way XD


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao mine is the same, but oh well it's all gewd, won't be able to get any subs for a while either way XD


 same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i even have giveaways and a decent amount of followers. i've even ASKED subs if i could review them and they don't even respond to my emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 16, 2013)

I got an Elizabeth &amp; Clarke box today.  I was very impressed by the quality of the shirts!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2013)

i would LOVE to get that sub, but it's really just far far to expensive for me. i've gotten similar items for much less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone ordered an Eco-Emi bonus box? Curious to see what people think of it. It's 29.99 so not sure if I want to try it out or not.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 16, 2013)

I just ordered an Umba box with their Saint Patrick's Day coupon code...I know this one isn't "new" but I never hear many people talking about it.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ordered an Eco-Emi bonus box? Curious to see what people think of it. It's 29.99 so not sure if I want to try it out or not.


 I have.  It was great.  They're very generous with their bonus boxes un-like the mystery box that conscious box was selling with hardly anything in it for $19.99.  But I digress; there are items in it from past boxes and because I hadn't subbed long at that time, I couldn't tell that they were repeats. Samples and deluxe samples of all kinds of health, beauty aids and treats.   I was really psyched when I received it. I didn't feel ripped off or cheated at all.

Let us know what you think after receieving it, that is if you decide to purchase it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ordered an Eco-Emi bonus box? Curious to see what people think of it. It's 29.99 so not sure if I want to try it out or not.


 I just bought one! I'm not a current subscriber, so I'm not worried about getting repeats, and it'll help me decide if I want to subscribe regularly.

(Doesn't that sound all logical and sensible?  I'm so impressed with myself! 



)


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed my husband up for a new subscription box.  It's called Bug Out Box.  It's 5-8 items to help you survive in an survival/emergency situation.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this! I knew about this company but it hadn't launched yet when I found them! Exciting that they've launched and they look like they see the humor in their box too.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I need to just come and check out your list whenever I want to try a new sub!!! 200 to pick from?  Yes please!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my hubby a 6 month sub for his birthday!  This is right up his alley... he loves the whole "zombie apocalypse" thing, lol


 That just made my day! That list has taken soo much time and I now have 17 more boxes to add!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bootybin and Mystery Box look like they have exactly the same website.  Are they the same company?


 Yes- they are related companies but different boxes.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a Dottiebox today.  SO CUTE!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a Dottiebox today.  SO CUTE!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't get the We Are Onyx box.  Someone on curlynikkiforums.com got one and only received foil samples, for $20.  Can you believe it?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get the We Are Onyx box.  Someone on curlynikkiforums.com got one and only received foil samples, for $20.  Can you believe it?


 Oh wow!!!


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 20, 2013)

I got it and I didn't get just foil packets.  You have the option to choose (4) products that you'd like to receive, based on your hair type.  They choose the 5th one. Out of the (5) I received  1(2) good sized coconut herb oil &amp; the other was a good sized deep conditioner from HairVeda, both foil;  2 oz bottle of curl pudding from Komaaza and a deluxe size 1.5 oz of hair milk spray from shea radiance and a small sample in a can of shea butter for the body and hair.

All in all I'm pleased.  I will continue to sub until they don't have any products I'm interested in trying.  I like that you have the option to choose what product and brand you want to try.

The person on Curly Nikki should definitely give feeback on their FB page.  I sure did.  I'll give it (2) more tries and then I'll probably be done.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up! I'm still going to wait for a few more boxes before I get it.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Kara's Way?  It seems to be another eco-friendly subbie, very similar to EcoEmi.  I've been trying to find recent reviews on it, but the only ones I could find were from Sep - Nov of 2012.  I haven't seen any 2013 reviews on it...


I've seen a couple of reviews of the January Box.  I'm not sure if I can post links, but if you google Kara's Way 2013 reviews a couple popped up. 

Also I'm super excited about Ambition Box. I just hope its not all facebook run, since I'm not sure that I'd feel comfortable enough to order that way.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok so I know I shouldn't have, but I just put myself on the pre-order list for Ambition Box. It's $15 a month and when I emailed them they said they were going to have a website. So hopefully this isn't a scam. I tend to never sub first to a box without seeing a few months of reviews, but I really wanted to try this one since I love the spoilers.


----------



## kamanda85 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so I know I shouldn't have, but I just put myself on the pre-order list for Ambition Box. It's $15 a month and when I emailed them they said they were going to have a website. So hopefully this isn't a scam. I tend to never sub first to a box without seeing a few months of reviews, but I really wanted to try this one since I love the spoilers.


 I just put myself on the list after seeing your post! The spoilers look great!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 22, 2013)

Blush box (believe it's mostly for brides to be? they do have a couple of not bridal ones too)  http://www.blushbox.com/page/catalog/


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blush box (believe it's mostly for brides to be? they do have a couple of not bridal ones too)  http://www.blushbox.com/page/catalog/


 I'm getting the Spring box so we'll see how it is! FYI there is a Bridal box launching for to-be brides in April called The Bride Box.


----------



## Deenellie (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so I know I shouldn't have, but I just put myself on the pre-order list for Ambition Box. It's $15 a month and when I emailed them they said they were going to have a website. So hopefully this isn't a scam. I tend to never sub first to a box without seeing a few months of reviews, but I really wanted to try this one since I love the spoilers.


 I'm with you and I'm on the wait-list also.  We'll see.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 23, 2013)

I got a box from Doteable yesterday.  It's a monthly care package subscription for college students!  I wish I was still away at college so someone could send me this!  I picked the guys one since my husband actually is in college.  He doesn't live in the dorms, but still!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 24, 2013)

has anyone tried the ox box? it has accessories/clothing i believe for $25 a month


----------



## KayEss (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone tried the ox box? it has accessories/clothing i believe for $25 a month


 Parsimonious Parcels did a review: http://parsimoniousparcels.com/2013/03/04/the-ox-box-review-february-2013-new-fashion-subscription/

Looked pretty good to me, I just can't justify it. If they had a coupon code...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm...  I just got email from someone at Spicy Subscriptions about reviewing them.  I let her know that I would love to review it from a *single* (the dry spell, it is epic) woman's point of view.  All of the reviews I've seen make it look like something intended for couples (a lot of items are clearly only good in a partner situation), and I think it would be a good idea for them to consider that not everyone out there has another body *right there* for active participation, whether it's because of a recent breakup, taking some "me time," a long-distance relationship, or just because.  It could be a huge untapped market, but they probably just won't know unless people *tell* them that they need to offer a solo option.  I'll just have to wait and see how they respond, though.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anyone heard of The Powder Room Box? I had NO idea there was such a time for all these time of the month boxes!

We are a monthly subscription service delivering feminine hygiene products straight to your home when you need it most. Each box will also include a sampling of carefully selected products to satisfy all of your needs during your time-of-the-month. We will transform the way you experience your period.

*Each monthly Powder Room box will include:*


Tampon brand of your choice
A sweet treat
Two Advil packets
Soothing herbal tea
http://www.thepowderroombox.com/


----------



## shelovestoshop (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting... Checking it out now!


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...  I just got email from someone at Spicy Subscriptions about reviewing them.  I let her know that I would love to review it from a *single* (the dry spell, it is epic) woman's point of view.  All of the reviews I've seen make it look like something intended for couples (a lot of items are clearly only good in a partner situation), and I think it would be a good idea for them to consider that not everyone out there has another body *right there* for active participation, whether it's because of a recent breakup, taking some "me time," a long-distance relationship, or just because.  It could be a huge untapped market, but they probably just won't know unless people *tell* them that they need to offer a solo option.  I'll just have to wait and see how they respond, though.


 I have actually spoken with them and they are very nice and very interested in feedback and how they can make things better, not cheesy, etc.  I am guessing they will love your suggestion!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have actually spoken with them and they are very nice and very interested in feedback and how they can make things better, not cheesy, etc.  I am guessing they will love your suggestion!


 Well, Nicole already said they're going to send a box, so we'll see how things go!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got my first Umba box! It's not "new" exactly, but I haven't heard many people talking about it. Very cutesy artisan craft like if you're into that sort of thing. I got a couple of really beautiful postcards, granola, a luggage tag, a shampoo bar, and a lotion stick, all from awesome small companies that I've never heard of.


----------



## Deenellie (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get the We Are Onyx box.  Someone on curlynikkiforums.com got one and only received foil samples, for $20.  Can you believe it?


 All hail to you Quene!  The first box was excellent, the second one was lame &amp; tired.  I canceled.  Too bad for them.  I'm trying Swapsack.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not sure anyone else got the Bulu Box when the free code was posted, but I did. I got a surprise second box even after I canceled so I canceled yet again after that box. Customer service was contacted about the issue and they told me I was no longer a member and I can resub if I'd like. Today I got a surprise charge from my card from you guessed Bulu Box! I wrote them a very angry email still waiting on a response.

This sub is such a hassle for me. Horrible products imo and even worse customer service.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure anyone else got the Bulu Box when the free code was posted, but I did. I got a surprise second box even after I canceled so I canceled yet again after that box. Customer service was contacted about the issue and they told me I was no longer a member and I can resub if I'd like. Today I got a surprise charge from my card from you guessed Bulu Box! I wrote them a very angry email still waiting on a response.
> 
> This sub is such a hassle for me. Horrible products imo and even worse customer service.


 Oh wow that is terrible customer service!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure anyone else got the Bulu Box when the free code was posted, but I did. I got a surprise second box even after I canceled so I canceled yet again after that box. Customer service was contacted about the issue and they told me I was no longer a member and I can resub if I'd like. Today I got a surprise charge from my card from you guessed Bulu Box! I wrote them a very angry email still waiting on a response.
> 
> This sub is such a hassle for me. Horrible products imo and even worse customer service.


 I had issues with them keeping on subs after I tried to cancel too.  They made it right after a kind, yet stern, email 



 I hope they resolve it quickly for you!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> I had issues with them keeping on subs after I tried to cancel too. Â They made it right after a kind, yet stern, emailÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â I hope they resolve it quickly for you!


 They just contacted me to let me know that I have canceled and they are looking into the issue. My $10 is already back on my card though, prompt service. The weird thing is I don't remember giving CC info to begin with... when I canceled the first time I recall checking the site to see which card was on file and couldn't find a card. Of course I could just be having a memory lapse.


----------



## gejag (Apr 13, 2013)

I just saw the best box! It's one I can get into since the disappointing Popsugar Must Haves lately.  There is no makeup here, but we haven't seen much in the way of this anyway from PS.  I am considering a switch...

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-garden


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm trying Bleu Box this month, it's a new accessory box, we'll see how it goes - they are offering $100 of accessories for $49, first month is $39.  They have fantastic CS so far - it accidentally charged my card twice, I emailed them and had an email back, 10:30 on a Friday night, with the problem fixed by the next morning.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds nice. This month's items looked great. Enjoy!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying Bleu Box this month, it's a new accessory box, we'll see how it goes - they are offering $100 of accessories for $49, first month is $39.  They have fantastic CS so far - it accidentally charged my card twice, I emailed them and had an email back, 10:30 on a Friday night, with the problem fixed by the next morning.


 Sounds like a cool box, post what you get.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 16, 2013)

I just got subbed to Bleu silver box as well, the items I have seen so far seem great; waiting for my shipping notice, will update with item details when I receive the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 19, 2013)

I just reviewed Bleu Box on my blog a few days ago and I'm very pleased with it. They sent a very pretty scarf and three pieces of jewelry, two of which I've been wearing every day and have received quite a few comments on how pretty and unique they are. The photo below (putting it in spoilers just in case) is something I never knew I needed, lol, but now I love it! The scarf is very pretty but I have yet to wear it.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Apr 19, 2013)

That item above is great, trendy and cute at the same time!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just reviewed Bleu Box on my blog a few days ago and I'm very pleased with it. They sent a very pretty scarf and three pieces of jewelry, two of which I've been wearing every day and have received quite a few comments on how pretty and unique they are. The photo below (putting it in spoilers just in case) is something I never knew I needed, lol, but now I love it! The scarf is very pretty but I have yet to wear it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just reviewed Bleu Box on my blog a few days ago and I'm very pleased with it. They sent a very pretty scarf and three pieces of jewelry, two of which I've been wearing every day and have received quite a few comments on how pretty and unique they are. The photo below (putting it in spoilers just in case) is something I never knew I needed, lol, but now I love it! The scarf is very pretty but I have yet to wear it.
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 22, 2013)

I was just reading a blog and saw haute look has a beauty bag. One time buy for $25. Anybody pick this up?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just reading a blog and saw haute look has a beauty bag. One time buy for $25. Anybody pick this up?


I did.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 22, 2013)

I want it, got all the way through to final checkout and backed out. $7.95 shipping hurts my wallet. Silly huh?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want it, got all the way through to final checkout and backed out. $7.95 shipping hurts my wallet. Silly huh?


 not at all... I just made my husband wait while I spent 30 minutes combing the internet for a coupon code to get free shipping on a pair of shoes he's ordering.  He thinks I'm crazy, I think I just saved us $15.





and therefore, I've awarded myself a dancing banana.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not at all... I just made my husband wait while I spent 30 minutes combing the internet for a coupon code to get free shipping on a pair of shoes he's ordering.  He thinks I'm crazy, I think I just saved us $15.
> 
> ...


 Hey, that's $30/hour. Well worth the effort!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 23, 2013)

> not at all... I just made my husband wait while I spent 30 minutes combing the internet for a coupon code to get free shipping on a pair of shoes he's ordering. Â He thinks I'm crazy, I think I just saved us $15. :yesss: and therefore, I've awarded myself a dancing banana.


 Lol I wouldn't let my 10yr old buy shoes last week in store because I had an online coupon for $25off and free shipping. He was not pleased but I was!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Apr 28, 2013)

I just subscribed to the Bride Box which is new. They ship out their first boxes next month and I will let you all know how it goes! I've spoken to them a few times and they seem really nice so far. I have no clue what kind of things they will include, but they did send me a survey to fill out about my wedding date, future married name, wedding colors and things I find challenging about being a bride. I am really excited. 

I also just signed up for the Bulu box, but hearing about some of the comments here, I am a little trepidatious now. I should be getting my first box next month, so we shall see how it goes!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 29, 2013)

The MORE Magazine To Give &amp; To Get Beauty Gift Bag.  It is a one time box for $100.00.  I found this on mysubscriptionaddiction.com.

MORE Magazine To Give &amp; To Get Beauty Gift Bag â€“ Product List! 


MORE Magazine To Give &amp; To Get Beauty Gift Bag â€“ Product List!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 29, 2013)

I just bought a 50% off voucher on Gilt City for a 2 month subscription for the "Good Box" from Level Naturals. I've never heard of them, but they had 3 different levels. I bought the middle one which is regular $25. It was on the My Subscription Addiction blog so I thought I'd give them a try!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just bought a 50% off voucher on Gilt City for a 2 month subscription for the "Good Box" from Level Naturals. I've never heard of them, but they had 3 different levels. I bought the middle one which is regular $25. It was on the My Subscription Addiction blog so I thought I'd give them a try!


 I bought that too! I just went with the lowest level though, since the only different was a body mist. I wish I knew when they shipped!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

New sub box by... TARGET?  It's currently sold through an app on the Target Beauty page, details are:

- $5/mo (includes shipping)

- 5 product samples shipped to your house each month

- Beauty, Skin Care, and Nail Care

- Common and "unknown" brands

- Each order includes a "special offer" (no details on that... maybe a coupon?)

I haven't signed up yet, I don't like that Target gets access to my public profile/friends list/email address for signing up through an app.  Here's a (non-referral) link for those interested!

https://www.facebook.com/TargetStyle?sk=app_363229193782196&amp;app_data=main


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

> New sub box by... TARGET? Â It's currently sold through an app on the Target Beauty page, details are: - $5/mo (includes shipping) - 5 product samples shipped to your house each month - Beauty, Skin Care, and Nail Care - Common and "unknown" brands - Each order includes a "special offer" (no details on that... maybe a coupon?) I haven't signed up yet, I don't like that Target gets access to my public profile/friends list/email address for signing up through an app. Â Here's a (non-referral) link for those interested! https://www.facebook.com/TargetStyle?sk=app_363229193782196&amp;app_data=main


 There's a thread for this with the contents listed! Unfortunately, I'm on my phone and can't post the link at the moment, but I'll do that tonight when I get home unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a thread for this with the contents listed! Unfortunately, I'm on my phone and can't post the link at the moment, but I'll do that tonight when I get home unless someone beats me to it.


 found it!  THANKS!!! 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134879/new-target-beauty-box-subscription


----------



## KayEss (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New sub box by... TARGET?  It's currently sold through an app on the Target Beauty page, details are:
> 
> ...


 Ummm heck yes. I hadn't seen the other thread, so thank you for this!! $5? Including shipping? How could I resist? Oh, and my favorite excuse ever "I need to review it for my blog."


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummm heck yes. I hadn't seen the other thread, so thank you for this!! $5? Including shipping? How could I resist? Oh, and my favorite excuse ever "I need to review it for my blog."


 definitely check out the thread, they have spoilers!  I finally talked myself out of buying after seeing the list (all great stuff, but also all things I already own or couldn't use due to skin type)

There's always tomorrow, though.  I may cave then.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> definitely check out the thread, they have spoilers!  I finally talked myself out of buying after seeing the list (all great stuff, but also all things I already own or couldn't use due to skin type)
> 
> There's always tomorrow, though.  I may cave then.


 The spoilers look pretty great! I'm not big on skin care, but the other stuff more than makes up the teensy $5 cost. I spend more than that on beverages every day.


----------



## wifeandmom (Apr 30, 2013)

I totally purchased it. One, I absolutely adore Target. Two, it's $5. Less than the cost of my coffee today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just bought mine


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 30, 2013)

I kinda jumped in to the Target thing without really reading much about it and I was getting nervous because I never saw anything officially from Target. The Target Style facebook page is answering questions on their page about it though so that makes me feel better.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 30, 2013)

Now the wait begins...4-6 weeks?! Killing me. Better to put this one out of my mind and be surprised when it shows up.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 30, 2013)

> I totally purchased it. One, I absolutely adore Target. Two, it's $5. Less than the cost of my coffee today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just got $5 in fro yo lol! I love target. So I went for it!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Decided to grab one once I saw the spoilers. I need a new razor and I'm curious about the other stuff too!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a feeling some of the samples will be really small. Still excited to see it in person though.


----------



## KayEss (May 6, 2013)

I just got my Good Box from Level Naturals today. Not sure if anyone has heard of them/mentioned them yet but I got a travel candle, bar of soap, pack of shower bombs, and a surprise item (bath bomb in my case) this month. The cheapest option they have (the one I got) is $14.95/month. Everything seems to be really high quality so far.

http://levelnaturals.com/goodbox/


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2013)

> I just got my Good Box from Level Naturals today. Not sure if anyone has heard of them/mentioned them yet but I got a travel candle, bar of soap, pack of shower bombs, and a surprise item (bath bomb in my case) this month. The cheapest option they have (the one I got) is $14.95/month. Everything seems to be really high quality so far. http://levelnaturals.com/goodbox/


 Awesome! I got the "Gooder" Box with the deal through Gilt City. I got an email that my order was complete but I didn't know if that meant it shipped or not. I'll be looking for it this week!


----------



## KayEss (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! I got the "Gooder" Box with the deal through Gilt City. I got an email that my order was complete but I didn't know if that meant it shipped or not. I'll be looking for it this week!


 Yeah, I got the same "complete" email but kind of forgot about it. No tracking or anything, so it should be coming to you shortly! Would love to hear what scents you get when you get yours.


----------



## MissMonica (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! I got the "Gooder" Box with the deal through Gilt City. I got an email that my order was complete but I didn't know if that meant it shipped or not. I'll be looking for it this week!


 On principle, I can not purchase a box called the "Gooder" or "Goodest" box.  Dear gracious, what's next, the "Lie-berry" (library) box?  Or a box that will "axe" questions on how one "worshes?" Ugh,pet peeve.


----------



## EmGee (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On principle, I can not purchase a box called the "Gooder" or "Goodest" box.  Dear gracious, what's next, the "Lie-berry" (library) box?  Or a box that will "axe" questions on how one "worshes?" Ugh,pet peeve.


I've heard of Level Naturals before, but did  not know they had a box. Dermstore sells that brand now also.

Funny you mention the word "axe".

One of my friends always says that as in "Girlfriend, can I axe you a qestin"?

Lol, she has always said that, actually a lot of people I know who are Jamaican or Guyanese that I know say that.

My peeve with the Level descriptions is the body spray, instead of SCENT they use the word/term FLAVOR.

It does not say the produce is edible either, then that might be a ok term to use.

I kind of feel like asking companies or people who do this if you can eat the product.

I have also seen people use flavor the describe clothing colours. As in jeans for sale, available flavors: red, blue green...


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

I thought the iBbeautiful box (it is meant for teens and tweens) was really nice. It has a teen box, and a tween box. I believe they are brand new. http://www.ibbeautiful.com/


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an Elizabeth &amp; Clarke box today.  I was very impressed by the quality of the shirts!
> 
> ...


----------



## EmGee (May 9, 2013)

Vitacost has a Be Pretty box for $13.99 you can subscribe or pay by the month.

I ordered one last month and was quite pleased.

Value is around $40-50 maybe.

There is also Be Well box, Be Fit and a couple others.

They seem to go on sale the 1st or 2nd of the month and usually sell out pretty fast.

These are US only.

Be well link:

http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-be-box-be-well-1-box-10

I tried this one and it is not for me, but my sister and mom loved what I got.

I kind of knew I could not use most of the stuff in it,but was curious.

I got a few kinds of Omega capsules, some kind of product for "women's health" (do not have it in front of me), digestive enzymes.
It was a great value- just I can not use many vitamins, lol.

Link to all the Vitacost boxes:

http://www.vitacost.com/be-box/?ss=1

-last month it said up to a $70 value. I see they changed that now to up to $40 value.

It is only the second month for these boxes.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vitacost has a Be Pretty box for $13.99 you can subscribe or pay by the month.
> 
> ...


Looks interesting.  Thank you, EmGee!


----------



## mlpenni (May 12, 2013)

Has anyone heard of or tried nurse-ology pamper yourself subscription service? It was stared by a nurse geared towards healthcare providers but is open to anyone from what I understand.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2013)

T



> Has anyone heard of or tried nurse-ology pamper yourself subscription service? It was stared by a nurse geared towards healthcare providers but is open to anyone from what I understand.


 That sounds cool! What kind of stuff is in the boxes?


----------



## SonyaB (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I signed my 11 year old daughter up for this.  Although we are not getting the t-shirt box, I think she will love it.  She is jealous of all the subscriptions I receive.   She can't wait to receive her fist box.   Thank you for sharing a spoiler photo!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## EmGee (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad to do so! I really found the box so much fun when I did the review (and I truthfully loved the stuff even though I'm a "grownup" lol) Your daughter is a great age for this box, please let me know how she likes it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wouldn't be too worried over liking "kid stuff".  Plenty of people I know in their 30's. 40's like to browse toy stores for fun- just to see what kids like today (even my guy friends do that).

Looks kind of like a neat box to get!


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 14, 2013)

I just got my bride box in. I really liked it and was mostly impressed by the things I got. It seems like they were just picking stuff they liked from Pinterest to include. I also wish their shop looked a little more professional, but I am sure after they've grown a bit more, that will change. I was also praying they wouldn't include anything with burlap because I know that is a huge trend now, but I HATE the look of it... and one of the big ticket items is a big burlap banner. Oh well, I am sure there are a lot of other brides who probably loved it. They also gave me something to giveaway on my blog which was super sweet of them.


----------



## naturalactions (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my bride box in. I really liked it and was mostly impressed by the things I got. It seems like they were just picking stuff they liked from Pinterest to include. I also wish their shop looked a little more professional, but I am sure after they've grown a bit more, that will change. I was also praying they wouldn't include anything with burlap because I know that is a huge trend now, but I HATE the look of it... and one of the big ticket items is a big burlap banner. Oh well, I am sure there are a lot of other brides who probably loved it. They also gave me something to giveaway on my blog which was super sweet of them.


 Did you get a shipping notice for your box? I am still waiting for mine...


----------



## briannajo (May 22, 2013)

I just signed up with The Bride Box and got their new discount that all of the bloggers are giving out! Go to www.thebridebox.net/june-bride to get $5 off and monthly subscription, $10 off a 6-month sub., and $20 off of their annual subscription! I'm not sure how long these deals will last, but I think it'll be up for a bit. I love what I've seen in their first box so I can't wait to get the one for June!


----------



## Lynseyrayne (May 22, 2013)

I LOVE Conscious BOX!!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 22, 2013)

Blogs go in your signature, not in forum posts, as per the MUT Terms of Service. We are not allowed to advertise or post affiliate links in the forums. When the Mods find one, they generally delete the link.



> I LOVE Conscious BOX!!!! Its my favorite box! You can check out my reviews on my blog!


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get a shipping notice for your box? I am still waiting for mine...


 Sorry for the late reply - I forgot to check out this thread! Yeah, I got a shipping notice 5/13... they also posted pictures just before they shipping out on instagram. Did you ever get your box?

Just FYI, if you like them or are interested, but don't want to spend the money yet, they are giving me a July box to giveaway on my blog. (I have one Bride Box giveaway now on my blog, which is pretty much the entire May box except for the chocolate and including some nail polish)


----------



## AMaas (May 23, 2013)

Anyone tried True Beauty box?

http://www.lovetruenatural.com/beautybox/

About True Beauty Box
True Beauty Box is part of LoveTrueNatural.com and the Lavera / True Natural group of websites, featuring premium natural and organic beauty brands like Lavera, Benecos, True Natural and more! We've been specializing in Organic Skin Care and Cosmetics since 1999 and are committed to safe, eco-friendly and cruelty free beauty products!​ 
*******

I searched MUT and found a thread from early 2012 about it, but couldn't find anything lately to see if anyone has subscribed.  I love that they carry Benecos brand - I got one of their eyeshadows from Wantable back in February, and it's gorgeous.    

They are under @lovetruenatural on Instagram.


----------



## naturalactions (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the late reply - I forgot to check out this thread! Yeah, I got a shipping notice 5/13... they also posted pictures just before they shipping out on instagram. Did you ever get your box?
> 
> Just FYI, if you like them or are interested, but don't want to spend the money yet, they are giving me a July box to giveaway on my blog. (I have one Bride Box giveaway now on my blog, which is pretty much the entire May box except for the chocolate and including some nail polish)


 No worries. Actually Bride Box private messaged me when they read my post and were able to help locate my box. Now that is what I call exceptional customer service!


----------



## EmGee (May 24, 2013)

Lightbox Club or Lightbox Beauty Club?

Saw this on a Facebook as last night and they seem kind of scammy,but not too sure.

Their ad said "get free makeup when you join" but then it also says pay $12 per month and chose 2 items....

And they seem to have mostly the cheaper brands like LA Colors, LA Splash, and clain to have Cover Girl and Rimmel and L'oreal- but I do not see any listed there yet.

Maybe this is a ok club or maybe not. I asked where they shipped from and no one on their Facebook even bothered to reply to my post.

http://www.lightboxclub.com/default.asp

So, is this "light in the wallet" club or what exactly??


----------



## KayEss (May 29, 2013)

Just found the Sasquatch SoapScription. It looks like it's geared towards men and kind of spendy, plus they _only_ send bar soap, but if you're a bar soap addict it might be worth a shot. http://unbouncepages.com/sasquatch-soap-scriptions/


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found the Sasquatch SoapScription. It looks like it's geared towards men and kind of spendy, plus they _only_ send bar soap, but if you're a bar soap addict it might be worth a shot. http://unbouncepages.com/sasquatch-soap-scriptions/


 It sounds like a lot of soap - I wish they provided descriptions on the scent. I know some of them are pretty basic like the Cool Fresh Aloe, but I have no clue what Bay Rum smells like... If they sent out some other bath products with the soap, might be worth it.


----------



## JenniferV (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It sounds like a lot of soap - I wish they provided descriptions on the scent. I know some of them are pretty basic like the Cool Fresh Aloe, but I have no clue what Bay Rum smells like... If they sent out some other bath products with the soap, might be worth it.


 We got a soap from them in my husband's Bespoke Post box.  We got "Gold Moss".  I can't even describe the smell.  It's good and not mossy, but I can't place it!


----------



## alichelsealyn (May 30, 2013)

I found one called Boxycharm! not sure if this one has been posted already.. I did a search on this site and absolutely no results came up (unless I'm just dumb and missed it/didn't search properly).

I found a few reviews on youtube/instagram, looks pretty good so far! The packaging is gorgeous and although I'm not subbed to ANY beauty boxes, from what I've seen they have possibly the best packaging so far. Even the box is gorgeous! looks better than glossybox. I have a hunch they may be the same company? The site looks weirdly similar to glossybox.com and they even have the exact same monthly costs. $21 per month or $60 for 3 months, those are the 2 options. 

Packaging and products picture in the spoiler!

Packaging and products! I believe this is their first box.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

Nevermind!  Wrong thread!


----------



## SonyaB (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad to do so! I really found the box so much fun when I did the review (and I truthfully loved the stuff even though I'm a "grownup" lol) Your daughter is a great age for this box, please let me know how she likes it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We just got our box, and I don't know.  We are not real happy with it.  Here is what came in her box.  She didn't even receive a tote bag like what is shown in your box and what they have on their Facebook page.  Disappointment I suppose is what we feel right now.  I have put in a email to Kristy with iBbeautiful to be sure this is what we were supposed to receive.  If it is, my review is not going to be good.  This just seems like a bunch of dollar store items.  No explanation of the products or why they chose them and we got a card with free shipping off my next 30 dollar order at Naturallife.com.  Which I doubt will get used. 

I suppose I should of listed what we got opps:

Good Will Leather Wrap Bracelet from Natural Life

The Original The String Doll Gang Twinkle in Pink

Two Pixi Stix lip balm in Grape and Cherry

A Note Book

A yellow high lighter

And Wen by Chaz  Dean Sweet Almond Mint Straightening Smoothing Gloss.  1oz.  Not sure if this is suitable for my tween.


----------



## gejag (May 31, 2013)

_I just got an email that Crave Box is now out of business..._


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I just got an email that Crave Box is now out of business..._


 I heard!  So not cool!  We're chatting about it over here if you want to join in...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135609/cravebox-has-gone-out-of-business#post_2087043


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 1, 2013)

I found a cool indie body goods box called Ophelia's Apothecary. It's only $15 a month and from blogger reviews looks like some good stuff. I just subbed and I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alichelsealyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found one called Boxycharm! not sure if this one has been posted already.. I did a search on this site and absolutely no results came up (unless I'm just dumb and missed it/didn't search properly).
> 
> ...


----------



## lolley (Jun 1, 2013)

> I found a cool indie body goods box called Ophelia's Apothecary. It's only $15 a month and from blogger reviews looks like some good stuff. I just subbed and I'm so excited to get it!


 I've also subbed to to this box after confirming that the products are gluten free. I agree, the reviews look very good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also offer monthly soap, cream, lipbalm... subs. After I try the lipbalm I'll sub to get a lipbalm sent every month. I like the smaller subs as they have a personal touch.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a cool indie body goods box called Ophelia's Apothecary. It's only $15 a month and from blogger reviews looks like some good stuff. I just subbed and I'm so excited to get it!


 That looks really pretty from their site--will look into it more! fyi, their url is http://oaandp.com and I think the upper left item on their main page  is the sub box.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, I agree Ophelia's apothecary looks interesting! Looking forward to reviews!


----------



## EmGee (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It sounds like a lot of soap - I wish they provided descriptions on the scent. I know some of them are pretty basic like the Cool Fresh Aloe, but I have no clue what Bay Rum smells like... If they sent out some other bath products with the soap, might be worth it.


 
I hate when stuff like that is so vague.

I wish they at least had the ingredients listed.

And if they are not able to write descriptions, they should just send me a bunch of soaps in return for a couple paragraphs (maybe,lol).

I'm actually prety good at writing descriptive reports- but taking a break from that at the moment....

Another peeve of mine is when people write a perfume review and just put down "it smells really nice, I like it".

Now back to the soaps, I have no idea what "cool fresh aloe" smells like- is cool supposed to smell like mint?, like "ocean" or "fresh" those things all smell different to people.

or does "cool" smell like "winter"? and what does winter really smell like???


----------



## page5 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We just got our box, and I don't know.  We are not real happy with it.  Here is what came in her box.  She didn't even receive a tote bag like what is shown in your box and what they have on their Facebook page.  Disappointment I suppose is what we feel right now.  I have put in a email to Kristy with iBbeautiful to be sure this is what we were supposed to receive.  If it is, my review is not going to be good.  This just seems like a bunch of dollar store items.  No explanation of the products or why they chose them and we got a card with free shipping off my next 30 dollar order at Naturallife.com.  Which I doubt will get used.
> 
> ...


 
We received a similar box but went with the $30 box with the tee. I have to agree that the items are not quality and I don't know how they can value the box at $50-75 as stated on the website. My daughter received a pink see-through t-shirt with a heart and "love me" on it (label had been snipped out), the coupon for free shipping at the naturallife website with the expiration date of March 30, 2013 crossed out and June written in below it, two fun dip lip balms, a pink highlighter, a note pad, a scary-looking fairy keychain, and the wrap bracelet. I did a little looking for pricing and if I am generous and give the t-shirt a $20 value, the bracelet I found for $11 on the naturallife website, the keychain $3, the rest of the items are around $1 each, giving us a grand total of $38. IDK, just seemed low quality especially with the t-shirt label removed (makes me think it is really low quality), the coupon expiration date scratched out, and the dollar store quality note pad and highlighter. The bracelet is cute but it has been wrapped around the packaging so long that it has deep kinks in it and won't lie right on her wrist. I'm going to try ironing it to get the kinks out. For reference, we paid May 11 for the box and received it June 1. We received an order confirmation but did not receive a shipping notice, the box just showed up. I guess I expect more attention to detail for a $30 box.

I'm also emailing the owner about the contents. I wanted to love this box for my tween but it was kind of disappointing considering the price.


----------



## page5 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cindy, one of the owners of ibbeauiful, responded quickly to my email. If some of this info had been included with the box it would have gone a long way. I still don't understand why the t-shirt tag was removed (there are tiny holes/pieces of thread where the tag was). Below is the email answering some of my questions:

1.  The tee shirt construction is a fabric called "burn-out", it is one of the most popular knitting effects at the moment and is more expensive than just a plain cotton jersey knit.  Also, the screen print is embellished with rhinestuds as opposed to a one color screen.  All told the value of the shirt is $29 at retail.   2.  We ended up launching the company 60 days later than our original launch date (due to initial website issues) so the date on the Natural Life coupon expired but they were nice enough to extend the date for us.  We could have had the coupons re-printed but didn't like the idea of sacrificing more trees when we could simply just change the month. 3.  The 'odd fairy keychain' is actually really cool.  It retails for $15 (I also have a gift store in Chappaqua, NY and sell them all day long for $15, the company sells them on their own website for $10).  They are made by a company called Kamibashi.  Each doll is made from one continuous piece of string and has a "special power" which is detailed on it's tag.  This husband and wife team go to villages in Thailand to help them figure out businesses to sustain themselves.  Here is a little blurb about itâ€¦â€¦.   _Kamibashi has been designing all of our own String Doll Gang characters since 2006. We maintain Fair Trade practices while working with two groups of string doll artists, each of which is based in rural, farming villages in the North of Thailand. While some of the workers are full-time and make the dolls at the house of the team manager, others are paid per piece and work from their own homes, allowing them the flexibility to work as much or as little as their daily lives will allow._
 
_4. In regards to the bracelet, the heat most likely affected the leather in shipping.  We have been having 90 degree days here.  I would not iron it, I would just play with it and bend it back and forth to make it more flexible.  If the kinks don't come out, please let me know and I will send you a different bracelet. I also sell these in my store for $22.  However, if you found them on the Natural Life website at $11, they must have been in the sale category as they are starting to clear out some of their inventory for their new Fall merchandise._
 
_5.  So, in terms of pricing, the box was within the price range we listed on the site, with the teen boxes coming in at a higher price point due to a hair serum that was not in the tween boxes._
 
_6.  As far as shipping, you are right, we do not provide tracking information because__ _that would greatly increase our shipping price on the box and we are trying to keep that as low as possible for our subscribers.  We made a decision to ship these first boxes this way and if it proves a problem we would then address that problem.  So far this first month there has not been any issues with people not getting their boxes.  To addresses your last concernâ€¦..all subscriptions are taken between the 16th of the month thru the 15th of the following month.  Boxes are then shipped out at the end of that month.  For example, all subscriptions taken from April 16th - May 15th received the May box which was just shipped out.  (The box you just received).  Currently we are open for subscriptions to the June box until June 15th and then that box (considered the June box) will ship out the last week of June.  I know it's a little confusing, but basically you are billed each month around the time that you initially signed up and your box will be shipped out at the end of that month.
------------------------
 
Anyway, thought I would share for those who are interested.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _As far as shipping, you are right, we do not provide tracking information because__ _that would greatly increase our shipping price on the box and we are trying to keep that as low as possible for our subscribers.
> 
> I'm sorry, but thats an outright lie.. eesh! That or she REALLY needs to get her shipping in order.
> 
> Last I checked, anyone can purchase tracking (bulk shipping customers included) for 20 cents using USPS's online app. All the other major carriers include it by default with any package these days. If you're shipping more than 200 packages, you qualify for the bulk discount where packages go out first class for 90 cents each - tracking is FREE and included for every single parcel. There is literally no excuse for not including tracking on domestic packages these days, and when you're shipping large volumes its really saving you money to be able to track it to avoid lost package claims.


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cindy, one of the owners of ibbeauiful, responded quickly to my email. If some of this info had been included with the box it would have gone a long way. I still don't understand why the t-shirt tag was removed (there are tiny holes/pieces of thread where the tag was). Below is the email answering some of my questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not even gonna lie, I'm kind of loving that little string doll.. "The String Doll Gang"?  They look so cute on the website!  But regardless, I was eyeballing this particular sub and I'm glad I didn't join.


----------



## PaulaG (Jun 3, 2013)

I found a very honest review about BoxyCharm on YouTube.  I was laughing but definitely won't being subscribing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLG8IcBRVgI


----------



## unicorn (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a very honest review about BoxyCharm on YouTube.  I was laughing but definitely won't being subscribing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLG8IcBRVgI


 lol, I love her - she's honest AND she's hilarious. her review confirmed what I suspected about Boxycharm. When they basically copied the Glossybox website word for word, they set off my warning bells. Looks like a 21 dollar box full of discontinued drugstore products probably bought from wholesalers/liquidators. Blech.

The random Mary Kay bag made me laugh too... last I checked Mary Kay doesnt participate in sample boxes or sell those sorts of items wholesale.


----------



## EmGee (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, I love her - she's honest AND she's hilarious. her review confirmed what I suspected about Boxycharm. When they basically copied the Glossybox website word for word, they set off my warning bells. Looks like a 21 dollar box full of discontinued drugstore products probably bought from wholesalers/liquidators. Blech.
> ...


Loooveee her review!

But Cravebox did have 2 Mary Kay items in their boxes this year and did do some kind of giveaway or contest with them.

Cravebox was quite reputable, it seems.

Ok, from what I was reading on here I think- Glossybox Canada closed and was "consolidated" with the US one supposedly.

Apparently Lisa Kisber is/was a lawyer who specialized in liquidation sales and ran or repped Glossybox Canada.

I am thinking with the price structure and how Glossybox Canada just closed that this "new" company is being run by some of the same people?

Glossybox in Canada anyways sent a lot of discontinued and drugstore items and banned me from their FB site for a comment of "I think this item is discontinued"....kinda thing.

If someone can figure out who runs this company than I'm sure it will be interesting.

I also know Revlon sent me a letter saying they did not deal with Glossybox, but not sure if they do with other boxes as this was not mentioned.

And looking on the Revlon FB they have their own sampling program at Revlon.

-------------------

Ok,

looking at the Boxycharm brands image and it looks to be the same style and layout as what was the Glossybox Canada one- but they took out the few European brands like Layla, and the Wella,Sebastian and NYX logos.

Also the points structure on way of logging on is oddly the same...

And I bet if I ask anything on their FB page....I have a feeling they will ban ma again, lol.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Loooveee her review!
> ...


I really think you are on to something. It would make sense, there are a lot of similarities. With all the detectives on MUT I am sure someone will get to the bottom of this mystery!


----------



## Andi B (Jun 5, 2013)

If you google the address that's shown on their "contact us" page (5364 NW 167 St., Miami Gardens, FL), it's associated with a company called closeoutcentral.com, as well as merchandizeliquidators.com.  Not sure what to make of that yet. Looks like it's a legit company, though.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 5, 2013)

> If you google the address that's shown on their "contact us" page (5364 NW 167 St., Miami Gardens, FL), it's associated with a company called closeoutcentral.com, as well as merchandizeliquidators.com.Â  Not sure what to make of that yet. Looks like it's a legit company, though. Â


 Sounds like the kind of place that stocks stores like Big Lots.


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jun 5, 2013)

Did anyone get the to give and to get giftbag from more magazine? Do they do that every year


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you get it?



> The MORE Magazine To Give &amp; To Get Beauty Gift Bag.Â  It is a one time box for $100.00.Â  I found this on mysubscriptionaddiction.com. MORE Magazine To Give &amp; To Get Beauty Gift Bag â€“ Product List!
> 
> MORE Magazine To Give &amp; To Get Beauty Gift Bag â€“ Product List!


----------



## lolley (Jun 5, 2013)

Just subbed to Unmentionably Cheeky today.

3 pairs of panties a month for $8 (use code SUMMER otherwise it is $11).

I've already received a shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 5, 2013)

> Just subbed to Unmentionably Cheeky today. 3 pairs of panties a month for $8 (use code SUMMER otherwise it is $11). I've already received a shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Be sure to keep us updated! This one is tempting me...!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just checked out Unmentionably Cheeky and the oldest info I can find on the company is from 6 days ago. They also just joined Facebook and already have 11,000 likes? It's sad that anytime I hear about a new sub I immediately think the worst.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 5, 2013)

> I just checked out Unmentionably Cheeky and the oldest info I can find on the company is from 6 days ago. They also just joined Facebook and already have 11,000 likes? It's sad that anytime I hear about a new sub I immediately think the worst.


 I hear ya! Thanks, pantyfly... :-/


----------



## lolley (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just checked out Unmentionably Cheeky and the oldest info I can find on the company is from 6 days ago. They also just joined Facebook and already have 11,000 likes? It's sad that anytime I hear about a new sub I immediately think the worst.


Hmmm...

I'll definately post as soon as my package arrives.

I did receive a shipping notice through Stamps.com from them.

There is also a pic in the facebook group 'subscription box spoilers' that was posted today (not sure if I can repost it).


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 5, 2013)

> Hmmm... I'll definately post as soon as my package arrives. I did receive a shipping notice through Stamps.com from them. There is also a pic in the facebook group 'subscription box spoilers' that was posted today (not sure if I can repost it).


 I found their Facebook page but not seeing the spoilers. Maybe I need to get off my phone and get on the actual computer?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 5, 2013)

They wanted me to review them, I declined just in case it's another PantyFly (the markers are all the same, such as a brand new page with no content and 11k likes). Not worth potentially losing readers over.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds very suspicious.


----------



## lolley (Jun 5, 2013)

> I found their Facebook page but not seeing the spoilers. Maybe I need to get off my phone and get on the actual computer?


 The post was in a private facebook group. It never occured to me that they might be associated with Pantyfly. Since I'm in Canada it will be awhile before the parcel arrives.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 5, 2013)

Ooooh okay. Thanks for the clarification  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you google the address that's shown on their "contact us" page (5364 NW 167 St., Miami Gardens, FL), it's associated with a company called closeoutcentral.com, as well as merchandizeliquidators.com.  Not sure what to make of that yet. Looks like it's a legit company, though.


That would explain why some people said it included discontinued items.  Think about it, a beauty box would be a perfect way to unload discontinued items in volume.  I think I need to start my own discontinued and old product beauty box, just be upfront about it.  I would call it the oldcrapbox.com

On a serious note, I did subscribe to a box that looks very promising call radiantone.com which is all personalized skincare items.  They are all pretty high end quality brands and it is only $12 a month, although you are required to sub for 3 at $36.  It seems formatted like birchbox in terms of reviews equaling 10 points and 100 points equal $10. I saw a positive review on mysubscriptionaddiction.com and thought I would try it.  I am an esthetician, which roughly translates into skincare addiction. There is a small thread about it on MUT here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134766/one-radiant-skin-care-box/0_60


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I did subscribe to a box that looks very promising call radiantone.com which is all personalized skincare items.  They are all pretty high end quality brands and it is only $12 a month, although you are required to sub for 3 at $36.  It seems formatted like birchbox in terms of reviews equaling 10 points and 100 points equal $10. I saw a positive review on mysubscriptionaddiction.com and thought I would try it.  I am an esthetician, which roughly translates into skincare addiction. There is a small thread about it on MUT here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134766/one-radiant-skin-care-box/0_60


 Yep, I've subbed to them too after seeing her review! So excited for my first box!


----------



## unicorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxycharm just posted this on Facebook:



> Dear Boxycharm subscribers and followers,
> 
> We would like to give you a little history about our company. We purchase our products from third party vendors, not directly from the brands. Some items may not be available in stores as they may have been from last season or with different packaging. We intentionally started this company with a new approach than other subscription boxes; to provide full size items from well known and popular brands. We hand select every item from our warehouse to assure that you receive popular and loved items. if you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email us at [email protected]
> 
> ...


 At least they're being (mostly) honest about it, but the website and pictures they posted on their facebook prior to the first boxes being sent out were all photos of high end stuff - WAY misleading. I find it irritating when a company won't come clean until after the fact, once they've gotten your money and people have started complaining.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boxycharm just posted this on Facebook:
> 
> At least they're being (mostly) honest about it, but the website and pictures they posted on their facebook prior to the first boxes being sent out were all photos of high end stuff - WAY misleading. I find it irritating when a company won't come clean until after the fact, once they've gotten your money and people have started complaining.


Kudos to them for clarifying. There's absolutely a market for that kind of box and I'm glad they aren't trying to hide it or lie about it.

Edit: Just saw the stuff about the higher end stuff that they were posting. That kinda sucks. Also, the strangeness with their ripping off Glossybox's site.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cupcake85bomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get the to give and to get giftbag from more magazine?


 I didn't.  If I had needed a watch I might have, but I don't wear the watches I have.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2013)

Regarding Unmentionably Cheeky, I don't know too much about the company but I got a package from them today, they appear to be sending their own brand of undies. They're decently cute! I won't be subbing because they only have sizes S, M, and L. But for anyone who was curious, here's what I got. The three styles are all a bit different, the black ones are my favorites.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 6, 2013)

> Regarding Unmentionably Cheeky, I don't know too much about the company but I got a package from them today, they appear to be sending their own brand of undies. They're decently cute! I won't be subbing because they only have sizes S, M, and L. But for anyone who was curious, here's what I got. The three styles are all a bit different, the black ones are my favorites.


 Those are super cute! Thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are super cute! Thanks for sharing!


 Cute idea but am I the only one who is unreasonably picky about the kinds of panties I wear?!


----------



## EmGee (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boxycharm just posted this on Facebook:
> 
> At least they're being (mostly) honest about it, but the website and pictures they posted on their facebook prior to the first boxes being sent out were all photos of high end stuff - WAY misleading. I find it irritating when a company won't come clean until after the fact, once they've gotten your money and people have started complaining.


I "hate to sound like a B!tch" but that is totally shades of Glossybox Canada past and prob one of the reasons they left Canada as so many bloggers were contantly trashing the company and of you looked them up almost all the recent reviews were bad.

Also I wonder why they do not have a phone number or give names in their communication- that is oddly like the former Glossybox Canada.

And the old Glossybox service in canada did use many third party services or whatever to add to the boxes we got.

I noticed that since last summer and did mention that online a few times and found out about that from the brands they were using.....not from glossy....

-I am adding "Canada" in my post, as there is so many "glossy" versions it makes it easier to know which I am writing about.


----------



## EmGee (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you google the address that's shown on their "contact us" page (5364 NW 167 St., Miami Gardens, FL), it's associated with a company called closeoutcentral.com, as well as merchandizeliquidators.com.  Not sure what to make of that yet. Looks like it's a legit company, though.


That area of Miami is North Miami I think and there is a lot of discount stores, warehouses and it is not a good place to be walking at night.

I am in that area a few times a year or was before.

It is a somewhat run down part of Miami, I think?

There is tons of discount stores, pawn shops and a lot of those Bail money places everywhere in that area I noticed.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone successfully contacted Ummentionably Cheeky? I emailed them yesterday and sent them a FB message today but I haven't heard back. It doesn't seem with it calling them since its just one quick question.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute idea but am I the only one who is unreasonably picky about the kinds of panties I wear?!


 hahaha I am too! Once I found a pair I liked (cotton cheeky boyshorts WITHOUT elastic around the leg opening) they're all I'll wear unless the outfit calls for something specific. I can't STAND elastic squeezing my thighs.. it makes my skin angry.


----------



## isis9515 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm trying to find an underwear and socks monthly subscription. I was going to subscribe to PantyFly but then saw all the reviews so I passed. Anyone have any leads on a good one out there?


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isis9515* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to find an underwear and socks monthly subscription. I was going to subscribe to PantyFly but then saw all the reviews so I passed. Anyone have any leads on a good one out there?


I used to have and loved Sock Panda, they have great socks and wonderful customer service.  It's just not a great deal for $11 a month to get one pair of socks, but a least they were really good quality socks.

For underwear I have still have Ditsies, which has been a great company so far, with really nice underwear.  It's also not a great value at $12 a pair, so I don't know how many more months I will do it.


----------



## JustLouisePleas (Jun 6, 2013)

Another new food subscription box is Orange Glad. They deliver sweets and convections for $15.00/month (plus s&amp;h). Their first box comes out on July 1, and they look promising! I really like the website's design and the boxes' packaging (in photos). They're sending me a box to review for my blog next month, so I'm anxious to try it out and see how it goes. They've also got a coupon code JUSTLOUISE6 that will save you 10% off your order.


----------



## JustLouisePleas (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used to have and loved Sock Panda, they have great socks and wonderful customer service.  It's just not a great deal for $11 a month to get one pair of socks, but a least they were really good quality socks.
> ...


 Have your tried Foot Cardigan? I order a subscription for my husband. Their socks look really quirky and fun, and it's only $9.00/month. So, a little cheaper than Sock Panda, but still a lot for socks I guess. I just loved their website so much, I couldn't resist.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would explain why some people said it included discontinued items.  Think about it, a beauty box would be a perfect way to unload discontinued items in volume.  I think I need to start my own discontinued and old product beauty box, just be upfront about it.  I would call it the oldcrapbox.com.


----------



## EmGee (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isis9515* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to find an underwear and socks monthly subscription. I was going to subscribe to PantyFly but then saw all the reviews so I passed. Anyone have any leads on a good one out there?


Ozone socks is nice and good quality- but it is kind of expensive.

I try to get their socks on sale and am hoping they have some good online sale sometime.

But all their socks are really nice and fun!

Ozone socks has a sub and I think you have to do12 months or something.

I would do it if I did not already own 20+ pairs of their socks....

-they also have a guys sock sub!

http://www.ozonesocks.com/sock-of-the-month-club-1.html


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JustLouisePleas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have your tried Foot Cardigan? I order a subscription for my husband. Their socks look really quirky and fun, and it's only $9.00/month. So, a little cheaper than Sock Panda, but still a lot for socks I guess. I just loved their website so much, I couldn't resist.


I went to their website, it is hilarious!  The bios are really great and the entire site is super creative.  Turns out they are $9/month plus $2/shipping, so they end up being $11 like sock panda.  The do look like way more fun socks, so I have to give them kudos for that.  I may have to try a few months just to see what they might send.  At least you know it will be a really funny sock!


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 10, 2013)

I got a package (well actually two because I wasn't sure about the sizing) from Unmentionably Cheeky last week to review.  Like someone else said, they all have Unmentionably Cheeky tags on them and are quite good quality for the price.  But I always wonder about FB likes as well and thought it was odd they ahve so


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isis9515* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to find an underwear and socks monthly subscription. I was going to subscribe to PantyFly but then saw all the reviews so I passed. Anyone have any leads on a good one out there?


 The ones I know of are:

~meUndies

https://www.meundies.com/

~unmentionably Cheeky

http://panties.umcheeky.com/

~Splendies

http://www.splendies.com/

~Volupties (aka Splendies curvy sister)

http://www.volupties.com/

~Ditsies

http://www.ditsies.com/

~Panty by Post

http://www.pantybypost.com/

And I think the other girls mentioned both Sock Panda and Foot Cardigan!


----------



## Agona (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The ones I know of are:
> 
> ...


 I think these have been mentioned before but here's my personal list:

Socks: Foot Cardigan, Ozone, Sock Fancy, Sock Panda

Underwear: Adore Me, Ditsies, IntiMint, Make It Good, MeUndies, Panty Fly, Splendies, Unmentionably Cheeky

Panties by Post is Canadian so I haven't tried it yet. And is Volupties/Splendies the same company? I didn't know that but it makes sense. Volupties doesn't have my size so I didn't try it (I'm small).


----------



## Agona (Jun 15, 2013)

What about accessory subscriptions? I've been really into accessories lately. Here's what I know is out there but I'd love to try some others if anyone has some suggestions:

Accessories (not just jewelry): Chaussure Boite, Little Black Bag, OBcessorized, The Trendy Box, Bleu Box, and of course, Wantable

I've heard of Ox Box but they seem more of a lifestyle sub to me since all the reviews I've read appears to include random items such as a coffee mug or a tote.

Jewelry only: Chic Peek, House of Gemmes, JewelBox, JewelMint, LucidBox, Mynt Box

Stunner of the Month is specifically sunglasses

Twistband is specifically hair ties

Let's see...oh, hosiery: discover Pique and Haute Legs; there's also Pink Beryl (Canadian)

...that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Maggiedoll (Jun 15, 2013)

Quote:

1.  The tee shirt construction is a fabric called "burn-out", it is one of the most popular knitting effects at the moment and is more expensive than just a plain cotton jersey knit.  Also, the screen print is embellished with rhinestuds as opposed to a one color screen.  All told the value of the shirt is $29 at retail. 
"Burnout" isn't so much a fabric as a technique where a multi-fiber fabric is exposed to a chemical solvent applied in a pattern to create a design.  It's more traditionally used with silk/rayon blend velvets or satins where the pattern is created by dissolving the rayon with a sodium bisulfate gel, but it looks like burnout jersey is generally polyester/rayon.  (Dharma trading has a section of fabrics intended to be used for burnout along with the chemicals and info on the process, if you're interested.  No jersey, though, they don't do polyester.  Although come to think of it, if I came across a silk/rayon blend jersey intended to be usable for burnout, I'd jump on it.)  Definitely not a "knitting effect."

Did that e-mail remind anybody else of Crazy Amy yelling "Those frozen raviolis we tried to pass off as fresh are delicious!  They are high quality and they are delicious and people order them all of the time and love them!"?


----------



## Maggiedoll (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a package (well actually two because I wasn't sure about the sizing) from Unmentionably Cheeky last week to review.  Like someone else said, they all have Unmentionably Cheeky tags on them and are quite good quality for the price.  But I always wonder about FB likes as well and thought it was odd they ahve so


 
So what did you think about the sizing?  Your blog review says that you thought they were "true to size" but on their size chart I seem to be right on the edge between the larger medium size and the smaller large size.  And as it looks like their underwear wouldn't reach actual waist level, and usually doesn't get down to full hip level (on a pear shape, anyway) I'm not exactly sure how to interpret the measure mints.  So I hit the "subscribe" link and now I'm stuck on the "choose your size" page. 





(In my defense, I sew and haven't actually bought any clothing besides socks in several years.)


----------



## EmGee (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Agona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think these have been mentioned before but here's my personal list:
> ...


Also, sometimes Amazon.com has some styles of the Ozone socks for at least 50% off.

it is not a "sub" but I did get some Ozone wool socks I wanted for $9 when on Ozone's site they were $30+

Not what I originally came here to post about today......

---------------------

But my post is about Lightbox Beauty Club.

Their "bonus" items that are L'oreal and Revlon or whatever- they posted on their FB last week that is was items they were getting from wholesale deals and not through L'oreal themselves.

So any of the extra items they might send out will most likely be discontinued or limited/closeout stuff.

On their FB page they do have a pic of the $20 a month box and I know the L'oreal HIP eyeshadows are discontinued or what was sold last year or the year before.

Still seems like a ok value, but not too sure.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Maggiedoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just saw this!  I would probably size up!  I wouldn't want my underwear too tight or anything you know??


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 17, 2013)

I got a Skoshbox today.  What a fun little box!  It's brand new and is Japanese candies and other goodies.  I would LOVE a subscription like this for all foreign candy!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks like a great snack box to introduce yourself to Japanese treats! I love Hi-Chew (the small, individually wrapped foils in the lower left side of your box), Koala March (foil bag in the right side of the your box), Orange bubble gum (small square box in lower left-middle of your box) and Shoyu Senbei (the circular baked rice cracker).

I may stalk the box contents for this subscription box and just buy the goodies from one of the local Asian markets here in NYC.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks like a great snack box to introduce yourself to Japanese treats! I love Hi-Chew (the small, individually wrapped foils in the lower left side of your box), Koala March (foil bag in the right side of the your box), Orange bubble gum (small square box in lower left-middle of your box) and Shoyu Senbei (the circular baked rice cracker).
> 
> I may stalk the box contents for this subscription box and just buy the goodies from one of the local Asian markets here in NYC.


 The Haichu's were really good.  What flavor do you think the green was is??  We couldn't figure it out.  LOL!  I REALLY liked the Koala March.  They remind me of the Happy Panda ones, but better!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jun 17, 2013)

> The Haichu's were really good. Â What flavor do you think the green was is?? Â We couldn't figure it out. Â LOL! Â I REALLY liked the Koala March. Â They remind me of the Happy Panda ones, but better! Â


 I love the idea of this box! I might have to add it to my "back burner" list!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The ones I know of are:
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU for posting about Volupties! I have been looking for a plus sized panty sub. It's a bit expensive for me, but shoot, I'll try it out for a few months and build up my cute undie collection.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks like a great snack box to introduce yourself to Japanese treats! I love Hi-Chew (the small, individually wrapped foils in the lower left side of your box), Koala March (foil bag in the right side of the your box), Orange bubble gum (small square box in lower left-middle of your box) and Shoyu Senbei (the circular baked rice cracker).
> 
> I may stalk the box contents for this subscription box and just buy the goodies from one of the local Asian markets here in NYC.


 Yup.  I received this one to review today as well, and I kept going through it thinking. "Ooh, love this one.  Ooh, haven't had this one for a couple of years.  Ooh, I haven't tried this flavor yet."


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Haichu's were really good.  *What flavor do you think the green was is*??  We couldn't figure it out.  LOL!  I REALLY liked the Koala March.  They remind me of the Happy Panda ones, but better!


 I can't tell from the photo, but it looks like it might be soda. It looks blue to me, and blue usually means a specific flavor of soda (Ramune) when it comes to Japanese candy.  Was it kind of lemon-lime?


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2013)

I was just contacted to review a new DIY beauty subscription - Kismet Box.

For $22/month they will send a kit to make your own beauty products with step-by-step instructions, and enough materials to make a few spares for friends/family.

Their official beta launch is in July.

Website: http://kismetbox.com/


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 17, 2013)

I love the idea of Skoshbox! Sign me up!


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 18, 2013)

I think I need to sign up for Skoshbox, that looks awesome!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Someone just posted their first Volupties box on Reddit earlier and it was less than impressive for the price. They received 2 pairs of Victoria's Secret panties and one pair from Frederick's of Hollywood. While the panties themselves were cute, they are also 5/$25 on VS and Frederick's websites. Not to mention the fact that VS does not allow their products to be sold by resellers from what I understand so that's kind of shady.


 Yeah, they listed those as brands you'd likely get most often along with Lane Bryant, depending on size. I need a 2x so I likely won't be getting VS...I've never tried Fredericks and I like LB. BUT, there are no stores near me (literally, my in person underwear shopping option is walmart) and shipping is a killer. I always fill up my cart with LB undies, but the shipping is $8 and I can never bring myself to do it. There's something about paying for shipping that just irks me, lol.

So,for me, the sub version is worth it at least to try for a month or two (I know I won't keep it long term at the price) - just for the convenience factor, and the fact that being a plus sized girl in a tiny town with no shopping options is less than convenient!


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just contacted to review a new DIY beauty subscription - Kismet Box.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, a beauty/DIY kit combination.  That could be pretty cool, I look forward to seeing what it looks like.  I went to the site and signed up for notification on when they are available.  I may try it if it looks interesting.

I just signed up to get the June Mystery box from Blush.com so I really probably don't need another, but I am a subscription addicts, so we'll see.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're being glamoured by the "free shipping" fallacy.
> ...


 I'm sure I won't keep it more than a month or two, curiousity got the best of me, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're being glamoured by the "free shipping" fallacy.
> ...


Marks and Spencers- the British site has some cute undies at 4pr for 5 British pounds and it goes up to size 18-20 and they prob have plus size too in some styles.

Free shipping also.

w exchange rate for me in Canada it was $7.50 for 4 pairs, add tax here and it was still under $10 for 4 pairs and they are well made and cute!

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Cotton-Rich-Swallow-Print-Shorts/dp/B002I6MFIO?ie=UTF8&amp;ref=sr_1_3&amp;nodeId=210723031&amp;sr=1-3&amp;qid=1371630904&amp;pf_rd_r=1GMRPYRQK4YKR6R57S6S&amp;pf_rd_m=A2BO0OYVBKIQJM&amp;pf_rd_t=101&amp;pf_rd_i=210723031&amp;pf_rd_p=321381387&amp;pf_rd_s=related-items-3


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Marks and Spencers- the British site has some cute undies at 4pr for 5 British pounds and it goes up to size 18-20 and they prob have plus size too in some styles.
> ...


Cute!  And, free S&amp;H!  Thank you, EmGee!  This is why I love makeuptalk.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I received one too and I loved everything!! My favorites were the two savory stick things... I need to find my product card because I canot remember what they were for the life of me!


----------



## Agona (Jun 20, 2013)

What about Splendies? Has anyone tried them yet? I will probably try them next month but I already have subscriptions to MeUndies, Ditsies, and Unmentionably Cheeky. :-O


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 20, 2013)

> I received one too and I loved everything!! My favorites were the two savory stick things... I need to find my product card because I canot remember what they were for the life of me!


 So I love this idea simply because they explain what the snacks are!! I buy Asian snacks all the time just sort of making my best guess as to what they might contain based on the packaging. Even though I know what a lot of different snacks are called I can't read the packaging at all so see what's different about each of the 50 flavors of rice snacks.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2013)

> I received one too and I loved everything!! My favorites were the two savory stick things... I need to find my product card because I canot remember what they were for the life of me!


 I have the card in my purse right here for some reason. I believe those were Umaibo. (I've actually had most of these before, so I've been able to resist snarfing them all down. I've kind of been saving this box for J-horror night, which may be tonight, if I remember to pick up some ramune!)


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Agona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What about Splendies? Has anyone tried them yet? I will probably try them next month but I already have subscriptions to MeUndies, Ditsies, and Unmentionably Cheeky. :-O


 I got Splendies in the mail today and was quite pleased, one pair was from VS Pink line, I will be taking photos and working on my review tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is what I got in my June Ophelia's Apothecary box

I put it in a spoiler tag, because there is a bunch of pictures.



 Buggers Be Gone Bug Spray. I only use bug spray a couple times a year since I don't seem to really get attacked by bugs, but this will for sure be great on the 4th of July!



 A washcloth mitt.



 Bubble ring.



 Honeysuckle soap sample.



 Summer '13 roll on perfume



 Earrings. 
I really love everything and I can't wait for next month! Everything smells good, and pretty natural, and floral like. I'd totally recommend. Plus shipping was super fast!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Agona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What about Splendies? Has anyone tried them yet? I will probably try them next month but I already have subscriptions to MeUndies, Ditsies, and Unmentionably Cheeky. :-O


 I am getting a Splendies to review - I already received Volupties from them already to review (my size is on the cusp of both, so they are sending me examples from both) I am also grilling them about their Victoria's Secret stash to see if there are any red flags. Once I get the other box, I will post my review on my blog and also report back here.


----------



## Agona (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I am getting a Splendies to review - I already received Volupties from them already to review (my size is on the cusp of both, so they are sending me examples from both) I am also grilling them about their Victoria's Secret stash to see if there are any red flags. Once I get the other box, I will post my review on my blog and also report back here.Â 


Thanks! I always get nervous about third party resellers. Especially after Panty Fly...


----------



## JustLouisePleas (Jun 21, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has posted about this (this chain is so long!), but I've got a coupon code for Le Tote, if anyone wants to try it. You can get one month free ($25 value) with coupon code LOVETOTES11. 

Hope this helps someone out!


----------



## ambergelien (Jun 23, 2013)

Just signed up for Taste Trunk (tastetrunk.com). Here is a code for 20% off - taste20. Hopefully it still works, used it yesterday and it worked. 

I am really excited about this box and can't get over how pretty the website is.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 25, 2013)

Update on Volupties...one thing we were debating about was the price. I signed up for a month (haven't received my undies yet, but they shipped a few days ago so they should show up soon!) 

but, I just got an email from them, and here is a part of it:

Quote: Our plans were to find and only carry high-end undies from top brands (simply put, they can get to be expensive) but we also realize that cost is a very important factor for many people. So we've listened to our customers and in the next couple of days *we're going to announce a new pricing structure (3 Pairs for $17)* to better reflect that change.   
Although your packages (they have all been mailed so you should have received or will be receiving shortly) were curated under the 3/$25 model, I personally don't think it would be fair to have you pay this when we're going to be changing everything. *So you'll be receiving a refund for the difference of $8 to reflect the new change. We're also going to offer a $5 Coupon Code that you weren't able to take advantage of so you'll be receiving that off as well for a total of $13 off your first package.* We appreciate your business and think that that's the most fair thing to do. It usually takes 5-10 days to reflect the change on your credit card statement. If you don't see the change after this time just send an email and we'll look into it.


So, the new price is 3 pairs for $17 (which I think is much more reasonable for cute panties...and with the new coupon, my first month will only be $12. Super excited, and I'm much more likely to stick around for more than a month or two if I like what I get! I think it's great they're refunding the difference to everyone who subbed before the change...pretty great service!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update on Volupties...one thing we were debating about was the price. I signed up for a month (haven't received my undies yet, but they shipped a few days ago so they should show up soon!)
> 
> ...


That is awesome! I think at only $17, I'd totally sub!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is awesome! I think at only $17, I'd totally sub!


 Mmhmm, it equals out to less than $6 per pair, and most cute undies in my size around here cost around $10 each, so I might keep them for a while if I like what I get!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update on Volupties...one thing we were debating about was the price. I signed up for a month (haven't received my undies yet, but they shipped a few days ago so they should show up soon!)
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 26, 2013)

I wonder if Volupties and Splendies give out the same brands? I'm assuming not since I don't think VS sells sizes bigger than a Large, but does anyone know for sure? I'd like to sub to one, but I'd totally like to see reviews first.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if Volupties and Splendies give out the same brands? I'm assuming not since I don't think VS sells sizes bigger than a Large, but does anyone know for sure? I'd like to sub to one, but I'd totally like to see reviews first.


 I just got my Volupties...I got a cute pair of Cacique, a pair of Hanky Panky, and a pair of a brand called Hips and Curves! Happy with all of them.


----------



## Ophelia151 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hips and Curves is awesome.  They specialize in plus size lingerie.  I love there stuff


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ophelia151* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hips and Curves is awesome.  They specialize in plus size lingerie.  I love there stuff


 They feel really nice! The pair I got is a pair of cheeky shorts made of black lace, the lace is super soft! This style retails for $12.95.

The Hanky Panky ones are the classic thong style (in the plus sized version) in brown. The plus sized hanky panky retails for $22.

The Cacique are leopard print lace with black lace trim, cheeky style. The price tag states they retail for $18.

All really cute! I'm going to stay subscribed for at least another month, I think they're definitely worth the new price, along with the convenience of the sub itself.

The retail value of the undies I received is $52.95 (obviously if I were to buy them at full price, not on sale, etc.) I'm sure they might be clearanced colors, or styles, or something, but that doesn't matter to me in the slightest, I just care about getting cute undies that are good quality, without having to drive 2 hours to a store, and the sub aspect adds some mystery which makes it  more fun for me than just going on a website and choosing some undies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene- (Jul 10, 2013)

Saw this on fb today, looks like Lip Factory Inc. is launching a new sub for girls: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Candigirl-Box/328930513904744



"Four times a year treat your daughter to her own beauty box for only $22 per quarter. Lip Factory Inc. presents CandiGirlbox, a must have for your princess! Designed with your daughter in mind, CandiGirl is an age appropriate quarterly box that every young girl will want to experience. Think it's all about makeup? Not with CandiGirl! It's filled with varied handpicked items that she will fall in love with. For ages 5-12, CandiGirl will be the box that all girls long for. Now itâ€™s her turn to look out for the postman in anticipation! Donâ€™t let your princess miss out on becoming the next CandiGirl!" http://www.lipfactoryinc.com/#!candigirl/cpuo


----------



## MissMonica (Jul 15, 2013)

For anyone pondering trying Borrowed Closet or Le Tote:

I joined both recently.  At first I was really iffy, since the thought of sharing ANYTHING with other people gives me the heebie-jeebies (I won't even touch public door handles).  But I finally realized that the items are actually probably more sanitary after their dry-cleaning and sterilization process than the clothes you'd try on in a department store.  

I've tried Stitch Fix in the past, but really didn't care for the fee right off the bat.  I wound up buying things I didn't really like just so the originally money wouldn't go to waste. 

I was tempted to try Le Toe based on a blog review I saw...but obnoxiously, the promo code given didn't work.  I tried emailing the company THREE times -- no response (ever).  After weeks of emailing and waiting, emailing and waiting, I got fed up and searched other similar services. Borrowed Closet seemed to be a pretty promising one -- they have two different programs.  One program is $30/month and the other is $50 (I'm rounding).  With the $30 plan, you get 100 credits to spend (dresses are from 30+ credits, jewelry from 5+, sweaters, tops, skirts, etc start around 30+) but you only get one set of free shipping (to you and back to them).  With the $50/month plan, you have the same amount of credits, but unlimited shipping for the month.  I got the $50 plan because after trying Stitch Fix, I didn't want to be stuck with clothes I didn't like-- this way I could try/wear/return whenever.  I placed my order on 7/2 and it arrived on 7/8 (slow because of the holiday, I assume).  The 3 items I picked are pictured below.  I tried them all on and liked them all -- good quality, cute items.  The black top I adore. The dress was a little short on me for the office (I'm only 5'3", so I imagine it would be really short on anyone taller) and the maxi skirt (which I adored the fabric of) had a slit that was waaaaayyy too high.  As in, no way to wear it without flashing everyone every time you take a step.  Since items 2 and 3 didn't really seem like they were going to work for me, I returned them immediately (shipped 7/9).  I received notification on Saturday that they had received them and processed my return credits.  I had 70 credits from those returns, so I ordered a maxi dress and a necklace (and I still have the black top).  So far, I really like the library-like borrowing of clothes.  My only major issue with this service is that you can't put items "on hold" while you're waiting for your return items to be processed.  I'd much rather add items to my list and have them come when available than have to wait until they alert me.












Anyways, I found Borrowed Closet interesting and better than expected, so I decided to give Le Tote a try, despite never having heard from their customer service.  Le Tote only has one plan at $50 a month and their staff picks items for you based on the profile you fill out.  Obviously, I did not have high expectations since I couldn't get anyone to respond to a single email -- and they have a website that appears to work about 6% of the time.  However, I signed up on 7/9 and received my bag on 7/12.  My bag had a faux leather skirt (LOVE), a cold shoulder sweater in tan, a beige and pink high low-like tank, a rhinestone and pearl bracelet, and a silver leaf-like necklace.  They also included a free tote bag (which, ironically, was what the promo code that I'd been trying to get to work originally was for).  Overall, I was impressed with Le Tote, despite their seemingly terrible customer service stance.  (Picture at the top is my Le Tote haul...it won't let me move it, sorry....)

Both services are great, I think it just comes down to whether you want to pick the clothes or if you want someone else's input.  In my opinion, so far, Le Tote is the winner....however, I'm not sure I can really recommend them until they get their customer service together.  I'll keep both for another few bags and see how I feel then.

Fyi -- both services had promo codes out there.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw smiletorismile's post earlier on this page and clicked over to subscribe to the Ophelia's Apothecary sub box.  I am so in love!

I got...

- a little jar of sugar strawberries lipscrub

- a little jar of honey and shea cuticle salve
- a tube of jasmine vanilla mineral bath salt
- a little container of blueberry limon face cleanser
- a mini spray bottle of 'Tranquil Sleep Pillow and Linen spray"
- a scrubby glove
- and a peppermint lip balm since it was my first box and I used a blogger code
  for $15! 

So far it's awesome!  Everything smells amazing and feels great too.   I've never had a subscription box where I was actually excited about everything! lol!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 24, 2013)

> I sawÂ smiletorismile's post earlier on this page and clicked over to subscribe to the Ophelia's Apothecary sub box. Â I am so in love! I got...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So far it's awesome! Â Everything smells amazing and feels great too. Â  I've never had a subscription box where I was actually excited about everything! lol! Where do you sign up for this? I'd really like to try it!


----------



## jayeme (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They feel really nice! The pair I got is a pair of cheeky shorts made of black lace, the lace is super soft! This style retails for $12.95.
> ...


 I just subscribed based on your description! What you got sounds awesome, hopefully my first month is comparable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you sign up for this? I'd really like to try it!


 The website is http://oaandp.com/ - I can't find a direct link to the subscription box, but click the icon that's on the top row, second from the right.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 25, 2013)

> The website isÂ http://oaandp.com/ Â - I can't find a direct link to the subscription box, but click the icon that's on the top row, second from the right. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah-ha! Found it! Thank you very much!


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 25, 2013)

I've got 2 little boys, 6 &amp; 2. Can anybody recommend some good subs for them pls. What are some good subs for the hubby?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 25, 2013)

> I wonder if Volupties and Splendies give out the same brands? I'm assuming not since I don't think VS sells sizes bigger than a Large, but does anyone know for sure? I'd like to sub to one, but I'd totally like to see reviews first.


 I got my volupties order in. Yay! Anyways, I got a lane Bryant ruffle panty, cotton striped pair from aerie (both fit great) and two random brands, youmita and te amo. I also got am email stating that they sent the te amo and youmita so i could try them and report back. the two random brands so I could try them for size were awful. Cheap and Neither fit. It wasn't pretty. Lol They reminded me of the cheap plus size panties you find at discount stores. Pretty but totally not sized for fluffy girls.


----------



## AngieN (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw smiletorismile's post earlier on this page and clicked over to subscribe to the Ophelia's Apothecary sub box.  I am so in love!


 I am anxiously awaiting my first boxes (she had also offered a new men's box trial on her Facebook Page that I jumped on). I can't wait! I love the interaction on her Facebook Page and she seems to really listen to customer feedback. Excited!


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 26, 2013)

From what I've read on this one, you'll be able to choose somewhat, depending on whether you have a girly girl or a tomboy, with that in mind, I put my son on the wait list. He loves nail polish and lip stuff, I'm hoping I can kind of tailor it to him a bit so it isn't completely girly and I think he'll like it. Gonna give it a try anyway.


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 30, 2013)

*Who has subbed to ophelias spothecary *


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Who has subbed to ophelias spothecary *


 I subbed (although I already mentioned it) and love it so far!  I'm only 1 month in and am really looking forward to the next one.


----------



## AngieN (Jul 30, 2013)

I subbed as well and just received my first box (same contents as listed above). Very happy with the products so far.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 30, 2013)

I have also subbed to Ophelia's. I am two months in and very happy. Great product sizes, so you can really get a feel for how they work for you throughout the month, fun little extras like _nice_ jewelry (I received a delicate pair of metal work earrings) and bath tools (shower puffs, mitts, etc), and great customer service ( I sent an email once really late at night on the west coast, and she answered it almost immediately from the east coast! Does this woman ever sleep?) I have fallen in love with her lipbalm and will be buying more when the one I received (pina colada...yum!) runs out...unless I am lucky enough to get it again in another box...fingers crossed!

Although I want to sample everything she makes, this is one sub I would not mind getting duplicates in. I love that everything is completely natural and the ingredients are clearly listed on the packaging. Plus, when I have finished using it all up, I have great little travel containers to put other products in (like foil samples).

I would highly recommend trying at least a 3 month sub.


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 30, 2013)

How do I get the sub? I see the website but don't see the icon to click on. I'm legally blind btw so sorry if I'm tepeating things that have been asked in earlier posts. Thanks yall


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do I get the sub? I see the website but don't see the icon to click on. I'm legally blind btw so sorry if I'm tepeating things that have been asked in earlier posts. Thanks yall


 Direct link: http://opheliasoddities.goodsie.com/ophelias-apothecary-subscription-service


----------



## jayeme (Jul 30, 2013)

For anyone on this thread subscribed to Volupties, did you get a shipping notification or did they just show up in your mailbox?


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank u


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just subscribed based on your description! What you got sounds awesome, hopefully my first month is comparable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope you like them!

I got my 2nd month, I got a really cute black Cacique ruffle panty (lots of ruffles, super cute...and these alone retail for $18), a pair of orangey Rene Rofe briefs with pink and peach ribbon details, and a no-line seamless black thong by Youmita. Still happy with Volupties and I'll be sticking around awhile longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you like them!
> 
> I got my 2nd month, I got a really cute black Cacique ruffle panty (lots of ruffles, super cute...and these alone retail for $18), a pair of orangey Rene Rofe briefs with pink and peach ribbon details, and a no-line seamless black thong by Youmita. Still happy with Volupties and I'll be sticking around awhile longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sounds like it's still going well! My order shipped yesterday, I'm looking forward to seeing what I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you like them!
> 
> I got my 2nd month, I got a really cute black Cacique ruffle panty (lots of ruffles, super cute...and these alone retail for $18), a pair of orangey Rene Rofe briefs with pink and peach ribbon details, and a no-line seamless black thong by Youmita. Still happy with Volupties and I'll be sticking around awhile longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Fun. Do they have a special code for first time subscribers?


----------



## AmandaMaven (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fun. Do they have a special code for first time subscribers?


 They gave me one for my subscribers: (removed affiliate link per TOS. -magicalmom). Not sure when/if it expires. Just checked and it still works,.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They gave me one for my subscribers: (removed affiliate link per TOS. -magicalmom). Not sure when/if it expires. Just checked and it still works,.


 Can you just type in a code here?  Looks like you provided an affiliate link.  Thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry for any confusion!  It's perfectly fine to post a code here as long as it's a universal (i.e. anyone can use it) code, and not an affiliate (where someone profits from it) code.  I'm not aware of any current universal Volupties codes


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

NP. That's what I was seeking - a universal code.  Surprises me that there wouldn't be one available.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for any confusion!  It's perfectly fine to post a code here as long as it's a universal (i.e. anyone can use it) code, and not an affiliate (where someone profits from it) code.  I'm not aware of any current universal Volupties codes


 
I don't get anything from that. It is just a discount code anyone can use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For future reference, it is just the last half of my username here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get anything from that. It is just a discount code anyone can use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For future reference, it is just the last half of my username here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 thanks!!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 2, 2013)

From the website:

Use Coupon Code "VOLUPTIES" to receive $5 off your first order. That's 3 Pairs of great undies for just $12!


----------



## BridgetPS (Aug 3, 2013)

Did any of you get a confirmation email when you subscribed to ophelias apothecary? I paid a couple of days ago and haven't gotten anything back yet.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes. You should get an order confirmation first. Then you should get an email with a survey with questions about your preferences for fragrances and other questions to get to know you better. Maybe post a message on her Facebook page...she is always active on there...good luck!


----------



## BridgetPS (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------



## Lily V (Aug 4, 2013)

lol, MuT is dangerous for one's wallet!!    Before joining mut, I belonged to birchbox and then after getting too many disappointing boxes in a row- joined ipsy too (love them!)  Now after mut, I've been introduced to and added: Julep, Beauty Army, Yuzen, Fortune Cookie Soap Company, Ophelia's Apothecary, and seriously considering adding Bondi &amp; Popsugar.. (maybe glitter guilty too..) eeek!





I'm rationalizing that Yuzen &amp; Fortune Cookie are quarterly- so no monthly fees there



and Beauty Army I'm probably going to skip a few months... so yeah.... ahhh, addict! ha!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you like them!
> 
> I got my 2nd month, I got a really cute black Cacique ruffle panty (lots of ruffles, super cute...and these alone retail for $18), a pair of orangey Rene Rofe briefs with pink and peach ribbon details, and a no-line seamless black thong by Youmita. Still happy with Volupties and I'll be sticking around awhile longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just got my first package, and yours sounds way more awesome. The only ones I like are a pair of Fredericks Of Hollywood leopard print with black lacing up the front. I also got an Aerie thong which looks too small for me because I guess it's junior's sizing, and a thong from a brand called "Max + Eddie," which is labeled a size 7 and my subscription is a 2XL/2X.....I just checked several size charts and 7 is usually listed as an "L," "XL" on a couple. So that's technically the wrong size and looks too small, so I emailed them about that. I want actual plus sized items, that's what I ordered, not too small underwear, there's no point in that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just got my first package, and yours sounds way more awesome. The only ones I like are a pair of Fredericks Of Hollywood leopard print with black lacing up the front. I also got an Aerie thong which looks too small for me because I guess it's junior's sizing, and a thong from a brand called "Max + Eddie," which is labeled a size 7 and my subscription is a 2XL/2X.....I just checked several size charts and 7 is usually listed as an "L," "XL" on a couple. So that's technically the wrong size and looks too small, so I emailed them about that. I want actual plus sized items, that's what I ordered, not too small underwear, there's no point in that!


 Aw, bummer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they take care of you, so far their customer service seems pretty good.


----------



## BridgetPS (Aug 5, 2013)

Lord help me... I've cancelled ipsy and subbed to the soap box, ophelia's apothecary, unmentionable cheeky (had to cancel bc too small). Now I'm considering voluptuous. I also want to try orange glad. SOMEBODY STOP ME lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lord help me... I've cancelled ipsy and subbed to the soap box, ophelia's apothecary, unmentionable cheeky (had to cancel bc too small). Now I'm considering voluptuous. I also want to try orange glad. SOMEBODY STOP ME lol


 Well, I mean...you have to have some of these, right? I mean, you need to clean yourself, and you need beauty products...then of course you need undies, and who doesn't need sweets??


----------



## jayeme (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, bummer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they take care of you, so far their customer service seems pretty good.


 They told me they'd refund me $4 or send me an extra pair next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I opted for the extra pair next month, and hopefully everything fits this time around!


----------



## BridgetPS (Aug 5, 2013)

It makes perfect sense doesn't it


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2013)

My Volupties came today! No warning at all, they just showed up! I got a cute black pair from Frederick's, a pair of turquiose no show, and a red thong. I haven't tried any on, but they look like they will fit fine.


----------



## BridgetPS (Aug 5, 2013)

How do I quote and respond on mobile site. Sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey have any of you heard about Beauty Sage? Its not a traditional month to month in that it doesn't auto renew. Every month they have 2 or 3 boxes to pick from available until they sell out. I read about it on my subscription addiction yesterday. The editors pick box is $10 &amp; fantabulous!! I snatched me one up pronto! Of course an hour later someone posted a promo code that saves you $1.10 &amp; if you go thru Ebates you get cash back from them too! Anyway, just wondered if anyone had heard of them. If you want the promo code I'll post it.


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Hey have any of you heard about Beauty Sage? Its not a traditional month to month in that it doesn't auto renew. Every month they have 2 or 3 boxes to pick from available until they sell out. I read about it on my subscription addiction yesterday. The editors pick box is $10 &amp; fantabulous!! I snatched me one up pronto! Of course an hour later someone posted a promo code that saves you $1.10 &amp; if you go thru Ebates you get cash back from them too! Anyway, just wondered if anyone had heard of them. If you want the promo code I'll post it.


 I ordered one too as soon as I saw it. Looks like good stuff, especially for $10.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree! When I saw what great products were included I was afraid to look at the price! I've done horrible damage to my budget even though I'm a sub box newbie. When $10 popped up I was first relieved then super happy because I could afford $10. LOL sad but true I was totally giddy! I just looked and its already sold out. Guess I should have checked that first. I've never heard the site mentioned before so I wasnt expecting a sell out.


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 6, 2013)

> I agree! When I saw what great products were included I was afraid to look at the price! I've done horrible damage to my budget even though I'm a sub box newbie. When $10 popped up I was first relieved then super happy because I could afford $10. LOL sad but true I was totally giddy! I just looked and its already sold out. Guess I should have checked that first. I've never heard the site mentioned before so I wasnt expecting a sell out.


 Same here! I've only been getting sub boxes for a few months, but yeah, I've done some damage. lol


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 6, 2013)

> Same here! I've only been getting sub boxes for a few months, but yeah, I've done some damage. lol


 Who knew how addicting sample boxes could be?!?! I'm stunned at myself!! ðŸ˜³ It is pretty dang fun tho!! Oh! And the codes! The promo codes are my kryptonite!! Slap 15% off &amp; consider it SOLD! LOL


----------



## bendel (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm way late to the discussion but you guys should check out oneradiant if you want just skincare samples.  It's $12 a month and they send samples of some really amazing products 

(edited by magicalmom.  Please no referral links or requests.)


----------



## BridgetPS (Aug 15, 2013)

Which accessories subs are the best


----------



## Agona (Aug 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Which accessories subs are the best


Are you looking for just jewelry or jewelry AND accessories?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Which accessories subs are the best


 LIttle Black Bag is fun, as you get a bit of mystery and a week to trade with others. It's how I obtained most of my accessories for a while there!


----------



## MissMonica (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone had a Sock Panda sub before?  I signed up with the promo code from Subscription Boxes, which was supposed to be first month free -- just pay the $3 shipping. However, I was charged the full $11 and getting them to refund it has been a bit frustrating. I'm wondering if they're just slow at following through or if I should just cancel now and save myself the headache...I'd love some feedback as to whether they're worth the trouble!


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 20, 2013)

I think some people mentioned the sub before but I thought I would share my review Doteable is pretty sweet!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 3, 2013)

Brazen cosmetics has a new friends with benefits monthly membership. I haven't decided if I want to try it yet but I thought someone here might be interested. This was taken from the website.

"Be one of the first 100 to join &amp; secure your spot for only $10 a month. After that, the price goes up to $15!

What you get with your FRIENDS WITH BENEFITS monthly membership:


one 3g pot of our UltraLuxe eye shadow in a limited edition or not-yet-released shade 
one 3g pot of our UltraGlaze lipgloss in a limited edition or not-yet-released shade
2-3 samples of current products such as blush, powder, brow powder, eye shadow, highlighter, glitter, concealer, eye liner, etc.
sneak peeks of all our upcoming products FIRST, with your chance to be one of the first to purchase pre-order deals
early admission invites to sales in our e-store
10% off regular prices products on our e-store
rewards on ALL purchases in our shop or e-store
shipping to US addresses (international orders will be charged a small additional fee)"


http://brazencosmetics.com/friendswithbenefits.aspx


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm going back and forth on the Brazen. I'd love the eyeshadow, but I don't care about lipgloss. I love their brow powder! If they mixed up the samples a bit more, I'd really want to try it. If you do, please report back!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Sep 3, 2013)

Feeling tempted by Brazen but unfamiliar with the brand as I've never heard of it... Anyone with any experience?


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Feeling tempted by Brazen but unfamiliar with the brand as I've never heard of it... Anyone with any experience?
I've gotten a few Brazen products through Wantable, and I really like them! I've only gotten eyebrow powder and eyeshadow, so I can't speak to the quality of their lipgloss.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 13, 2013)

Did anyone get the pre-launch box for Sparaj? I just read a review and it looks beautiful. I probably couldn't afford it every month, but yuzen might have some competition.


----------



## brandyk (Sep 14, 2013)

I did. It really was gorgeous. And smelled delicious. Everything! I totally recommend it. You don't have to get it on a subscription either.


----------

